# Crazy Clomid Cycle Chatter pt 6



## Shellebell

Happy


----------



## MrsMaguire

Oooh, new home


----------



## mo:-D

How r u today mrsmag?      

thanks liggsy  

mo xxx


----------



## jenni01

Hello Girl's!! 
Liggsy...I'm glad you had a lovely wknd hun!! sound's lush, food and more food!!...with ref to getting up early, no I don't go back to bed!!...but I've alway's been the same I don't need much sleep but I do need alot of concealer!! 
And I also agree with Liggsy, keep your      

Last pill today!! Then I have to do the "thing!"...I think I've forgotten how!!
I hope you are all well today and have a good day whatever you're doing! 
Jen..x


----------



## Heluerto

Hello to all - mostly here to bookmark right now!  Day three tablet for me today.


----------



## Bubblicious

Thanks, Liggsy.

Much luck to everyone else.


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning
Reading,bookmarking,feeling better and running for doctors appointment lol
cya later
dilly


----------



## Nutpot

Hi girls,

I haven't posted before but i've been lurking for a long time and been reading most days.

Just to let you know that miracles do happen as I got my BFP yesterday   

I conceived in December which was the first month I DIDN'T take my clomid and it was also the first month that we DIDN'T 'try'!!!!!!!

We were due to start IVF in a couple of months time so DH and I decided to just chill out over Christmas and enjoy ourselves. Our BFP is the result of that.

Still very early days so i'm not counting my chickens just yet but I just wanted to say to everyone NEVER give up hope!!!!

Nutpot xxx


----------



## jenni01

Nutpot!!
Many Congratulation's hunni to you and your DH!!  
Have a happy and healthy 9mnths!!!
And Thankyou for posting, it give's me/us all hope!!
Best Christmas pressie you ever got eh!! 
Jen..x
p.s...can I ask what dose you where on?


----------



## Nutpot

Hi Jenni01,

I was on 50mg for the first 2 months then 100mg for 3 months, then I got my BFP on no clomid before I could even take my 6th cycle!!!!!!

Nutpot xxx


----------



## jenni01

Thank's Nutpot!!
I've read on another site of that happening to a few ladie's!!
I am chuffed for you both hun!!
Make him spoil you now!! shoe's, lot's of shoe's cos the size of your feet won't change!  

We just have to do "IT" now!! but I'm feeling positive!!..well especially after what happened to you!!
Take care  
Jen..x


----------



## birty

Hi ALL

sorry have been a bit quiet, no particular reason just been really busy

Feel like i have lost track of how everyone is since we have moved lol. so i really hope everyone is well.

I see we have had a BFP many congratulations nutpot, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Dilly hope your drs appointment went well.

Heleurto - hope the tablets are going ok and s/e arent too bad

Liggsy, Jenni, Jenna, Mrs Mag, Mo - hope you are alll well and things are going ok.

well today (CD16) i did the CBFM and i now have two blocks indicating high (but not peak) fertility so fun times ahead   lol. also got the your shape fitness evolved for the kinect so gonna start getting into shape now. a question for you. does anyone get a metallic taste in the mouth whilst on clomid? on my first lot i did and this time round i have too, it only last a day but didnt know if anyone else got it.

hugs to all xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi Birty

I'm new, also got that metal taste thought it might be a sign that I was pregnant but maybe not. Finished first month clomid now on cd 32, dr says I'm late and that clomid should give you a 28 day cycle so am testing tomorrow morning.

Am scared


----------



## jenni01

Hello Girlie's!! 
Welcome Barb!!...Oh!! finger's and toe's crossed for you hunni!!    

Birty...Good to see that you're keeping up with the Wii hun!! although I think that all your canoodleing should count as extra excercise!! 
Mrs Mag's...Any new's yet hun? 
Big Hello to all the other ladie's too, hope you're all OK!! 
AFM: All quite on the western front, I've decided that if AF doesn't show 2 day's before next cycle I'm going to test each day!! daft I no but here's hoping!
Having a little ovarian pain but I'm not to worried!! DH say's "Your hard as nails pet!" (he's Geordie!)
So have a goodnight and stay safe and well...
Jen..x


----------



## birty

hi barb, welcome to the group. best of luck with the testing  

hi jenni - hehehehe am supposed to go to band practice tonight but needless to say im not    waiting for DH to get home from work aroung 9pm. nothing wrong with a little hope. when would that make you testing? all the best maybe it will be our month     

xx


----------



## jenni01

Hey Birty!!
I was going to say something about band practice and what instrument do you play   

If AF hasn't shown (please please) then I will test on 3rd/4th Feb!! 
So Yes hun, hopefully we will get our positive's around the same time!! 

I'm trying to be calm in front of DH but inside I'm sh*****g a brick!!
Are you testing soon Birty?
Jen.xx


----------



## birty

hi jenni - i play flute in a wind band. i last played about 10/11 years ago and the arts council do an interest free loan of up to £2000 to go towards instruments music lessons etc and i had a burning desire so i applied for a small loan and got a flute. fingers crossed for when you test.
well regarding testing, today is CD16 and im showing 2 bars on the fertility monitor as from today so fun times ahead lol, even thou its not peaking i would rather start now then i dont think it would be as stressful as long as we have BMS every 2 or 3 days then hopefully we shouldnt miss our slot. so going by that apparently within 5 days i should be ovulating (we shall see about that!!!) then 14 days from that. i have my cd21 tests on tues so that will probably be a little early but will see what result is. may have another one a week tues. so could be testing in about 19 days so around the 8th Feb i guess. ive also been craving sweet stuff too so for me thats a good sign that my body is preparing for ovulation and ive had a couple of spots as well, so we shall see. DH is taking his vits when i nag him lol, so hopefully they are feeding his  little . sorry for the waffle but these things are never simple lol.

ah bless ya heart jenni. have you thought about having some time out to yourself, how about going for a massage or get your hair done? xxx


----------



## Alfie1234

I am so scared to test tomorrow, last time I tested it was negative then I took provera for ten days did another and then found out I was pregnant. 

So even if it is negative will I believe it? Know in my heart I'm not :-(


----------



## birty

hey barb
would it be worth doing the test tomo and then give yourself 2 weeks to start af if it doesnt come then test again. i know my dr said if AF doesnt come then leave it 2 weeks then do a test. its a pain as it leaves you wandering but if it means you dont take provera and run the risk of being pregnant. just an idea xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Just a quickie, I started bleeding today, so its all over, again! Nightmare! I'm going to be taking clomid from tomorrow, not that I think it will help, would love to know why my body refuses to hold a pregnancy, this is our 9th miscarriage now, I had lots before too, so I dread to think how many the total number is. According to the EPAU figures I think its 15/16!

xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Birty think you might be right, although dr said the provera didn't cause the miscarriage I can't help thinking it may have.

Think I'll do the test tomorrow then if still no af by Monday maybe insist on a blood test before provera.

Why is this all so hard!!

Xxx


----------



## mo:-D

MrsMaguire- i am so sad for you   I am so sorry. Is there anything they can do to find out why you are not holding the pregnancies?
Keep the faith that one day soon it will happen for you. sending u lots of hugs     

Mo xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Thank you Mo, you're so lovely.    

I had the level 1 tests years ago and nothing was really highlighted as being a concern. I had thrombophillia & thyroid tests last year for starting some new meds and they were all normal. 

The level 2 tests are quite costly, DH is of the opinion it could just be money thrown down the drain, which I can understand. In one sense it could be that I just spoil my son rotten, I'm in the process of convincing DH to let me put his name down on another private school. It's just sad that DH will never have his own biological child with things as they are at the moment. 

xxx


----------



## birty

Mrs Maguire - so so soooo sorry to hear of your loss. surely they must be able to find out why you are unable to hold a pregnancy. hope you both get through this, try and stay strong, thinking of you xx


----------



## Dilee-99

mrs maguire       
good luck those testing, will be back to post in morning x


----------



## jenni01

Morning !!
Mrs Mag...I'm so sorry hunni!!!...I do know how you feel and it'd hard hun 
When I had my last IVF I asked  why do I keep misc, so they did a test for blood coagulation or something and it came up clear, all they said to me was it can just happen!! Not very sympathetic whatsoever....but one of the other girl's I chat to has mentioned "Prontogest", it work's in the same principal as the pessaries that I've used before, so if this doesn't work for me then I'm going to enquire about that...I don't know if it's worth you looking into it hun!..but like I say I'm know expert on it so do enquire... 
Barb...I agree with Birty hun, just test when you think is right but if you're doing it today then Good Luck !!!  
Birty..I only really tend to chat on here about how I feel, people see me as a strong person and tend to lean on me for help, so I don't tend to open up hun!! but I'm OK, just wish I could have some wine 
Oh and you play the flute!! very relaxing....I hope all went to plan for you last night! 

Morning to all the other ladie's!!!!
Jen..xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Morning ladies,

Loving being part of this group already, thank you for accepting me!

So did the dreaded test today and as expected it was negative  

Now on CD 33.

Have emailed dr to find out what he advises me to do next xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning
Did a huge post at 4am as we were up and ds walked over and switched the laptop off and said put it back! ok lol!

Barb - Welcome to the thread, glad you are happy to be with us. Wi th regards to progesterone my clinic advises me to wait till cd 36 then test and start course. Clomid does help regulate cycles but by no means guarantees a 28 day cycle as you may ov later than cd14. Therefore if you are not 14dpo yet then a pg test could be negative as its too early. Do you temp chart or use opk's to know when you ov? With regards to progesterone causing m/c not sure but it is given to women with low progesterone to support early pregnancy but not sure how long for or at what dose. sorry about your bfn    but dont give up hope   

Jen - Hello sweetie, its hard to keep being strong. I tend not to discuss my feelings with others very well either. Are you tea total whilst ttc? I have wine most saturdays now as I need to unwind with dp one night a week and it really helps    What cd are you now honey? praying af stays away for you     

Birty - hope you are having a lie in lol   I am cd 11 so getting busy here too lol but no + on opk's yet as usual.

Mo - ur a bit quiet lately, u ok? how are things going?

Bubilicious - Hope you doing ok hun.

Nutpot - hope your beany is snug and congratulations   

Mrs Maguire - Reading your news brought a tear to my eye, you poor sweetie! sounds as though you need more investigations as you cant keep going through this. Dont know much about recurrent m/c but their is support out there who may be able to help you    does your dh know? really think you need his support even though its hard for you both, I am sure he would be upset if he knew you were going it alone   

Heleurto - hope your follies are coming along nicely    and the clomid is not giving too many side effects,          for your BFP this cycle, its so your turn now   

AFM - CD 11 and lots of ovary pains as usual but also af type pain so think I might be in for a mid cycle bleed again even though af only finished 1-2 days ago! How long does your af's last, mine is always 10 days minimum! negative opk's atm as always but still do them and dtd    roll on cd 28 and hope for a bfp but if not then a break and appointment with consultant to hopefully move forward oh and lose the clomid lbs and the side effects yaippee!! 

have a good day 
dilly


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi Dilly

Thanks for answering me although as new this so not sure on all the short term for words!

According to the ovulation kit I ovulated on day 12/13/14.
Which made me believe I would have a 28 day cycle. Dr thought so too.

Is progesterone the same as provera? I was given progesterone to help stop thr bleeding of the miscarriage.

What does dpo mean?
Last night had slighly pink stringy CM, assumed this means AF any time xxxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

sorry barb get too used to short hand! 
If you ovulated 12/13 or 14 then yes that would equate to a 28 days cycle, af appears 14 days post ovulation (dpo).

Progesterone and provera are the same thing which is confusing as when used to bring on af it works by building up the level of progesterone (as should happen naturally) then when you stop taking it the levels drop quite quickly which is what triggers a withdrawel bleed (af to start clomid again) however if you were to keep taking it (not sure at what dose) it will keep the progesterone level high/up which will encourage the lining of the womb to continue thickening thus you wont bleed unless the levels drop like when you get a bfn and period, however if you concieve your progesterone stays high thus encouraging the womb to thicken for implantation and stopping you bleed/af!

so pink cm now on a day 28 cycle is prob bfn although to confuse matters more you can get implantation bleeding/stained cm 6-9 days post ovulation but if you ov around cd14 this would be quite a bit earlier than af expected.

hope that helps
dilly x


----------



## Alfie1234

Dilly, thanks for the explanation!

That's why I kind of expected that result today! Like this aren't hard enough already now my body is completely playing tricks with me by Ov on day 14 and now being on day 33 with no AF! And period pains for a week! How utterly unfabulous!!!

Should have known lucky things dont happen to me as to fall pregnant on first month on clomid!

Oh well chin up xxxx


----------



## jenni01

Hello!!
Barb...sorry hun!! but try not to let it get you down (easier said I no!)...put the first month down as a practice month and get yourself ready for the next cycle, I'm not trying to make light of it hun cos I know it hurt's but I just don't want you to be disheartend!! 

Dilly...Yup! unfortunately I'm doing the T total thing 
Right now I could def go for  some wine though!!....How's you anyway? did the pain's ease off?

AFM: Back from Dentist again!! and had an injection so I'm drooling alot! 
Hope you're all OK!
Jen..x


----------



## angel star

Hi, 

This is my first post, but I have been lurking for a few weeks.

I too am on clomid. I am lucky as not had too many of the side effects. I am taking this under direction of a naprotechnology physician and I have been on the programme for 10 months. 

I started off on 50mg for 3 days but have gradually progressed to 100mg for 5 days. Had a scan and bloods taken this week and scan showed a good follicle 26mmx23 and my oestrodiol levels were really high (not sure if a good or bad thing as waiting for doctor to get back to me). Added into this I'm also taking DHEA and now on low dose naltrexone as well as HCG injections on peak plus 3, 5, 7 and 9. Then if I'm to get lucky and get the BFP I'm to take cyclogest pessaries until told otherwise. Probably need to post elsewhere about the naprotechnology so will stop now.

I should be testing around the 6/7th Feb so fingers crossed that the cocktail works!!


----------



## Dilee-99

welcome to the thread angel star, sounds like you know what you are doing    means nothing to me but interesting reading and for our ladies who are early m/c?


Can we have a quick tmi pole please lol? how long does your af's last? 

chin up for round 2 Barb, at least if af is here you can roll on without provera or waiting around x

dilly


----------



## MrsMaguire

Wow, it was so quiet a few weeks back and now we're booming again!!! 

Good luck to everyone testing this weekend, got everything crossed for you     

Dilly - it varies, but I found with clomid they were short and sweet. 

Angelstar - sounds like you've got it all sorted hun, wishing you lots of luck. 

Barb - I'm so sorry hun, I cantruly empathise what a nightmare it is, but everything crossed for your next cycle. They do say that clomid can stretch cycles out sometimes. 

Got to dash, was holding onto hope that I was merely bleeding and it wasn't really clotty, sorry TMI - come in from being out all day and it was there     said a little prayer, but thankfully I cried that much y'day I think I used up a years amount of tears. Going to have some ham and feta with balsamic glaze before little man gets in. 

xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi again
Spoke to the Dr today who suggested waiting another week to see if AF starts and if not then go for scan and blood tests. 

I'm actually fine about that don't want to keep taking provera want it to be natural.

So right now out of my hands but starting Reflexology next week.

Have a great weekend xxx


----------



## mo:-D

Hi everyone,
hope we are all feeling   today!

dilly- i am ok! on 2ww, driving me bananas! I have tested using a 10miu test and was negative 9dpo... so prob not my month, but still time. Don't 'feel' pregnant though! How are u doing?

Someone was asking about 28day cycles and clomid... my cycles aren't! they are 34 ish! changes depending on hcg shot obviously!

mrsmaguire- you have made me want cheese and ham now!

hope we are all ok
mo xxx


----------



## birty

hello everyone

welcome angel star, wish you all the best on your journey much of that is beyond me but sounds interesting.

jenni - you going T total too? i only drink when af is here to be on the safe side. the deed was done lol. have told him to keep taking the vits and conserve his energy lol he is gonna need it hehehehehe. has the injection worn off yet? lol

Barb - sorry about the test but i guess you half expected it. put it down to your body getting used to the clomid as it can do funny things to you as im sure the girls will agree especially with the s/e's. let us know how the reflexology goes as im interested in that.

Dilly - no lie in for me this morning lol was up at 6 for work, so a little tired lol, but worth it.  my AF's vary when i was on the pill they would last about 4 days on average. 1st lot of clomid was 5 days with spotting after, then this cycle was 2 days. i feel for you having them last 10 days dont you get tired?

Mrs Maguire - i cant imagine what you are going through, really hope you get a sticky bean and they can help you in some way. enjoy your feta sounds nice, hope you have a relaxing evening, you deserve it xx. i know what you mean about it being busy trying to catch up on everyone takes a while now, although its nice to see soo many people, although im sure we would much rather not be on these boards as we wouldnt be having problems.

the BMS-athon has started so fingers crossed for this cycle although im on nights for the next 3 weeks so hopefully we will actually get to see each other as that would help considerably. not really has anything regarding side effects in the past few days so am happy.
take care everyone and chat after the weekend.


----------



## birty

sorry hi mo, hope you are well, best of luck on your 2ww xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Ahhhhh get me off this rollercoaster and it's only just started!

Just had a shower and there was blood on the towel! Not enough for a tampax but def start of AF!

Now heres the next confusing question, do I take clomid tomorrow or wait until I have proper flow of AF?

So glad I've got you all to talk too xxx


----------



## mo:-D

hi dilly!  

barb- my consultant said take in on second day of any sign of blood!!! although i have heard ohers say wait until full flow... but if it made that much difference, then surely there would be a set rule! Not worth stressing about if u ask me! 
Sorry a/f arived, but at least next cycle can commence!

Mo xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Mo thank you so much can't believe it's taken me so long to find you all!

When would you all take it? These things always happen on a weekend when you can't speak to the Dr!

Much love xxx


----------



## mo:-D

I would def take it tomo night! Really wouldn't worry hun!

It's amazing isn't it, everyone is here for each other and i feel like i have some 'real' friends!

Hope u r ok
mo xxx


----------



## Alfie1234

Mo,

No sooner had I written that message AF arrived good and proper! 

So will take it tomorrow Wahoooo!

Last month took it in morning when do you all take it xxx


----------



## mo:-D

i have taken it on both, morning and night, and made no difference at all to me!
I  hate a/f.... ugh! hope it is not too bad!


----------



## floofymad

Hi all, 

Just dropping in...On 2nd month of clomid now.. I take it at night as recommended to combat side effects, but get quite bad night sweats! 
I got told to take it on 2nd day of blood regardless of flow. 
AF on 1st month of clomid was really light and short. It stopped for half a day in the middle too! 

Take care


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning!!
I couldn't sleep as the kitten was jumping on my head!!
Hello and Welcome to Floofy and Angel!! 
Angel...cyclogest may cause botty burp's and a little abdomen pain but don't worry hun!!
Mrs Mag...Again I'm sorry hun....You've also made me peckish and it's only 5ish!! 
Birty...Glad your plan is in action hun!! don't wear the poor bloke out! 
Yes, the injection wore off but not happy with my teeth so going back AGAIN to get them sorted!! 
With ref to friend's on here, I totally agree with you all, I do think I would go stir crazy otherwise!
It's good that at anytime of day you can write on here and at some point someone will just say the write thing to pick you up! 
The only down side is that sometimes it would be good to talk face to face!!
So I hope you're all as well as can be and that you have a good weekend!!
Jen..x


----------



## Nutpot

Just a quick message for Dilly, Birty and Jenni, regarding being T-Total................. I spent almost 2 years making sure I only had minimal alcohol and I never had a drink during the 2ww.
Then the month I conceived my BFP I drank very heavily!
Huge amounts of champagne at Christmas time then cocktails galore on New Years Eve, and for my Birthday in January more wine and champagne!!!! 
I just needed a month off from all that baby making to enjoy myself and I was rewarded with a BFP. Of course as soon as I found out I was pregnant I have not had a drop of alcohol.
I asked my doctor whether I could have harmed the baby and he said no and that i'd be surprised of how many women continue to drink heavily and not even realise they are pregnant, and then go on to have healthy babies.

So the moral of the story is...........if you want a drink, have one!!!!!!!!

Nutpot xxx


----------



## jenni01

Thank's Nutpot!!!
Hope you're well hun!!  

As for the having a drinky pooh!! I just don't want to tempt fate hun with my previous pregnancy history, plus if anything went wrong I'd alway's wonder if it was that...
Even after embryo transfer's had failed I alway's thought it was maybe cos I reached to high or shouted a the dog etc... 
But believe me hun, I DO love having a very large tipple!! and I do count grape juice (wine!) as my five aday!! 
Jen..x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hello ladies, 

One of my BFP's back in 2005, I did the test and it was negative, in a total sulk I poured a glass of Baileys, went back to the loo and it was positive. My BFP with my son, I gave up all hope of conceiving, partied quite a bit (although I've never been a big drinker) and I got lucky. I think the last time I had a drink was over xmas when I had tonsilitis and I was utilising the medicinal properties of tia maria  

There was a woman (in the Daily Mail I should add) who has a couple of glasses of wine a day as she doesn't believe in the research, I think she's just selfish, although I know we shouldn't judge. But they were really large glasses of wine! So she must have been polishing off a bottle a day! 

Just had a bath in my favourite white company stuff, I smell lush at the moment. Thought I'd take the opportunity to have a boiling hot bath whilst I can. 

xx


----------



## Nutpot

Jenni, yes I totally understand regarding your history and I certainly didn't mean to advocate that heavy drinking was advisable when TTC, I just meant that by completely letting go once in a while really doesn't hurt and may even help with TTC because you're more relaxed.
I work in a maternity hospital and you'd be surprised at how many women are either alcoholics, drug addicts and heavy smokers and they still manage to conceive and carry a baby to term. Believe me it makes me sooooo angry   , especially the drug addicts who continue to use or inject while pregnant so their baby is then born an addict. We then have to take the baby to intensive care and they have to go cold turkey to wean them off the drugs. Terrible start to life   .

Anyway, i'm off to have a nice cold glass of.........blackcurrant and apple squash    xxx


----------



## jenni01

Hi Nutpot!!
Oh hun I didn't think you where!!....and if I could have a little of what I fancied then" George Clooney" would be pouring me a large glass every night!! 
You must have to grit your teeth where you work hun!!....some people just don't know how lucky they are.....
We all go through hell because we want our family and it only take's them half a lager and a kebab and a quickie up an alley! 
Sorry girl's!! had a little rant!! 
Hope you're all well!! Enjoy your Sunday's!! 
Jen..x


----------



## mo:-D

Hi everyone,
hope all are having a good weekend!

Dilly- no metallic taste for me, sorry! Where are u in cycle? could it be a good sign?     

nutpot- congratulations, and good luck, hope all goes smoothly for you!  

afm (does this mean- and for me?) Well i have had a   weekend. A/f arrived- and far too early! only 10dpo. It is not implantation as it is tmi sorry, heavy. def   . So i am gutted   that the clomid and IUI didn't work. But mostly confused at why it came so early. I ovulated using a trigger shot? Anyone else got experience of this?
sorry for a bit of mememe, but just feeling bleurgh.

Hope everyone else is OK, and 2ww-ers are going more smoothly than mine!

lots of love


----------



## MrsMaguire

Awww Mo, 

I'm so sorry she arrived early hun      did they offer you progesterone support? I'm no expert but the fact that she arrived early could possibly indicate a short luteal phase. Can you speak to your clinic and see what they advise? I hope they manage to find something for you, I'm sure its easily rectified. 

Really hope you're ok. 

xx


----------



## mo:-D

MrsMaguire- what does it mean to have a short lutheal phase? Am i lacking in progesterone? They didn't offer me anything like that no. I will ask them and see what they say.
How are u doing now hun? Hope things are ok.

Mo xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Mo
sorry to hear about af coming early,   Not much help really except to say luteal phase is the time from ov to af (usually 14days) and that when you ov your progesterone increases and continues to rise if you concieve, if it drops too early or during pregnancy then the lining of the womb breaks down and you have withdrawel bleed (af) or if pregnant then m/c.

AFM - as for me x
dilly

p.s afm lol cd13 and still bleeding plus no positive opk's and af typr pains so looks like another no go cycle but will dtd and opk for a while yet anyway x#

pps it wasnt me with the metallic taste x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Mo - the best book I have on fertility related things is Dr Beers book, I'm more than happy to post it out to you if you want hun. I've bought a few others including the fertility diet (worst book I've ever wasted a tenner on) but Dr Beers explains luteal phase issues really well. You could possibly rectify it with supplements, but I thnk prog support through suppositories or otherwise would help you see if thats the reason why you started bleeding 10DPO. I'm really sorry though, I can only imagine the disappointment. 

Dilly - have they said why you're still bleeding?

I feel really sick, I thnk its from this pk patch I'm using. I'm on CD4 and got the clomid but not sure whether I should try and rest a cycle. I reckon DH must have super swimmers or something. I've sorted out my pill sorter so added in all the tablets I would take anyway without the clomid, I'm sure that if I hadn't of missed the tablets Weds night I'd be ok now. Not as annoyed with myself anymore though. 

I hope everyone else is OK and doing well. It's great we've got so many people on the thread. 

I was look at this flax seed this fertility diet book recommends, it looks about an unappealing as you can get. Her diet (I won't mention names) is basically strict vegan, she believes dry cleaning your clothes can cause infertility, also one of her reasons for endo was people who have sex when they're on their period causing retrograde menstruation. I had endo before I even started that kind of activity lol! (Sorry should clarify having sex in general not what she mentioned!)

xx


----------



## mo:-D

I actually just cracked up at your message!!! You made my day, so funny!!!!!     

I think i have the diet book... it was not an appealing read! I will look up the dr beers book, and let u know! Thanks for the offer, that is really kind! 

Phoned the clinic today, nurse told me to wait to talk to dr about short lutheal phase... and i have appointment for scan on 4th... getting the feeling my clinic scan on every cycle! Didn't realise that... my work love me at the moment! eek!  

Hope everyone is having a good day... i'm feeling more positive (less pmt-ish) and ready for a successful fresh cycle!

sending out my positive vibes to u all!


----------



## floofymad

Hey all,

Just dropping in.
On CD12 today and started feeling the ovary twinges, mainly on the right. Planning on making tomorrow night our 'make a baby' or should I say 'trying to make a baby for the one thousandth and ..................time' night. 

Mrs Maguire - I'm on flaxseed gel capsules every day. Acupuncturist recommended them, as well as co-enzyme q10. Also taking pregnacare conception and magnesium which is supposed to help endo..
The first 2 weeks of these clomid cycles seem really fine, compared to before, it's the 2 weeks after which are a killer. 
Good luck to all x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hello,

Floofy - thanks for letting me know about the capsules, will have to go back into H&B and see if I can find some. Hope you're ok. 

Mo - glad I made you laugh hun, she was the same person who kept trying to cfrack jokes through the book, there was a bit where she was saying that gravity can affect conception, I was thinking back to rumours when I was growing up that you couldn't get pregnant standing up. I'm living proof that can happen, I believe a man told my mum the same tale! The Dr Beers book is really good, I bet it wouldn't cost muh at all in postage, I've got a bit of an obsession with books so it would clear a space for another book. When do you see the consultant? 

xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi Girls

Hope your all ok.

When your on Clomid do you go for cycle tracking? If so what CD is your first day my dr said either day or day 10 wanted to see what you all did?

Lots of love. Xxx


----------



## angel star

Hi Barb,

I went for follicle tracking on my first cycle of clomid on CD10 and CD13 (I think but will check my chart later and edit if wrong). I was supposed to go back for a third tracking but I had already popped early so didn't need to. I did not need to go back for the 4 or 5 cycles after. But I did go for a scan on CD13 this cycle as my clomid had been increased to 100mg for 5 days.

I think the guidelines are supposed to be that you are tracked on clomid for at least the first cycle, but I know that some people are not or just have bloods done. 

Hi to everyone else, so pleased I've got somewhere to offload.


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,
I haven't been monitored at all on clomid! I'm on my second cycle and about to ovulate tomorrow, but no scans or bloods or anything!
Hope something bad isn't going on inside!


----------



## jenni01

Hi Ladie's!!
Floofy..I'm not being monitored either hun!!..
I think I'm just on a wing and a prayer!! 

AFM: Very sore and very nervous now!..on the 2ww but I'm putting this first month down to a practice month!!

Hope you're all well..
Having an early night as I'm shattered!!
Jen..x


----------



## floofymad

This clomid is a killer this month. CD13 today and ovaries killing. Stabbing and burning pains, mainly on right side. Taken loads of codeine and hot water bottle on all day.    Guessing last month didn't hurt so much cause it was the first, and now this month it's doing more inside?...
Hope it goes soon 
 to all x


----------



## angel star

floofymad - sorry you are in a lot of pain, sounds really bad if you've had to take codeine. I get some discomfort but not enough for painkillers. I hope that you are feeling better today, if not you should definitely tell the doctor who prescribed the clomid.

floofy and jenni01, I would definitely ask your doctor to do some monitoring while you are on clomid or ask them why they choose not to. A friend of mine whose GP prescribed clomid for her did have the blood test but no scan. The thing is without evidence how do they know how well it is working or not? I was given the impression that by my doctor that a lot of tracking does not take place but actually it is in the NICE guidelines, so maybe I will try and find a bit more out today if I get a chance.


----------



## jenni01

Hi Angel!
I can't speak for Floofy, but my Dr just want's to scan me in 2mnths! (end of 3mnth cycle)
To be honest, this pain I'm having now is like when I had my egg's collected on IVF!...if it's this bad on Fri, I'm going to go to the hospital cos it's really quite bad!!...I'm not normally someone that give's into pain but this is bad!! 
Anyway, enough about me!!

I hope everyone is OK today!! 
Jen.x


----------



## Dilee-99

I agree that not at least having progesterone blood tests (all I get) is ridiculous as how can they possibly know if you are oving? I also get pains and twinges (not usually severe) around cd14 but still dont appear to ovulate according to my blood tests for last 9 months.
dilly


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Not sure why I'm not being monitored. I think that from my 21 day bloods, it showed I didn't Ov every month...FS  said I could try it for 3 months while he gathers all the info on my DH's SA results and my laparoscopy in July etc.  I got the impression he thought if he gave us clomid, we wouldn't need to go back in 3 months.... Don't think it'll be that easy for him!
Think the pain on clomid is worse cause I have Stage 3 endo. FS did tell me that the clomid could make my endo worse. Pain was the same this morning but not quite as bad now. Maybe ovaries were just sending out lots of eggs!


----------



## angel star

Hi everyone,

Do you have oestradiol levels taken as well as progesterone while on clomid? It could just be that Napro do as they like to see both done together to compare and was doing this prior to clomid. Also because I chart my cervical mucus it does not always fall on day 21 to get my bloods, I am going today and I am day 22 so only one day out from what the norm is supposed to be but what is normal anymore  - sometimes have been day 25.

Dilly - have you had any scans? I don't really know very much but my dr was on about something when the follicle does not rupture (can't remember the technical name). That's why she wanted to scan me first cycle to make sure that on clomid I would at least have a ruptured follicle. Having said that the first cycle I ruptured early and it was immature.

I did do a quick search yesterday and NICE guidelines on Fertility do recommend that women are offered ultrasound on first cycle of clomid - so only a recommendation. If you want a look it's way down on page 58 and only a short sentence.

Jen and floofy - I hope that your pains are easing.


----------



## Dilee-99

angel star

I dont have scans only a baseline scan to check for cysts prior to starting clomid. I have day 21 progesterone (only) tests and day 28 but as you say they should be 7dpo to be accurate but I dont ov or have reliably timed cycles so I tend to stick to the cd21 & 28 give or take a day if its a weekend. The fact that my progesterone levels are always below 1m/mol I assune they are accurate as even if I was one of two days out they would be a little higher than 0.9   I have read alot a bout lufs-luetinized unhatched follicle syndrome and I do fit the description so will be discussing it with my cons at next app as wonder if a trigger shot would work for me x
dilly


----------



## jenni01

Thank's Angel!!!
That's so sweet of you to look that up for us! 
I think as women we just tend to put up with pain until we're at death's door! 
My pain's alot better now, still the odd twinge but alot better!!

Is anyone on their 2ww? I'm testing on 3rd Feb!  
Hope all you wonderful ladie's are OK today!! 

Jen..x


----------



## Alfie1234

Morning ladies,
How are we all?

Currently on CD 8, my dr told me to go for scans on day 8 and then every couple of days to see if I'm ovulating.

Strange question, how often do you have sex? Should I be having it every other day? Everyone tells you different things will ask the sonographer when I'm there.

Have a good day x


----------



## angel star

Hi,

Jen, I'm on my 2ww and should be testing 6th February if I get that far. Are you excited? Unfortunately I'm so used to disappointment and then if I do get a BFP I worry it will never last. Glad your pain's better. I still had twinges until a couple of days ago - weird as never happened before.

Barb - as for sex and how often everyone tells you different. Personally I got my knickers in a twist over this a few months ago for one reason and another. I reckon every other day is probably what most advise from what I have read. But it can be so clinical and this was what was stressing me out. This month so much more relaxed and at it a lot more than we probably should have been for DH sperm to have a chance  . Anyway suppose I will know soon enough. Let us know what your sonographer tells you. Good luck with your scans.

x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey ladies

I'm on 2ww I suppose cd18 but very unlikely I ov'ed and feel a midcycle bleed coming on very soon plus we did not dtd enough, has become too clinical and stressful last couple months which is followed by blood tests to say not oved   . Looking forward to a break from clomid, still no appointments yet! will start chasing soon! 

Think best advice is regular sex throughout cycle but I usually ensure every two to three days from about cd8 to cd20 ish x

Looking at booking holiday    cyprus or turkey x
dilly


----------



## jenni01

Hi Barb!
I tend to agree with Dilly hun about the nooky question!...although my Dr said do it all the time! but all the research I've done say's at least every other day, especially upto ovulation and during! 

Angel, I know what you mean about even worrying after you get a BFP, every step is a hurdle hun but we will get there!! 

Oh so Dilly and Angel are on the 2ww as well!! Finger's crossed girl's!   
Dilly, sorry you're getting twinge's 
But I'm sooo jealous you're going on hol's! 
Hi to all the other's!!! 
Jen..x


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi 

Just got back from scan, apparently I have one really good folicile that's at 12mm and she was really pleased going back on Monday to see how much it's grown however she also said my lining is very thin so hoping this get s thicker. But she said there isn't Anything I can do about this.

She said have sex Sunday and then she would tell me when else on Monday.


Have a good weekends xxx


----------



## birty

Hi Dilly, Jen, Mrs mag, Mo, Barb, angel, floofy and anyone else i havae missed.

sorry ive been a bit quiet just wanted to take a bit of a back seat and have been really busy with work and seeing friends. well got my results back from CD21 test and it was only 1,0!!!!! so its got worse couldnt think that was possible lol. so have asked for a CD28 test so we shall see if that tells us if anything.
sorry its just a flying visit, but i did read something about how much sex we aim to do it about every 2 or 3 days although thats not always possible especially if im on nights.

good luck to all those on the 2ww and will catch up soon xxxx


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi Birty sounds like you really low at the moment and I'm sorry to hear that.

We are all here to support you and hope you have a good relaxing weekend.

What are these levels your talking about? 

Hope your back soon xxx


----------



## birty

Hi barb

im not too bad at the moment just taking each day as it comes. the levels are to check my progesterone levels that my body is (isnt) producing. when the level gets near to 30 or above it shows that i have ovulated however so far my levels havent gone above 2!!!!! my GP says he is gonna give 3 cycle of clomid ago then refer me but according to these levels clomid cant be working for me. but what ive decided to do is track my progesterone levels every week until af arrives just to see what they do out of curiosity. so my next cycle of clomid could be a while lol.

am working nights all weekend 

thanks barb xxxxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,
I was told by our FS to BD every 2 days. 
On second cycle of clomid, think I Ov'd in last few days maybe, but not charting or doing anything else.

Sorry about your levels Birty. What strength of clomid are you on? (sorry if I missed this earlier on)
x x


----------



## jenni01

Morning!!
Birty!!...long time no see!! hope your OK hun! 

With ref to lining thickness, one of the recommendation's on the other thread I was on was pineapple juice (NOT pure but a carton's OK) and brazil nut's!!...I can't guarantee it but a few of the girl's are preg!!...it didn't work for me but everyone's different! 

AFM: I'm OK!!...DH is working later he's taking client's bowling and then onto a panto tonight!!
He sleep talk's so tonight should be fun! "Oh no it won't!"... 
Have a good day girl's! 
Jen..x


----------



## angel star

Goodmorning everyone.

Morning Jen - you're awake as early as me!

Birty, I'm sorry about your levels.. I apologise if you've said in previous posts, but have you had any scans done alongside your bloods to check follicle development? There could perhaps be a few things that could be tried - increasing your dose of clomid and I also take HCG injections (2500iu) every other day from peak+3-9. My progestereone levels were not as low as yours but they have inceased from 20 to 91 one month and usually over 70 now. I'm not saying this is right for you and I am not an expert but many GPs I doubt  would know how to correctly prescribe and monitor this but it might give you a little hope. 

Hope you all have a good weekend.  xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning Ladies

Birty - My levels are always low too,in fact I have never known them to be above 0.9m/mol except the one month I know I ovd and concieved and they were still only 21m/mol on cd21 then. I always have a blood test on cd28 aswell to check for late ovulation. Think my cd21 blood test is booked a day early if the very faint (therefore negative but something) opk line is right but I always think even if its one day early surely they would be on their way up and susequently above 1m/mol? I have had a faint line on opk for last 4-5 months but it does say that unless the line is as dark as control line then its negative but I never used to get a line at all!

Angelstar - I want to try hcg injections next but will have to wait and see what cons thinks!

Jen - Hope you got some sleep!howsthe 2ww? I'm ok because so sure I didnt ov and didnt do enough bms anyway. 

Floofymad - hope you are keeping   busy x

Barb - Follies sound good - what cd are you on? Dobt know much about thickness of lining    except mine thickens I think and isnt it oestrogen that does the thickening?

AFM - cd 19 and in alot of pain (had to get up in night to take painkillers). Feel like yet another midcycle bleed coming on, oh well last month on clomid for now    Just hope appointments for dp's SA and our cons come soon!!

dilly


----------



## Alfie1234

Morning Dilly

I am now on CD 9, i am going back on Monday for another to scan to see how its grown and to see about the thickness. But i get so confused and forget to ask questions. 

For example, when they say there is one good folicile, is that normal, how many are you supposed to have if i was a "normal person"

And just coz its growing nicely doesn't mean that this month is going to be the month just means i am one step closer.

How big does the folicile need to be?

Is 12mm good for day 8? 

I guess i should go and get some pinapple juice for my lining?

Sorry ranting!

x


----------



## jenni01

Hi!!
Dilly...You may have only needed that all important "session!" for it to have worked hun!!
But I'm sorry your in so much pain! 
Barb...Sorry I keep ref to IVF! (it's only fertility treatment I'd had till now!)
But before an egg collection they want your follie's at a min of 17 so I think that after 8 day's your doing quite well!! with ref to the size as well it's cos your ready to pop an egg!! 
If they're scanning you and your follie's getting ready maybe you should get "jiggy" now!! I'm sure he won't complain!! 
Jen.x
p.s....Dilly 2ww is a killer!! dying to test!! but I don't think it's worked hun cos of all the pain's, but we'll see!! 
I will get an early night tonight to catch up on sleep but I don't tend to need much!!


----------



## floofymad

Morning girls,
Sorry some of you are in so much pain. I had awful pains on Wed and Thurs, but I have endo, so think the pains were just clomid making it worse. 
re thickening your lining, I've read about pineapple juice, also taking co-enzyme q10, a multi-vit and selenium. (from nuts I think)
Not sure if I have a thin lining or not, but defo don't have much ewcm at the important times..


----------



## birty

Hi everyone

Floofy - i've had my second cycle of 50 mg

Jen - im ok thanks Jen am just taking it day by day and going with the flow will wait and see what next lot of bloods show. dont really want to take norethisterone to induce bleeding as just want to see what happens this AF but if it gets to 3 months then i think i will. how you doing with the 2ww? its safe to say i wont be testing the same time as you now.

Angel - im going through my GP and he has said he cant offer scans. he is going to give me 3 cycles then refer me. he had already gone home yesterday by the time i got my results so will ring him  after next lot of results, as it obviously cant be working for me. My GP doesnt want to increase the amount of clomid im on (curently 50mg) as he cant scan me, which is understandable. what exactly is HCG? im guessing it would be something a GP cant prescribe and i would have to wait to be referred. Thank you xx

Dilly - what did you do that month to get your levels up? its nice to know that you can conceive on levels below what they say. hope the pain eases soon xx

Thanks everyone for your support its soo lovely hugs to all     xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi Ladies, sorry I've been a bit awol for a while. I got a BFN after my IUI. I'm now 16 days post IUI and still no AF .

Anyway, that aside, ladies, once she does appear, I'll be starting my second cycle of Clomid. The Clomid actually seemed to lengthen my cycle [CD36 now] and I didn;t gt a natural surge this month. Also, I only had one follie. Does this mean that it didn't work as it should? And I should be on a higher dose?

Sorry ... I'm clutching at straws a bit because of failed IUI.

Also, sorry about the me post and lask of personals ... I promise to catch up soon.


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi Bubblicious 


I am also confused aboiut how many foliciles you a should have, i think i had a few but only one that was a decent size!

Who knew that this baby making malarky had so much science!

xx


----------



## jenni01

Hi Girls!!
Birty...You will be testing soon enough hun and to be honest I don't think I will make it to test day and I will be suprised if I got a pos but it's OK!! I shall muster on!! 

Floofy...with ref to ewcm hun, I got some Concieve Plus online £10ish or you can get it in Boot's for a little more but I know some of the girl's on here use alternative's!!  

Barb...I agree it's all so technical!!  

Bubbl's...So sorry about the neg result hun  
Again to bore you!! one of the girl's on IVF only had one follie hun and she's preg!  
Jen..x


----------



## Dilee-99

Basic info but might help you get your head around what the hormones do and follicle development Some background 
A newborn baby girl has up to 450,000 eggs stored in her ovaries. When she starts her periods between the ages of about 10 and 14, one of these eggs will ripen each month. The egg is released from the ovary and caught by the ferny ends of the fallopian tube, which transports it, using a gentle rippling motion, along to the uterus (womb). If the egg is fertilised by a sperm along its journey, it will bed down once it reaches the uterus and grow into a baby and a placenta. If fertilisation doesn't take place, the egg will be flushed out, along with the lining of your uterus, when you have your period. (Read more about how babies are made.) 
What's a normal menstrual cycle? 
An average menstrual cycle lasts 28 days - that's counting from the first day of one period to the day before the next. Some women have much shorter cycles, possibly lasting only 23 days, and some have much longer ones, lasting up to 35 days. Cycles which are shorter or longer than this are probably not normal, and you should see your GP. You should also see your GP if you bleed between periods or after sex. 
How your hormones work 
Your menstrual cycle is under the control of an array of hormones produced in various parts of the body:

• Gonadotrophin-releasing hormone (produced in the hypothalamus, which is in the brain)

• Follicle stimulating hormone (produced in the pituitary gland, which is also in the brain)

• Luteinising hormone (produced in the pituitary gland)

• Oestrogen (produced in the ovaries)

• Progesterone (also produced in the ovaries)

The whole process starts in the brain. The hypothalamus produces *gonadotrophin-releasing hormone (GnRh)*, which travels to the pituitary gland and signals it to release *follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH)*. FSH is carried round the body in the bloodstream and stimulates the ovaries to start ripening eggs. Between 15 and 20 egg-containing sacs, called follicles, then start to mature in the ovaries. One follicle (or very occasionally, two or more) grows faster than all the others.

FSH also stimulates the ovaries to produce *oestrogen*. This encourages the eggs to mature and starts to thicken the lining of the uterus so that it's ready to support a pregnancy, should fertilisation occur. 
Ovulation: the egg is released 
As oestrogen levels rise, levels of FSH fall temporarily and then rise again - accompanied by a huge surge of *luteinising hormone (LH)* from the pituitary gland. It is this hormone that triggers ovulation - the moment that the most mature egg bursts out of its sac and away from the ovary. The egg is immediately caught up by the ends of the fallopian tube.

Normally your cervix (the neck of your uterus) produces a thick, opaque mucus that sperm can't penetrate. Just before ovulation, though, oestrogen changes the mucus so that it becomes thin, clear and stretchy. This allows the sperm to swim through the cervix into the uterus and up to the fallopian tubes where fertilisation may take place. 
After ovulation 
In the ovary, the now empty follicle collapses and becomes a corpus luteum. This small yellow mass of cells starts to produce the hormone *progesterone*. Progesterone changes the mucus in the cervix so that, once again, it becomes impenetrable to sperm. It also acts on the lining of the uterus, which becomes thick and spongy as a result of an increased blood supply, ready to receive a fertilised egg. As levels of progesterone rise, your breasts may feel stretched and tingly. The pituitary gland stops producing FSH so that no more eggs mature in your ovaries. 
If fertilisation occurs... 
If the egg is fertilised in the fallopian tube, it will continue to travel to the uterus, where it beds down in the lining. At this implantation stage the fertilised egg is made up of about 150 cells. The journey from ovary to uterus takes about five days. Your progesterone levels will stay high and you may start to feel the early signs of pregnancy.
If fertilisation doesn't occur ... 
If the egg isn't fertilised or doesn't successfully implant, it starts to disintegrate and the corpus luteum shrinks. Your oestrogen and progesterone levels drop and the lining of your uterus starts to produce prostaglandins. These chemicals cause changes in the blood supply to your uterus, breaking up the lining, and stimulating the uterus to contract. Your period starts and the lining of your uterus is shed along with the unfertilised egg, and your menstrual cycle starts again.


----------



## floofymad

Hi,

Birty - your doc should really be arranging to get you scanned somewhere (hospital or fertility clinic) Where do you live?...
50mg obviously isn't working for you, so you might need a higher dose or a different med. 

Jenni - thanks for the advice, we use pre-seed, but I'm always a bit reluctant to use a lot in case I have normal EWCM up there and don't get much that I can see?.... I might try next month using a bit more if we're not successful this month. 

Bubblicious - so sorry about your BFN. What strength clomid were you on?.... x


----------



## mo:-D

Hello everyone!
Sorry not been around this week- its been mad!!!

Bubblicious- so sorry for your bfn  are we cycle buddies again? I am cd8 today.

Hello to everyone else- are you all well?

Mo xxx


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi Mo

I'm on CD 9 so only a day ahead of you!

Fingers crossed for us both xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Mo, I'm still waiting for AF to arrive so we're not cycle buddies this time . I think the progesterone pessaries have delayed it. Are you having another go at IUI this cycle?

Floofy, I'm on 50mg. My GP and consultant think that I ovulate naturally [although my highest progesterone level has been 23nmol] because I have fairly regular cycles normally and I have a LH surge every month. They are around 30 days normally [but have varied on occasion between 28 and 39 days]. I was given Clomid to improve my IUI chances.

Wow, Dilly, thanks for the info.

Good luck all .


----------



## Bubblicious

Also, Mo, why did you consultant put your Clomid dose up to 100mg on your second cycle of taking it? Sorry to be nosy but wondering whether I should be going onto a higher dose as my one follie was a slow-grower [wasn't big enough for IUI until CD21/CD22].


----------



## mo:-D

Hi Bubb- how annoying!!! He put me up, as i was a slow grower. I was only on 50mg as he didn't know how i would react to it. It didn't make any difference putting it up to be honest. I am going to ask him if we can put it up anymore on Friday. How come u were given progesterone? Do u think it is worth me asking, ask af came on 10dpiui
Hope u r ok xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Mo, yes, you should definitely ask about the progesterone.  I was given this just because that's the norm for my clinic.  I have emailed my consultant about possibly upping my dose so I'll wait and see what his reply is on Monday.


----------



## C0nfused

Hi

I know I haven't posted here in ages but I thought I would just post with an update.. unfortunately my last cycle of clomid did not work so we will be moving on to IVF.

The good news is that when I finally got round to having the blood test done, I had got the right day and it showed that I did ovulate, so the clomid did do its thing in that way. Obviously DH's issues made chances of it working significantly reduced and we seemed to struggle timing BMS correctly. 

Onwards and upwards.. 

Good luck to you all 

Jen x


----------



## mo:-D

barb! Oh good! Hoping it will work that we have similar cycles then. What day do u normally ovulate?

Bubblicious- I will ask then when i go on friday- but if it delays cycles and makes tem longer, do i really want it! lol so impatient! 

c0nfused- so sorry the clomid didn't work for you  Have u got as date for starting ivf yet? Hoping it all works well for u xxx

foofy- i agree with jenni, i use concieve plus- no bfp yet though!

jenni- heya! how are u? where abouts are u now? I don't get on for a week and this place changes so much, i have no idea where everyone is at!

afm- thinking something has started to happen today- left ovary is twinging again! I am so worried that it has been 3 months and my right ovary has done nothing- could this mean it just doesn't work

hope everyone else is all good xxx


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi Mo

This Is mu second round of clomid currently on day 10 last time I ovulated day 13/14 according to the sticks this time round I'm going for scans went on day 8 had a follicle that was 12mm.

Had baby making time last night, dr said sperm live in you for up to 5 days.

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## mo:-D

Thats good! I have slow growing follies and it takes ages to get them to 12mm!!! So u should be ready thursday??


----------



## jenni01

Morning!! 
I hope you are all OK today!! 

Mo...I'm on the 2ww hun!...so finger's crossed but like I've said before I'm putting this down to a practice run!! 
How's your ovary today?! 

Confused....Good Luck with the IVF hunni!  

AFM...I'm OK but I'm dying to test early!! even though deep down I'm expecting the worst! 
I don't know about you girl's but I tend to think the worst but pray that I'm proved wrong!!...I think it's some sort of defence preperation thingy!! 
So, have a good day girl's!!xx
Jen..x


----------



## angel star

Hi everyone,

There was lots of activity on here over the weekend. 

I know what you mean Jen about testing and your defence mechanisms kick in - sending positive vibes your way   and the temptation to test early. Even when I get a BFN and expect it, it's devastating for a day or so then I get over it. I suppose all of us here have had plenty of preparation in that sense as every month feels like that. As I said before in previous post I just cannot get excited about it. Even if I get to next Sunday I'll probably get some false positive because there's still some residual hcg in my system. Anyway, kind of getting used to it now. 

Mo - I have never had any pain on my left side, only ever on my right. Some months hardly anything. I don't think it necessarily means anything as my doctor seemed to think that was normal and everyone felt different. I suppose only way to find out is by a scan.

Bubblicious - I'm sorry about your BFN   My progesterone levels are similar to yours without clomid and I must ovulate as I had 2 natural BFP in 2009 but sadly ended at 7 weeks. Glad to hear you're on the progesterone too to support your luteal phase.

Have a good week all. xx


----------



## Heluerto

Finally got my appointment through back at the clinic (they keep losing me off the system!!!! grrrr!), not till 3rd March, so continuing on Clomid (as instructed by my doctor) until then.  I am currently on cycle 10, so will also get cycle 11 in before the appointment.


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi Mo and everyone else!

Just got back from day 11 scan of folicile tracking all very positive got a few follicles but I have one that's already at 18mm Wahoooo clomid is working. However lining is at 4mm which isn't great :-(

Going back for scans Wednesday and Friday. Sonographer said have baby making time tonight and tomorrow and on Wednesday they can tell if the folicile has dropped or something.

Going to drink lots of pineapple juice to see if that helps!


Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Hello!
Heluerto...That's great tha you have a date now hun!! and the time will go quicker than you think, it's nearly Feb already!! Plus you never know what may happen between now and then! 

Barb...Good new's about your follie!!...Plenty of pineapple juice hun!! I call it my non alcoholic pina colada!!! 
Jen.xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi jen

Does pinapple juice actually help? Just went out and bought three liters lol! Need it to get thicker quickly!!!!

X


----------



## jenni01

Hi Barb!
It's supposed to hun! It was recommened to me age's ago and my lining was OK!
Also supposedly to get your follie's big keep a hot water bottle on your tummy!! but not when you ovulate, it's not good to have your tummy too hot!!
On the cycle buddie's thread I was on the girl's where all doing it and quite a few are preg now!
So it's not gospel but it can't hurt!! 
I know I've not had a positive YET but I'm still doing it!! and everyone's different hun!!
3 ltrs!! you're going to be peeing for Britain!! (2 glasses a day is OK) 
Hope your well!!
Jen.x


----------



## Alfie1234

Thanks jen for your advice just had my first Reflexology session loved it.

Really want to have positive thinking this week.

So baby making tonight and tomorrow night it is!!

Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,

Jen - I'm like you. Don't ever think it's worked, and that way, think I can't get more disappointed. Definitely a protection mechanism thing. 

Barb - Ooh always wanted to try reflexology. It's supposed to help with endo. Did you feel it unblocking things?...

Thinking I'm also going to go out and get pineapple juice and quick! 2 glasses a day?... 

What about a hot water bottle on your tummy in between Ov and AF?...... I'm sure I read that somewhere....

x x


----------



## Hopeful Lady!

Hi everyone,

Im new to this and after reading everyones posts I wanted to join in....hope thats ok and Im not intruding?  Im on my 1st round of clomid and after having internal scans for a week, it seems I ovulated so fingers crossed for a BNP!  Thank you for the useful tips as well as I wasnt aware of the hot water bottle or pineapple juice, is there any others that you can advise?

Thanks in advance and fingers crossed and positive thoughts to you all!!

Rach x


----------



## Dilee-99

Welcome to the thread Rach!

no time for personals but hope you are all doing ok and lots of sticky        vibes, I'm cd21 and been spotting with lots af pains. Had bloods but not holding out much hope. Got cons app for 15th march so 6 weeeks to get clomid out my system and lose some lbs.
dilly


----------



## jenni01

Morning!!! 
Hopefullady....Hello and welcome hun!! Finger's crossed for your BFP!! 

Barb..Nice having reflexology!! Hope you weren't to tired for 

Floofy..Hi hun!!..Did you start on the juice?!...It's hard isn't it!! I want to be proved wrong SO bad, plus my DH is the complete opposite and alway's think's everytime's a winner!! I love him but sometime's 
Hello to all the other girl's!!! Hope you're OK!! 
AFM: I'm a naughty girl and tested early! it came back negative but I will test one more time before next cycle(Fri)...I'm OK!! 
Jen.x


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi girls

Have a question waiting for the dr to get back to me.

If my lining is thin and he cam give me eostergen for it? How quickly does it work?

Quick enough to conceive this week?

Xx


----------



## Heluerto

Can't answer how long it takes to work, but remember, if you conceive this week, its still another 4-8 days before it needs to settle into your lining.


----------



## Alfie1234

Thank you Dr said nothing I can do this month so fingers crossed xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi Jenni - not started on the juice yet, but bought some today. How much should I drink? Should I have started at Ov day drinking it? 

What about a hot water bottle on tummy? When is that ok?..

Sorry about your BFN, hope it turns into a BFP soon! x


----------



## kandj

hi everyone   

im just brand new to all of this so bear with me please! lol!! ive just taken my 1st clomid tablet today! yey!   been ttc for 2years now and was dg with pcos when i was 15...im now 26...me and my dh have decided to keep our fertility issues private apart from me telling my mam so would like to make some new friends to help me through this please   any advice or reply will be much appriciated!  xxxxxx


----------



## jenni01

Hi Kandj! 
Welcome to FF hun!! 
There's a thread for us Clomid chick's!! 
Look on the Crazy Clomid Chatter and pop in and say Hi!!....You will be most welcome!! 

Bummer with the PCOS, but you're not alone!!
Hope you and your DH are OK!
See you soon!!
Jen.x


----------



## jenni01

Morning!! 
Well as alway's I'm up early!!....DH came home early yesterday cos he hurt his back!!
He has an old injury and this has made it worse!! So I've had even less sleep than normal! 
Dilly...I'm sorry your going through it right now hun! 
You will be at the consultant's soon and then he can tell you what's next, finger's crossed! 

AFM:Recorded Gypsy Wedding's last night!! so I'm going to watch it now before his lordship want's something!! 
Hope all of you are well!!
Jen..x


----------



## Dilee-99

Cheers Jen, my consultant is a she which is nice    I stayed up and watched it (then wonder why I am tierd), w-o-w about the whole grabbing thing!!!!!

dilly x


----------



## jenni01

Hi!!
Dilly...I love the programme!!...I really enjoyed last night's!!..the girl's are so pretty but God if I was a man I would be looking at the mother!! 

Jen.x


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi everyone thought it would give you an update!

So been for another scan, lining no thicker so pineapple juice didn't work. They aren't concerned though coz apparently lining looks as it should with three lines or something!

Follicles on right ovary only 1mm but I have two on left one size 20 the other 28!

So been told to baby make between now and the weekend every day! Hubby won't know what's hit him!!!

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## cupcake30

Hello all
I'm a first time poster on the clomid site. I just finished my first 50mg course ("day 2-6"). I had been having irregular cycles with a period that started very light for 3-4 days then gradually increased to heavy over the next 3-4 days, then light again for another 4-5 days(total bleed time 12 days with a 24 day cycle arrrrg!). My consultant told me 'day one' was the first heavy day but it was very difficult to tell, so I just hope and pray I got the timing of the clomid right for my cycle.
Is there anyone else who took clomid but worried it might not have been the right day?
Also, my consultant said I probably had anovulatory cycles before because of the abnormal bleeding pattern of my period and my periods were irregular. I thought I did ovulate before but never mind it obviously didn't work (TTC 18/12)
The consultant said I'd know the clomid worked because I would get a 'normal' period after it and so then I would know when to definitely take the 2nd cycle. Hopefully I'll not get a period at all!


----------



## birty

Hello everyone

Hope everyone is well.

right im gonna attempt to catch up with everyone and apologies if i miss anything/one there has been a lot of activity which is great.

confused - sory the clomid didnt work but wish you the best of luck with IVF

mo - fingers crossed that you have ovulated then, have they scanned or checked how well each ovary functions?

Barb- really hope it has worked for you this cycle round its sounds like it from your follicle scans so fingers crossed. How was the reflexology? i have thought about that or acupuncture, do you feel better for it or is it too early to tell? by the sounds of it your lining sounds good then. have a good few days then and enjoy    

Jenni - Hows your 2ww going? i know what you mean about expecting the worst definitely agree its a defence thing. sorry about your BFN but it could be too early so there is still some hope. have got all my fingers and toes crossed for you. hope DH back improves soon

angel star - how are things with you?

Heluerto - fab news about the date, hopefully time will fly between now and then and you never know whats gonna happen before then. i have seen people get their BFP's before reaching their appointments.

Rach - welcome to the thread, fingers crossed for you that it will work first time round.

floofy mad - good luck with the pineapple juice, hope it works for you

Dilly - sending lots of   hope the pains have eased, hope the time flies by for you and that your appointment will be here before you know it.

AFM - well where do i start, have had to stop using the CBFM as i ran out of sticks and my others didnt arrive in time so now going it "blind" so to speak. had CD28 blood tests done on tues so hope they show an increase in progesterone. on Mon DH found some indecent child images whilst fixing a customers computer which is the second time in 5 years, they have reported it so fingers crossed the customer will get what he deserves!!!! so bless him he hasnt been in the mood which is completely understandable. Only trouble is (TMI alert) my CM is like egg white today which if im right means i could be ovulating (correct me if im wrong) and have lots of tummy and back pain yesterday. we tried to have BMS this morning but he said that he was just having the images in his head but he said he would try again tonight. so stuck between a rock and a hard place at the mo. i feel so sorry for him it cant be a nice thing to find at all. but am feeling positive again these b****y mood swings!!!!!

hope everyone is well big hugs and        to all xxxx


----------



## birty

Hi Kandj

welcome to the clomid world, like Jenni said please come and join us on the crazy clomid chat page, we natter about almost everything and we try and be as supportive as we can. we all have our ups and downs so it doesnt matter if you want to have a little rant or whatever. 

wishing you all the best with your journey xxx


----------



## birty

welcome to the page cupcake.

sorry to hear about your AF's hun that cant be very pleasant for you and im sure it must be confusing for you as to know when you are actually CD1. I would try not to worry too much as worrying doesnt help things although its near impossible for us all not to worry on this journey. im sure you started the tablets at the right time.

are you being tracked whilst on clomid? ie having CD21 bloods or scanning?

wishing you all the best xx


----------



## jenni01

Hi Girls!
Barb...Don't give up on the juice hun, you only did a few day's!! 

Birty...Oh my God!! Your poor DH!! I hope the  get's what's coming to him 
Yes, you're right your ewcm being like that mean's you're ready!!...Have you heard of these Instead Cup's?....I don't know if any of you have and if you do let me know but I think I may order some!

Cupcake....Hello and welcome hun! 

Jen.x


----------



## birty

hi jen

i have heard of these cups yes and i hear they are supposed to help but i dont know if i would like to try them, the thought of them makes me quiver but i guess if they can work then go for it. 
my DH found images about 5 years ago and the man then ended up in jail.
just hope DH can over come those mental images for tonights   frovolities. but at the same time can understand if he's not. just a shame thou since its the first time in ages ive seen my cm like this. typical!!!

hows DH back today?


----------



## jenni01

Hi Birty!
I swear these fxxxxxng perv's need to be put in a room with women!! we would show the sick bxxxards that it's wrong!! I really mean it hun tell your DH my heart goes out to him 

But to try and take his mind off the subject, instead of dressing all sexy! still do your hair etc but dress up funny!! Like in crazy stuff, it will help take his mind off it plus you will get a giggle! 

I just ordered some of those Instead Cups!..I've read some good stuff about them!..so no harm in trying eh!! 
Got them chep Birty nearly £7 inc del!!
Thank's for asking about DH hun! he's finally asleep!!! But as much as it pain's me to say it, he is quite bad!!
Jen.x


----------



## birty

hi Jen

thanks for your support Jen. liking the idea, yeah will see what i can put on jen lol.

fingers crossed those cups work let me know how you get on, you maybe able to persuade me lol.

really hope DH back gets better can he have any physio? xxx


----------



## jenni01

Hi Birty!!
Have fun with the alternative outfit hun!! 

I was just hoping with these cup thingy's that it will help keep it in!! 
But def tell you how it goes!!

As to him and physio, he's had it before and it was good for him but he just need's to keep up with the excercise's! 
Are you not working today hun?
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Hi all,

Welcome to hopeful lady and cupcake 30. I'm sure you will find this thread and the whole site a great support. I have since joining just over a week ago.

Barb - sounds like you have good follicles - well done you! You'll be exhausted by the weekend 

Birty - hope your DH is feeling in the mood tonight. It must be so hard for him after the stress of Monday but sounds like you have good fertile mucus and need to make the most of it. That's what's hard for the men when the pressure is on - most the time it's alright for them they can do it whenever but we've only got a small window of opportunity.

Jen - sorry about your DH and his poorly back.

Dilly - hope the pain has eased from a couple of days ago.

Cupcake - it must be difficult to identify the day to start the clomid if you have light bleeding. I was told like you the first day of 'proper menstrual flow' - easier said than done sometimes. I do charting and although it's not the case for me, some women who have spotting at the end of a cycle before their proper period have low progesterone - I assume you have had this tested and I can't see your signature while writing. Having said that the clomid should go some way to increasing progesterone initially. Good luck on your 2ww and like you say hope you don't get your period.

I'm having a bit of a down day. Have convinced myself it hasn't worked again as feel like I am due to come on. Feel yuk, tired and have some lower back pain. I don't know why I feel like this as I'm so used to every month being a disappointment. I just suppose I feel my time is running out. I had a really good follicle and we had lots of baby making activity and I don't know what else to do. I keep trying to tell myself that hang on until Sunday which is test day and it might be ok but still not sure I will make it to then. I even said to DH this morning about feeling like this and then tried to be more positive and say I had no symptoms with DS so maybe there is still hope.

Hope you're all having a better day than me, and if it is negative I'll be out buying the pineapple juice too in a few weeks!!


----------



## jenni01

Angel...It's time's like these that I wish I could give you a real hug!!  
Down day's are a bxxch but you will get through it hun,and you're time's not up...Don't ever say that, you are determined to be a Mum again and soon you will be, and because of your strength and determination it will happen.. 

Please hun fart in his face or something!! Pick yourself up, dust yourself off, you're a strong woman and you can do this!!!  
Sorry for saying fart!! 
Jen.x


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, so sorry i have been awol for ages, work has been beyond busy and i have had no time at all!    plus my dog chewed through my lap top charger cable so cant use that at home either little bugger, am still waiting for my new one to arrive   
i have lots to read back and catch up on so just wanted to pop on and say hello and im still here   
im 6dpo today, felt a LOT of goings on in my ovaries this month, just pray this is the one   
Hope you are all well, promise ill catch up with you all properly xxx


----------



## Shellebell

kandj said:


> hi everyone
> 
> im just brand new to all of this so bear with me please! lol!! ive just taken my 1st clomid tablet today! yey!  been ttc for 2years now and was dg with pcos when i was 15...im now 26...me and my dh have decided to keep our fertility issues private apart from me telling my mam so would like to make some new friends to help me through this please  any advice or reply will be much appriciated! xxxxxx


Hiya hun

I have moved your post to the clomid chatter thread, hope I havent confused you too much


----------



## mo:-D

Welcome Kandj!!! Hope the clomid works for u!!! xxx

Hey everyone! 

birty- not ovulated yet, scan on friday, usually have to have a few scans before i am ready! maybe by monday/ tuesday hopefully. Although not feeling any twinges or anything anymore so not sure whats going on. How are u? Hope your DH is ok, makes u feel so ill doesn't it, tell him he has done a good thing xx

Hi everyone else...!!! Really busy with work at the moment... i need a new job... ugh
Catch up with everyone after my day14 scan on friday xxx


----------



## birty

hi Jen, have got a study day tomo then i'm working nights sat sun and mon. we've got friday off together which shall be nice, going shopping!!!!!!

typical men and exercises lol. hope he gets better.

angel star - big   to you. try and keep positive i know its hard but you will have your time    

liggsy - our cat likes to chew through our cables too. fingers crossed with you this month sounds positive xx

mo - good luck on fri hope its good news. yeah am good at the mo thanks just go up and down, bl***y mood swings. feel positive today what with the achings and the eggy CM.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kandj

thanks for moving my post   im still really confuzzled with the whole thing but im sure il get the hang of things! lol.......this looks like a really great support network been made to feel really welcome already....thankyou everyone xxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi to those who are new!  

Jen - I've tried instead cups before, but wasn't too keen. They did 'keep it in' but you've gotta be quick getting them in, and I kept worrying it was in the wrong place, or I'd forget about it!


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning all

Sorry for lack of personlas but will comment on some of the things I read by you all   

I have started using a moon cup for menstrual flow last couple of months but have not used it to keep    in although it has crossed my mind and I have heard of a few people who think it worked for them. 

Jen - u are hilarious, dp would never slepp with me again if I farted in his face haha!

birty - Was poor DH up to dtd, be a shame for all that cm to go to waste. Good job he found it as at least it will be looked into and the person responsable stopped. Perhaps they wanted to get caught leaving it on there for him to find x

mo - good luck with scan   

hi to all the newbies and warm welcome!

gtg but will come back later, cd 24 for me and still spotting on and off since cd19 and pain not getting better but hopefully it will ease when the af shows up!

dilly


----------



## Alfie1234

Morning Girls

HAving a low day today! Too many babies everywhere, people announcing, people having! Like you all i wonder when it will be my turn!

Really wanted to have a positive month, and while all is looking good currently on cd14, doesn't mean its going to happen and in my heart of hearts i know this month won't be the month!

So hard knowing i should be 5 months pregnant!


----------



## angel star

Oh Barb    .

I felt like you yesterday and I'm still convinced it is not my turn this month but feel a bit better. It's just so hard when we are all so desperate for a child and everyone else seems to be able to have it so easy when we find our bodies don't do what they are supposed to do.  

I know what you mean about seeing babies, hearing announcements. I can't offer any words of wisdom because I find it difficult. But you never know this month it could be you.  

I'm CD29 and holding out for Sunday and no sign of af yet. I'm going to see my GP tomorrow and ask for hcg levels to be done tomorrow and monday (if I get that far) so that I know if I'm pregnant or my positive tests last year were most likely due to residual hcg in my system. I cannot stand the uncertainty and want an answer. However, not holding out much hope as last time I asked they would not do! Also got to negotiate with the pharmacist to dispense just a few cyclogest so I do not have loads if I get a negative on Sunday but need to start them that night if it's a positive. These next few days are going to be a killer.

Jen and birty - thanks for the hugs yesterday  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi Angel star

Thak you trying to be positive literally been baby making every day. i don't get twinges when i ovulate, and don't think i have any signs that i am ovulating but dr said that the folicile will drop any moment so go for it!

what do you take  cyclogest  for? think i took that when i was having the miscarriage to try and stop bleeding

x


----------



## Heluerto

There definitely seems to be a high number of pregnancies and babies at the moment.  Although I felt really bad when I was resenting someone for having fallen pregnant then they lost their baby.  Its difficult knowing that whilst I believe in their case its for the best, I cant help but feel guilty that they are going through that loss.

Although I've never actually ever been pregnant, I have often had thoughts thinking that if I had managed to fall pregnant in the first 6 months of trying, I would now have a 12 year old son or daughter, but as it is, I didnt and I havent and I long for this soooooo much.  It really is heartbreaking and devastating.  Life just isnt fair sometimes.


----------



## angel star

Hi Barb,

I'm sorry you have too been through the pain of miscarriage  . I often think my little one from my first miscarriage should have just been coming up to a year and my second miscarriage my baby would have been 6 months now. It hurts   . So I know and loads of others on this site too when you think you should have been 5 months pregnant now and it doesn't seem fair  .

I take cyclogest if I get a positive pregnancy test to boost my progesterone levels as they are low. It probably was this that you took as that is what it is supposed to help do but I have taken it and bled the following day or the day after so I have to be pragmatic and resolve to saying things like 'it wasn't meant to be' to give me some solace. 

Hello Heluerto - you posted while I was writing so think you need a   too.

Here's a hug for all of you today


----------



## Alfie1234

Thank you for your   they have helped!

AS will some retail therapy after work today!


xx


----------



## jenna201

Hi ladies, not sure if anyone can help me but i just got my progesterone day 22 results (day 21 fell on a sunday) and it has come back at 141.9 has anyone ever had any like that, i have never ovulated on clomid before or even naturally so my results were always 5.7 and lower, i am bk on 50mg after having ovarian drilling and this is my 9th cycle. if anyone could help i would really appreciate it, i am so confused as was told between 30-40 is good and 141.9 seems awfully high and worried somethin else may be wrong now


----------



## angel star

Hi jenna201,

I am no expert and muddling through the blood tests as well. My dr likes progesterone to be between 60-100 7days post peak day to ensure that a pregnancy can be supported. So 141.9 may be excellent but I'm not 100% sure - can you call your dr and ask for some advice? It could just be that everything has fallen into place and the ovarian drilling has helped alongside the clomid (sorry know nothing about ovarian drilling ). 
Sorry can't be any more help that this but maybe somebody else can give you a better response.


----------



## jenni01

Hi Jenna!!
Welcome to the thread!!...I'm sorry but I'm not to sure about your question but I'm sure one of the other girl's will pop on later and they may be able to help! 

To the "wonderful, perfect and lovely" girl's who are feeling down 
There is know denying that any loss is hard, we all look back and think "if only"....It's hard to see people around us pregnant and to not feel envious...I try to put a smile on my face and through the hard time's (which are often!) I tend to try and make other's feel better, but nobody see's our secret tear's and nobody hear's our lonely cry's....but we know, we know how good a Mummy we will be one day or a Mummy again in some case's and until that day come's we have to try and stay strong cos one day all the pain and feeling of loss will go away when we hold our little one!
Please girl's, have a good cry or punch a pillow or something but don't feel alone, cos your not!  
Jen.xx


----------



## Heluerto

Hi Jenna - if you look at my results when I was being tracked, they were pretty high.  One month I got >190 as apparently they only measure up to 190.  It may be that more than one egg was released which is why its high - did you have any tracking scans done? (my >190 was because there were 4 eggs).  The following month was still over 100 and I got the impression from the clinic that they thought I might get a BFP, but no such luck!  I'm guessing that the multiple egg release is the most likely cause of the high result, but it certainly shows you have much higher chance this month!!


----------



## jenna201

Hi Heluerto no i am not being tracked, this is the first month is have ovulated in my life so am pretty new to all this, i have looked online and alot of things point to pregnancy but i dont want to get my hopes up with false information. i did an early pregnancy test yesterday and was negative so i am not sure if it was either too early or that i am infact not pregnant, as long as having a high reading isnt a problem i am fine, was just worried it was another problem to add to my list, been tryin to get hold of my consultant all day with no luck, thank you for ur reply, u have put my mind at rest xx


----------



## Helimanjaro

Can any expert Clomiders help me with the following questions?

I have been on 3 cycles of Clomid, no success so far. My hus is away next cycle so I was thinking of not taking Clomid for that month. Does this disrupt your cycle or is it fine to take a month off?

Secondly, is there any protocol around increasing from 50 to 100 after a certain number of failed cycles?

Finally, I seem to ovulate very early with Clomid (about day 10). My previous problem was ovulation very late in my cycle. Is there an optimal day to ovulate. Should I start taking the Clomid on a later day (have been starting on day 2 of my cycle).

Any guidance would be very welcome. BD to all.


----------



## birty

hello lovely ladies

Dilly - yes bless his heart he was well and truly up for BMS last night i made him a nice steak and ale dinner and had chocolate cake after (i hardly cook so it was a treat). whats the saying about a mans stomach and his heart they found the images by mistake as they were doing something on the wrong hard drive or something, so it was meant to be really. and glad they did. how do you get on with the cups?

barb - sorry you are feeling low, it is pretty rubbish (putting it politely) when you hear about peoples pregnancies and births, sorry about your m/c. hoping people arent being too insensitive. good luck with all your  , hope you enjoy your retail therapy xxx   

angel star - did they say last time why they wouldnt do the hcg tests? hope they do it this time for you. glad you are feeling a little better today hope it continues.

heluerto - you cant blame your friends m/c on your thoughts that wouldnt have made it happen, so try not to dwell on that.

Jenna - hopefully that is good news for your levels

Jenni - fabulous words x

helimanjaro - welcome to the thread unfortunatley i cant help you on these questions as ive never had a break before and i have very irregular periods and i couldnt tell if/when i ovulate. wishing you all the best with it xx

afm - well as you can see from what i told Dilly my DH managed to do the deed last night bless him after a hearty cooked meal. (TMI alert) ive had more stretchy cm today so fingers crossed my body is doing what it should and ive had horrible lower tummy pains today as well so taking that as a good sign. gonna try and ring dr tomo for resuklts of cd 28 result. if thats low as well then god knows what all these pains and cm is about.

  to all


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi my mind is racing can you help!!!

I have no cm, is it possible to have a great sized folicile but not to ovulate?

What happens to the folicile if it doesn't drop?

Going for another scan tomorrow and scared!

Want this so badly as we all do, had such a rubbish day non stop crying hope tomorrow I'd better.

Night night xxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi Barb, 
Do you normally get cm around ovulation?....I don't, but I know that I've ovulated as I get pos OPKs and pains. 
I'm sure your follie will drop soon hun, just keep at it! 
Good luck with your scan x


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi Floofy

Probably being stupid but not sure I've ever really noticed!

Your probably right though stressing for nothing.

Know I've only been ttc for a year but I can't believe it's taken me so long to find you all!


----------



## angel star

I'm up early. Went to the loo and now I can't sleep. Still no af but feel it's imminent. I'll try to see doc today but what a waste of time that will probably be.

Barb, I hope you are feeling better today and had a good sleep. I've been told that clomid can reduce the amount of cm you have. I've noticed this. I still have some every day but not as much as I used to and I have to score mine and since being on clomid my score has gone down but still ok enough to not worry. If you are worried then there is stuff you can take to try and increase it - I may look into that in a couple of months if still no success but taking enough already . You've got a scan today and I expect they will scan you again if you have not already ovulated to check that you do rupture the follicle seeing as you are being tracked. Good luck.

Helimanjaro - hi and welcome. I had two months off clomid last year as I needed a break. It was fine and I resumed this cycle but best to discuss this with your doctor so they know what you're doing. Secondly, I don't know of any protocol about increases but I suppose it depends largely on your response - are you having any scans or bloods doing? I was increased from 50mg to 100mg after 3 cycles as not sure my follicles were really getting to a good size (I think ). As for when to take it, I think everyone is slightly different and you need to discuss this with your doctor. If you ovulate early then taking it on day2 is fine. I take my first on day 3 but was as late as day 5 with one cycle due to a complication. Again, really you need to discuss this with your doctor. You can ovulate early and that is fine. What you do need though is a good sized follicle which is more likely to produce a good egg. So if you have not had any scans might be good to ask for some so they can monitor your reaction to clomid and the development of your follicle. Hope you find this thread useful and good luck with your treatment.

To all the other lovely ladies on this thread, have a good day.


----------



## Heluerto

I had two large follicles first month I was tracked, but they re-scanned me during AF and those two follicles (18mm & 22mm) were infact just big cysts and are still there.


----------



## Nutpot

Hello everyone,

Just some advice to those who are having trouble with their CM. I NEVER had good quality egg white CM so I used a sperm friendly lube called pre-seed (buy from amazon with internal applicators) which was fantastic, I highly recommend it. Feels very natural and i'm positive it helped.

Also for those of you who are unsure of your cycles and when you ovulate etc there is a a BRILLIANT book you should get called "Taking Charge of your Fertility" by Toni Weschler. It definitely helped me to conceive, it's now like my bible and I love it. I recommend it to everyone who is TCC, it makes all the guess work fall into place, an excellent read.

Helimanjaro, I think it's fine to take a month off treatment, but maybe just check with your doctor, would be a shame to waste a month if DH is away. I took a break from clomid in December and funnily enough that's when I fell pg!!!!!!!! Good luck    

Jenna, i'm no expert but those levels sound like you definitely had more than one egg release, maybe 3 or 4!!! Good luck, hope it works for you.......you may even have a chance with twins    !!!!!!

Birty, i'm confused......you said you are getting eggwhite cm now, but then you say you are waiting for your day 28 results?   
If your day 28 results are more than 30 then that would mean you ovulated around CD 21 so you definitely wouldn't be ovulating again now?  However, if your day 28 results are low then that means that you could be ovulating now very late in your cycle.
Maybe I mis-understood your post but you don't get a high progesterone result BEFORE you ovulate, you only get it around 7 days AFTER you ovulate. Hope that makes sense   

Have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## jenna201

Birty and nutpot thank you for your kind words, i just got a call from my consultant and i dont want to get my hopes up too much but he has said he thinks i could be pregnant by the results and told me off for testing early, has asked me to call him with my results on tuesday. fingers crossed it is finally my turn     x


----------



## Helimanjaro

Thanks for answers  to my post. Nutpot, you are a legend.


----------



## angel star

Hi Barb - how did the scan go?

I saw Gp but not usual one and couldn't bring myself to ask for the HCG bloods . Anyway, don't think for one minute I'm pregnant but     I am. It took enough to ask for forms for 2 progesterone and an oestradiol as well as a new sharps bin. And they do not have my progesterone result this month just get told it's ok -  . That's alright but a number would be nice to compare with my very high oestradiol.


----------



## jenni01

Hi Girls!
Just a quickie!!
Angel and Jenna....Finger's, toe's and eye's crossed you get BFP's!!!    

Nutpot...Good to see you're doing well hun!!... 
Hello to everyone else! 

AFM: I did a second test today, just to be sure before starting the Clomid again tomorrow, it was a negative again!! But heyho!! it's early day's and I'm a fighter!! 
Take care girl's and have a good weekend whatever you're doing!!! 
Jen.x


----------



## jenna201

thank you jenni01 for your well wishes, i am sorry this cycle wasnt a success hopefuly next one will be your one     xx


----------



## jenni01

Thank's Jenna!! 
Good luck to you and your DH as well!!  
Jen.x


----------



## Nutpot

Birty, one more suggestion.....if your day 28 results come back less than 30 then ask to have another progesterone test in 7 days time (a week from now). From what you are saying it sounds like you ovulate very late in your cycle (around CD30/31) when most people ovulate anywhere between CD 10 to 20 (some earlier and some later, every woman is different). Egg white cm is a very good indication that you are ovulating now, but without a blood test in a weeks time it is hard to be sure.
Remember you will only get a high progesterone reading AFTER you ovulate and not before.

Sorry if you already know this info, I could have completely mis-understood your post   

xxx


----------



## mo:-D

Hi everyone,
what's been going on? Hope everyone is doing ok.
Had cd14 scan today and showed no follicle   i didn't cry, (i am amazed) as i thought that would be the case. So they have upped my dose to 150mg for next month. Anyone else who has been tracked never had a follie?
Hope u are all ok
Mo xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi 

Just waiting to see dr but had my scan and the follicles are now too big and haven't dropped am devastated.

Will wait and see what dr says.

Tonight have to go to hospital to see friends new baby not sure how I will keep strong and hide the tears.

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## angel star

Barb - sorry about your scan. Have they said why they are too big - I haven't heard of that but I don't know much. Take care of yourself and I know you will keep strong. Hang in there


----------



## Dilee-99

Angel Star- How are you hun? Hope the    is staying away. The gp's are awkward arnt they, think they just done know enough. Whenever I ring for my blood results the receptionists always say you need to speak to doctor so then when they finally get me in for a telephone call the doctor rings and doesnt seem to know why he is ringing then tells me I didnt ov and the level and then asks if I know what the level should be as he doesnt    All nthat hassle twice a cycle to be told 0.whatever, when the receptionist has it there in front of her! grrrrr they drive me mad!

Barb -    sorry to hear about your scan, dont know anything about what happens if they get too big but I would be interested to find out! Hopefully all will prevale and you will drop big juicy eggs afterall x

Mo - Sorry you had no follies. I have not had tracking scans so cant tell you but maybe none matured enough so are very small? Have you had your egg reserve checked at all (cant see your sig now posting). Hope this evening goes ok, sure they will understand   

Hi Nutpot- Loving reading all your knowledge and info! I get ewcm and test for progesterone 7 days post ewcm but dont appear to ov and also get a day 28 in case late but never prevails a result higher than 0.9 so seems it can happen even in anovulatory cycles. In fact when I had a cd10 scan on a natural cycle to check for cysts they told me I had two follies 18mm and 23mm but but they never dropped according to bloods which would have been 7dpo near enough and result was 0.3m/mol and 0.6m/mol on cd 28! I have also started getting a faint line on opk's (which is supposed to be a negative if its not as dark or darker than control line) but up til last 6 months I have never got any lines so must indicate some lh surge but not enough! So all in all I feel like I ov,ewcm like I ov, possible juicy follies ready to ov and some lh but they never drop    unless of course those juicy follies were in fact cysts which are causing me all this pain for the last 4 months    wont be happy if they are still there if cons gives us another u/s lol. ok I will stop rabbiting rubbish!

Jenna -        so    its your BFP and thanks again for info   

Helimajaro    hope you are ok

Heluerto - Hi Hun whats happening with you? your post about follies actually being cysts is interesting, were they suspiocious at the time that they were cysts not follies?

Barb- So sorry you are feeling low and confused by your body. I know my body gives me so many mixed signals that I try to take little notice! As long as you try to dtd regularly you are giving yourself a chance xx   

Floofy - Hi hun how are things with you?

AFM Got cd 21 results today eventually which were a wopping 0.6m/mol   . So off clomid now until see cons 15th March and dp S/A 10th March! A chance to lose some weight as put on 11lb on clomid so on a mission now to get it back off for cons app. My BMI is 27 so not drastic but perhaps its the difference my body needs to ovulate! Still in alot of pain aznd think af is here (been spotting since cd19 but slightly more today!) I have been cancelling cd28 progesterone test if af arrived by then as surely wouldnt ov late but still have af cd 28 but this cycle going to get it done regardless as a few times it has stopped cd28/29 then not had bleeding again until up to a week later but to honest think all the breakthrough bleeds are because of low progesterone or something else going on in there!

oh well break from the side effects and time to see how I really feel naturally!
dilly


----------



## birty

hi nutpot

i asked for CD28 as my CD 21 was only 1.0. normally i dont have any cm or any other signs of ovluation and my periods are very irregular sometimes lasting 9 months before each cycle and my GP reckons those periods are non ovulatory ones. so i never know whats happening. im having bloods done every 7 days til af or high level of prog so we can track my progesterone as GP cant/wont scan, but have been so busy today that i completely for got to ring gp for results and book another test so hopefully they can fit me in next week as they get booked up so early.

Jenna - i have my fingers and toes crossed for you.

is it me or what - everywhere i went today (and it was a lot of places) there were heavily pregnant women!!!!!!!!!!! went kitchen shopping today and then came home and cooked a missessippi mud pie and hubby cooked some choc chip cookies, now relaxing with some cider and the rugby.

hope everyone is well, sorry for not personally catching up will do soon    to all


----------



## Dilee-99

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yum yum!


----------



## jenna201

thanks dilly99 and birty for your positive thoughts and prayers it means alot. I am sorry dilly that ur progesterone wasnt good, do u take vitamins? thats the only thing i did differently this month and my level went from 1.3 in december to 141.9, worth a try hun and no worries about the info, it was money well spent in my eyes and put my mind at rest xx


----------



## floofymad

Hey all,

Dilly - Hi, I'm ok thanks. Just endo pains on and off, and been putting on some weight on clomid too. 
Barb - Hope you're ok

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi think they got too big because they didn't drop now have to was to see a fertility dr so that next month I can have the HGC shot or what ever it's called and have eostrogrn to help lining.

How did I ever get pregnant on my own!!!


Not stopped crying xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Barb - your hormones are probably running so wild, its no wonder you feel upset. Try to keep positive and at least this cycle has identified that maybe you need a trigger shot so thats something to look forward to moving onto next cycle   

Floofy - boo to pain! I dont have endo that I know of but I do have pain. Keep thinking maybe its my back but pretty sure its all gynae or hormone related! I am joining slimming world next week but have already started as have the books from a previous attempt which was short lived but feel much more motivated now. There is a great pcos weight loss thread which I read and must start posting again. I dont think its worth the effort trying too hard whilst still on clomid though   

right off to finish the pasta salad for lunch tom    and upt o bed
night
dilly


----------



## angel star

Lost my first post so will try and remember what I wrote 

Goodmorning everyone. Couldn't get back to sleep again but then I was in bed by 8pm last night as sooo tired. I hate that pre-menstrual and pregnancy symptoms can be so similar. Whose idea was that . 

Dilly, still no sign of the  , so still  .By tomorrow morning we will know.


Barb, another   to you. Pleased they seem to have some kind of plan for you. I know what you mean about wondering how you ever got pregnant. I'm not sure how I ever managed too twice after needing ICSI for DS. It will happen we just need     (easier said than done ).


Birty, no it's not just you that there are pregnant women everywhere. But if I remember I try and tell myself that I do not know that they did not have problems ttc and could have been waiting an age too (apart from the obvious teenagers   ). It does help sometime but not all the time 


Hi floofy, jenna201, jen,mo,nutpot, helimanjaro and heluerto and anyone I may have forgot  (not intentionally of course). Have a good weekend dodging the weather!!


----------



## Nutpot

Dilly, that must be SOOOOOOOO frustrating for you to be so close to ov and yet so far    really hope you get a full blown whack of LH to push those eggs out very soon!!!!!   

Birty, sorry I mis-understood your post, really hope the eggwhite means you're ovulating now     


I still REALLY think that the book Taking Charge of your Fertility (Toni Weschler) would help lots of you who are unsure when (or if) you have ovulated. It explains all about anovulatory cycles and you can tell if you've ovulated or not even before you get the progesterone results. The method showed I had 3 anovulatory cycles last year (which was confirmed by blood tests), it showed me that I was going to miscarry and sure enough I did, and I even knew I was pregnant before I even did a test.
I realise the book won't work for everyone, but it certainly made me understand my body in depth, and even if you decide not to use this method it is a very interseting book and I certainly learnt things I didn't know about.
No harm in giving it a go...........


Take care,

Nutpot xxx


----------



## jenna201

Morning ladies, well i caved in again this morning and tested with a tesco cheepy and got a very very very faint nearly none existant line, could it still be a positive or will it be an evaperation line? never had any kind of line in the test box before, just wanna stay calm and not get ahead of myself just in case xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Morning girls

Thought I'd feel better today but I don't, DH let me go to bed alone last night so cried myself to sleep.

He us also talking about money and how much we spend on seeing Dr and having scans that each cycle cost £400.

Not sure if he is saying that we shouldn't see the dr or have scans but then how do I know what's going on in my body. Wednesday everything looked perfect and yesterday was a disaster.

Have any of you had IVF in London how much does it cost?

Xxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Jenna210 - hopefully those are lines that get darker for you!  

Nutpot - I think I've got that book somewhere and read it, but I think I'll dig it out again..... thanks

Angel star - yep it totally sucks how similar the symptoms are. I'm currently in Week 3 of cycle and having AF cramps and pains.  

Barb - can't advise you on what your DH meant, but if the scans are important to you, then you need to get them hun. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Dilee-99

Nutpot, I agree the book is fab.It was my bible with ds but have not been bbt charting yet this time round as often dont get the needed sleep! lost the book now though, think Imust have let someone borrow it   . will have to get another one though x

Barb - lots of   Have another talk with dh and see how he really feels. You need eachother now so try to push him out. Perhaps you need to put some finantual costs in order so you both know what you are willing to spend right now x

Angel Star - symptoms are horrid, I like it that I know my cd21 bloods quite quickly so when they are so low I am not disapointed on test date as I always still test.

Jenna - A line is a lineand false positives are rare! when I tested two days early with ds it was soooooo faint! Really think you have your BFP   , Everything crossed for you today including my legs (pain and too late for me this cycle)   

so for me its cd 26 and the spottting since cd19 has stoppped today but the pain is still very crampy af like x

We are off to the local open farm so praying the rain stays away,
love to all
dilly


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone, Sorry to pester everyone again!  

Anyone on here classed as 'unexplained' ? If so, what did the hospital give you as treatment options? I'm soon starting last cycle of clomid, then FS said I'd get a HSG/laparoscopy. Not sure what next step would be after that. He said he's pretty sure we'll be unexplained and want to have some idea of what we can do next.......
I've heard an ugly rumour that you've got to have been trying for 3 years before IVF is considered. Is that true?.... 


Thanks guys


----------



## leanneNpaul

Hi all, hope you dont mind my stopping by and asking but, just wanted to ask if any ones is on or has tried Tamoxifen here ? 
ive out done all clomid that nhs can give me + a few ex rounds and they are p ing about with treatments ect since then as they cant give me iui ivf ect but not happy for me to go else where just yet as waiting for some chromo bloods to come bk we did 5th Jan.

They stuck me on this for one try, although i can find info about the drug i cant seem to find anyone who is on it or has done it ?

just wondering if it worked for them in as far as getting a egg or two ect ?
would also love to know how it made them feel compared to clomid ?

thanks for any info/help ect in this matter xXx

hope you all get your BFP really soon


----------



## Alfie1234

Ok so now even more confused!!

Just weed on an ovulation stick had two lines!! Which means what exactly?

Am I ovulating now or in the next two days?

Is this possible after what the dr said? Had really strong twinges this morning but thought nothing of it.

Why is my body and the big man upstairs doing this to me? Also got some egg White cm.

Help reassure me not to get hopes up!! Dr said won't happen!!


----------



## jenna201

Hi Barb 2 lines looks like you got your positive  means u will be ovulating in the next 12-36 hours so get baby making darlin and the EW cervical mucus is just another sign to back up the test. get off this and get in the bedroom   dont think about what doctor said, just go with the sticks and your body.  good luck hun xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi Jen

The ovulation kit said clomid could affect the results.

Could the pain just be the swallon ovary?

Is a 30mm folicile to big to ovulate and if not would this result in another miscarriage?

Will def give it a go though xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

get up them stairs babs and go go go,what uve y=u got to lose xx woop woop xx


----------



## angel star

Morning girls,

Fingers crossed for you Barb - you sound more positive. Doctor's are not always right.

Well, I did my test this morning and says I'm pregnant (got a digital one as can never read those darn lines and confess I did a couple earlier in the week and both extremely faint lines and possibly negative). I know I should be really happy as that is what we are all here for but to be honest I am petrified and am just full of anxiety now for different reasons  . I am still on knicker watch and every time I go to the loo terrified there will be blood - still feel af is on the way. Also, still not convinced that this could not be due to the fact I may have some hcg in my system still and it is a false positive. I am also starting to think that I may be suffering from late implantation which increases the risk of miscarriage and there's nothing that can be done for that. I can't help think that I will be writing on another thread soon .

Anyway, have the cyclogest ready so that's 2 pessaries tonight for me - yuk ! Then off to the hospital for progesterone bloods tomorrow as will have these done every 2 weeks if I really am and I don't miscarry. I also will have hcg injections twice a week for 8 weeks to support the pregnancy so need to get these tomorrow. I will try and be positive but after 2 miscarriages at 7 weeks in 2009 and possibly 3 very early miscarriages last year I'm not getting excited yet.     stay.

I hope it was alright to post the news here and it has not upset anyone too much. I won't mention it again on this thread.   to everyone.


----------



## jenna201

Hi Barb i hope you had bms just incase, i dont know what ovulation sticks you use but mine dont get effected by clomid,i never had a positive till this cycle so miracles can happen hun, if your really concerned that it is something else, call your doctor or take a trip down to the hospital but i am prayin you are ovulating as we speak and like dilly said, you have nothing to lose hun    xx


----------



## jenni01

Angel....Don't think that you shouldn't say what you're feeling hun! 
We all know how anxious a time this is for you and your DH....
And we all wish you the best of luck hun OK!! 

Put your feet up and let him look after you today!!....Tell him to do the dinner and everything!! 

Jenna....I hope that it's darker line's today hun!! 

AFM: Plodding on as usual!! 
Hope all the other ladie's are OK this morning!!
Jen.xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi Jenna

Got my fingers tightly crossed for you!!!

Had Bms last night, was worth a shot but don't expect anything.

Am on CD 17, so whereas on Friday dr said it wasnt  going to happen now got a 2ww but think it will be easier this month coz except a bfn

Xxx


----------



## floofymad

Angel, really happy for you, and hope it is a sticky bean. We are all praying for you


----------



## Alfie1234

I use first response ovulation kits the line is light now. Is that right? Does that mean im no longer ovulating? Or is that what's meant to happen?

Xxx


----------



## mo:-D

congratulations angel!! I hope it is a sticky one!!!     
xxx


----------



## Alfie1234

Ok driving you all mad! Lines are all as strong as eachother xxx


----------



## jenna201

I always used clear blue digital hun to save analysing the lines, u could have caught your peak going up and now today going down so is possible to get 2 positives in 2 days, just keep having bms just in case and see what the test shows late tonight or tomorrow. wishing you lots of luck hun.

AFM the lines havent got darker today so going to ask gp for a blood test to let know either way and hopefully it sticks. AF is due tomorrow so i guess i will find out for sure then 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Dilee-99

Barb - Its yourself you are driving mad honey    cd17 is not that late to ovulate and is probably normal for your cycle. Are you having cd 21 bloods? If so I would either change then to have them cd24 as this will be roughly 7days post ovulation so will be a more accurate reading, however if your doc is good try to get both cd21 and 24 and 28! The opk picks up LH hormone which is what you secrete to make the follies pop and you should ov 12 to 36 hours following surge so this could be 12 to 36 hours following yest surge or today (you often get a positive opk for 2 to 3 days. I would dtd daily if possible (we couldnt ever) or every other day for next 5-7 days to be sure you have it covered.      vibes you are gonna ov, as long as the lines are same intensity or the line is darker than the control line its a positive! 

Angel - Sweetie please dont feel you cant post here about your bfp, we are all aiming for the same thing and should not be unhappy for anyone here when it happpens! Get as much rest as you can and sounds like you got all the plans and medical support in place to try to make this a sticky one. thoughts are with you and dh   

Jenna- has the line got darker/same? again we are here and I definitly want to know whats happening   


I use cheapy opk's off ebay which seem to work ok for me but I dont ovulate so they are always negative or very faint lines which are still negative and confirmed by my bloods which are always less than 1m/mol. Slight spotting again today but dtd last night so dont know if its bringing af on or just makes me bleed! Slimming world diet went a bit wrong yest but not too badly so back on track today! must do myself a bmi ticker!
dilly


----------



## Dilee-99

jenna - keep the faith, its only 24 hours later and i'm sure with ds my lines were faint for quite a while. I did 14 tests over about a week or so then still did them even later in my preg at like 8,9,10 weeks just to be sure he was still there


----------



## jenni01

Barb...Hun get off the computer and go get busy!!!   

Jenna..  

Jen..x


----------



## jenna201

thanks dilly just been waiting sooo long for this and it still dont end lol. i think blood test will put my mind at rest and confirm or deny it for me. thanks ladies for all ur support it means the world to me xx


----------



## mo:-D

it is sticky for you jenna!!!

so fab to have 2 bfps!!!


----------



## Alfie1234

Dilly my dr isn't doing any bloods coz I was having tracking.

What's does dtd mean? Xx


----------



## Dilee-99

do the deed lol x


----------



## floofymad

Bleurgh! Having horrible burning AF cramps today. AF not due until Thursday. It's so depressing knowing she's already on her way. 
This is the worst time, cause I daren't take codeine for the pain, just in case we've got lucky, but really I know that I should just take it cause it's period pains starting early.  
Sorry to winge, just feeling sick.


----------



## jenna201

Thank you mo means a lot hun. Barb cant you go to your gp and pick up the blood test forms? thats what i have done in the past if had problems with clinic, i am sure if u explain the situation your gp should be able to help?xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi Jenna

What would I ask the gp to do? And what would the results show.

My gp doesn't know anything that has been going on xxx


----------



## jenna201

i asked for day 21 and day 25 blood test forms, u go do them and i always got my results on the next day, so your gp knows nothing about your fertility tx? he didnt initially refer you for tests and tx? xx


----------



## Alfie1234

What's tx?

No my gp knows I had a miscarriage but I've dome all the rest privately.

So the tests would tell if I ovulated or not x


----------



## jenna201

sorry hun tx= treatment.

Yes if you got your positive yesterday then you need to do the blood test 7 days after or as close as you can, i ovulated on a sunday so had to go have my blood test on the monday which was 8 days later, the test is a test to check your progesterone levels. they will tell you if u did indeed ovulate. My GP gives me mine if i cant get hold of my consultant so i dont see why yours wont hun. its the proof you need to see if u actually did ovulate or not xx


----------



## leanneNpaul

Jen and Angel many congrats   , ive got all crossed for you both and hope with all i have that its VERY sticky   

Well today my boobs have gone from tender yest to either nothing at all or killing me, to dizzy/light head i said about that had gone ? well its non bloody stop today, and i cant think straight, keep doing stupid things like trying to put milk lid on kettle lmao 
also had some cramping this morn too. hate my body being like this not sure if its coz due af next week or if its the other thing we are all wanting


----------



## angel star

Hi everyone and thanks for your positive thoughts and congratulations yesterday but I still am not very hopeful. I have done another test this morning (a cheap asda one), and I can hardly see a line and think I'm trying to convince myself there is one  .  I'm not doing the expensive digital one again so I feel a trip to the doctors with a pee pot this morning so I can get it confirmed before I go and waste time sitting in the hospital for bloods. However, no sign of af so there is still hope. Usually I will start spotting or bleeding today as with the the last three possible miscarriages I have had so should probably know if the odds are better. I just hate all the running around I have to do and the stress of it and the strange looks from the drs when you try and explain yourself. Enough of me!

leanneNpaul - I know what you mean about the symptoms - it sucks not knowing what is what. Fingers crossed for you and .

Jenna - I'm sure if you've got faint lines it is a positive. Mine are hardly there and I really have to look hard, so hoping this is your time.

Barb - how are you today? As Jenna said, sure your GP would do progesterone levels. My Gp does then I have to phone my clinic with the results (it also saves on the cost a little)

Floofy - sorry you are suffering with cramps and feeling sick  

Dilly and jen - thanks for your kind words.

xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi girls

Feeling a bit better today.

As always confused though, have used my ovulation stick and for the third day in a row the lines are strong, is this possible. Have been having twinges as well and never had these before.

Is it possible to ovulate but not release an egg?

Could the twinges be coz the follicile is so large that the ovary is swallon?

In my heart i know hat nothing is happening but don't know why the bosy has to play mean tricks on us xxx


----------



## jenna201

Hi Barb hun, i dont know about 3 days in a row, mine only lasted 1 day but i am praying it is ovulation for you, miracles can happen hun, keep positive cos u never know

And thank you anglestar and leannenpaul, i got a digital one today and it said pregnant 1-2 so i am much better today, saw gp this morning and got to do a test for him then can be refered on. I wont mention about the pregnancy again on this thread as dont want to upset any ladies, just wanted to say thank you for all your support and kind words, means the world to me 

hope everyone is doing well and lots of babydust to everyone and hopes it rubs off on you all xxx


----------



## Heluerto

Dont forget Barb, with Clomid, there is also the chance of multiple eggs being released, meaning ovulation can take place on multiple days!


----------



## leanneNpaul

''I wont mention about the pregnancy again on this thread as dont want to upset any ladies''

Jen we are all after the same thing, im sure most dont mind posts about it, its still new hun and it give us hope and if you post about how your feeling and chat about whats going on ect then we will have a idea on what to expect, WE ARE ALL ROUTING FOR BEAN TO STICK


----------



## Heluerto

Very strange - just noticed our 'tickers' L&P both say 8DPO, but mine says 5 days till testing, yours says 6 - just thought that was odd, as I thought whatever the cycle the DPO to test was the same?


----------



## leanneNpaul

might be coz the Luteal stage hun, wasnt sure on mine so took a guess lol.


----------



## angel star

Hi everyone,

Went to GP and they couldn't do the blood test but did send a urine off for me and phoned me about half hour ago to say it's negative  . Rushed to the loo and did my last digital test and it still saying 1-2 weeks but does take ages to come up - I don't understand my body or anything else anymore. I have a real bad feeling about this after trying to be more positive today - went to the chemist and ordered loads of drugs and what for probably nothing. I'm trying to hang onto a bit of hope but it's so hard. Feel sick thinking about it all - feel a sleepless night coming on.

Sorry for lack of personals and hope you are all ok. xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi all,

So strange that there have been two lines for last three days, doubt very much this could be right.

Going to gp tomorrow to get blood test form to take to hospital. Is there a certain day I should be going in order to see if I ovulated?

Been having baby making for a week! Might lay off for tonight.

Does every folicile contain one egg? I only had two follicles on left size, had none on right x


----------



## floofymad

Congrats Jenna on your digi! 
Fingers crossed angel that the doctor's test was just a higher miu than the digi and your beanie sticks hun


----------



## jenna201

Hi LeanneNpaul thank you hun, just been having mild cramps all day and bad heart burn, i am scared to go to the loo incase i see blood as AF is meant to be due now but i am staying positive.xx

Hi angelstar i am prayin that floofymad is right and that the clear blue is more sensitive than the doctors one, my other pg tests were really faint  but digi took about 3 minutes or so to show up positve so keep positive and maybe do another test in a couple of days for gp to let the levels rise xxx

Barb you need the test 7 days past ovulation or as close to it as possible, i ovulated on a sunday so had to do mine 8 days past ovulation so u shoud go to hospital a week today babe if u got your strongest positive yesterday to be accurate xx

Hope everyone else is ok and had a good weekend x


----------



## jenna201

Sorry just saw your message floofymad thank you hun xx


----------



## Dilee-99

just a quickie from me to say 
Angel -      try to stay          , only time will tell but there must be something in it if you getting a line        xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girls!!!
Angel...I agree with Dilly hun, I know it's hard but try too stay positive!!!  
It may take time and I know it's frustrating! but look at the girl's on here that have had babie's through treatment and those that are now preg!   

Jenna...I want you too talk about being pregnant hun, it give's me hope! 
I am sooooo pleased for you and your DH hun!!! 

AFM: I'm OK!! I'm also trying to stay positive!! I have up and down day's like all of you but I'm trying to stay focused!! 
Hope all you other girl's are OK! 
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Thank you, thank you, thank you all for your words of encouragement and positive thoughts 

Still no bleeding which is a good sign, but now I'm taking the pessaries it will only delay what I feel is the inevitable. I have been   on and off and rubbing my tummy asking beanie to stay. But I fear it only a matter of time before it all ends. 

I will contact my clinic this morning as haven't a clue what to do about anything anymore and if it is worth me starting the hCG later. I did another test this morning at 3am and no line so that's where my pessimism is coming from    .

I was quite upset last night - the worst I've been for a long time as I'm so confused. Nothing about this is straightforward. In some way I wish that the digital test had said not pregnant then I would have been able to start moving on but now just as confused as ever. What's going on? Nobody knows and I can't get these bloods done to find out. I think I will give it a couple more cycles (desperately wishing I won't have to that's my ) and then accept that I will have no sibling for DS. I cannot keep putting myself or DH through this every month. Infertility has already changed me.

I suppose I also need to ask the clinic about my clomid and if I start bleeding what do I do - miss a cycle or start it?

On a positive note I actulaly slept quite well until my DH woke me at 3am and asked me what this noise was. It took us 5 minutes and then he realised it was our next door neighbours door bell on auto pilot. She's away and it eventually faded but it's still going if you really listen hard  .  I was thinking it was new mobile phone or one of the wee one's toys  .

I love it Jen that you are staying positive - you give me a lot of strength. You're right to stay focussed and hopefully all of you here will have your BFP.


----------



## jenni01

Angel..   
I think we all become "obssesed" with treatment and feel like we are setting ourselve's up for a fall.
It's such an important thing to all of us that we sometime's forget about our partner's feeling's.
After my last failed IVF my DH finally broke down, to be honest he told me he couldn't imagine his life without children!!...Of course I wasn't to happy with what he said, does he think I'm doing this for fun! 
But sometime's I think for us a good old argument (which it was!) help's clear the air and put thing's in perspective, and now we have sorted out our "issue's" and we're OK, but what he said still niggle's me!
Everyone deal's with life differently, some people can handle situation's differently, but we all have our breaking point!...For me if I don't stay focused I know that I will break, so I have to keep trying cos I know I will be a good Mum and you will be a Mum again Angel, just look within yourself and think that you've got this far and you can do it and you won't give up! 
The good thing about this thread is the emotional support and the knowledge that we're not alone!

OK, I'm not used to being so deep! so I will stop now!! 

Jen.x


----------



## Jane2011

I'm on 2nd round of Clomid 100mg and it's so hard not to become obsessed with treatment especially when body so bloated and feeling so weepy. DH trying to be supportive but he doesn't really understand why I feel so rubbish. 

Had hycosy yesterday at Leigh and great news is the tubes are clear. Didn't ovulate last month but am hoping I will do as they saw 2 follicles, just hoping 1 of them releases in the next few days. 

Keeping fingers crossed for everyone, this could be our year xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Come on Girlies


We need to try and stay positive!

I know it's difficult.

I've cancelled my dr appointment what will be will be.

Just done another ovulation stick and while the lines isn't as srong they are both still there and very similar.

Just going relax dr said it wont happen this month so staying in that mind frame so won't be upset.


Hope we all have s good day! Chin-up xxxx


----------



## leanneNpaul

Hi all , hope your all ok ? how are you all feeling ?

i feel a bit run down today ( got a bit of a cold coming i think ) had about 2 hrs of very dull cramps and bloated feeling last night and light head again today. boobs not as bad thank god, not sure what to make of all of this yet so just taking each day as it comes.
  i ordered some pt's from ebay, the cassett ones that the doc's/hospital uses to see at end of week if i get a bfn  or bfp  , i fig its the only way i might get a pos and the docs get same result as me, i in the past have done the cheap ones n got bfp and the docs ones come up bfn grrrrr then i m/c a few weeks later n they try telling me it wasnt confirmed so no scan or bloods.

Also , just wondered if any of you got clomid that is yellow and say's Ovamid before from US chemist ?


----------



## jenni01

LeannNpaul....Sorry your feeling so pooh hun! 
The side effect's are a bummer!

With ref to your pill colour, mine are like a beige colour and on one side it's like graduating circles with the letter "M" in the middle! 

I really don't know if that's helped you!! 
Jen..x


----------



## Alfie1234

Spoke to the dr, told him I had two lines on ovulation kit for last four days, so now he said it is possible that I have ovulated.

So head all over the place but just going to get on with it!


Hope your well x


----------



## leanneNpaul

Awww Barb you really are being pulled all over hun.  I know its hard ( almost as much as all this trying stuff lol ) but try not to read into any thing too much atm and over think about it, take each day as it comes and see what happens, its got to be better then doing lots of tests and having the doc say one thing then another days later ?! its really unfair for you to worry and be so stressed hun , it cant be doing your hormones any good.


I'll be   and sending you   that u did ov and you get a BFP soon xXx


----------



## leanneNpaul

thanks Jenni, i dont mind it as long as its for a good reason


----------



## birty

hello everyone

my my alot has gone on. have just finished nights so trying to get back to normal waking life.

Barb - there is nothing easy about knowing if you ovulate and signs and reading pee sticks i never know if/when i ovulate despite trying to read signals and pee sticks. the best thing you can do is try not to read too much into things, relax, dont stress as thats never going to help matters and try and enjoy the  . really hope you did ovulate sounds like you did and   that you dtd at the right time.

angel - humongous hugs to you my heart goes out to you. try as hard as you can to be positive, i cant imagine how you are feeling now. have you spoken with clinic this morning? its horrible not getting a definitive answer your head must be doing somersaults.       

Jenna - many congrats to you fantastic news, it always give me hope to know that it is still possible, please keep us updated on any progress. wishing you a sticky bean xxxx

leannepaul - hi my pils sound like they are the same as jennies, pills can vary according to which pharmaceutical company make them 

Jennie - hope all is ok with you xx

Jane - welcome to the thread, bets of luck on the clomid journey xx

hi to the rest of you, sorry im so out of touch, really hope everyone is ok will try and be better at staying in touch.

AFM - my CD 28 bloods came back at double the previous week - 1.0 to 1.9 lol. am gonna have CD 36 bloods tomo as i thought i ovulated last week due to the cm so fingers crossed i did. everything ok otherwise, work is going really well at the mo so am feeling pretty fantastic.


----------



## angel star

Still no bleeding or even spotting but don't feel pregnant. However, am going to get some bloods taken tonight as my lovely doctor at the clinic has said she will stay late for me. So off in an hour with DH and DS and a 3 hour round trip, probably 4! No curry tonight will have to settle for a McDonalds. DS has never had one and I bet he loves it  Then I'll probably start bleeding tonight and what a wasted journey that will have been and dragging DH away from work early 

leanneNpaul, sorry you're not feeling so great. I think I'm going to get some tests off the internet as they are much cheaper. I've been looking on amazon.

Birty, you sound very happy. Thanks for the hugs. 

Barb. you sound like me - head all over the place. I don't know what my body does anymore. However, you do sound a bit better today which is lovely to hear.

Hi Jane2011 and welcome to the thread. DH do try to understand but they don't always get it do they  My worst side effect from the clomid is night sweats.

Jen - you're right. I must stay positive . Even if it isn't meant to be there are other months to come and DH and I decided we would give it until the end of the year. Just last night was awful being so confused and then I did get a bit cross with DH as he keeps saying the tests are negative, but what about my 2 positives. That's why I'm on a mission to find out what my stupid body is doing and which tests are rubbish. My doctor did suggest maybe the digital ones weren't accurate but I have got a not pregnant on them before so explain someone please?

Thank you all for your support -  you have kept me going the last few days.


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,

Angel Star - sorry you're still going through this and don't really know what's happening. F x for your bloods  

Hi to everyone else I'm seeing lots of   but don't really feel the same atm.  

Have been having horrible AF cramps and burning pains since last week, but they got worse at the weekend and have been almost unbearable yesterday and today woke up with it loads worse. It's like AF is going to arrive at any moment. My tummy is swollen and I've got constant burning and cramping,, along with back pain too. AF's not scheduled until Thurs. 
Seems clomid is making my endo pains way worse. I just don't know how to deal with any of it, cause normally, I should be taking painkillers and having hot baths, but these pains are always there in the last week before AF, so I never want to do anything to jeopardise a possible BFP. However, ironically, the bad pains are telling me every month, that we've failed again and am not preggers. 
Feels like I'm on a bad rollercoaster and can't get off. Don't know how I'm supposed to get pregnant with this much pain in my tummy. There's no way an embryo is going to want to implant itself down there.  

Sorry for the rant and moan. Just needed to talk to people who might understand.


----------



## leanneNpaul

Hi Berty hope you dont mind my asking but how was the norethisterone for you ? 

im a bit worried about needing to start on it for 7 days if i dont get bfp or af by end of mth  !


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Just wanted to say...

Angel - try and keep positive hun, the good thing is you must be registering 25miu of HCG to get the 1-2 weeks on the clear blue digital, it could be that you ovulated late or implanted late which is giving the lower than normal readings. I know its hard to think the worst after so many miscarriages, I honestly do. But I think you need to be positive that you've had no bleeding yet. 

If you can grab some Vit B6 and Vit D3 from Holland and Barrett as thats the protocol I was on last time and it seemed to work till I missed the dose. 

Are you starting prog support after your BFP? Are you meant to be doing it from about CD21 to sustain everything?


xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Ladie's!! 
Birty...Good to see you hun!! I'm glad you're feeling so well!! 
Floofy...You're going through the mill hun, I'm sorry!! after my ectopic I was diagnosed with Endo and had to have Prostap injection's and surgery!! But I remember how much it hurt's!  

Angel...How did thing's go yesterday? You're turning yourself inside out hun!! Did you get your Mac'D's? 
Mrs Mag...I hope you're OK, I haven't seen you on here for a bit! 
AFM: Well my Dr is calling me today as I'm very confused with how he's prescribed these drug's to me!..I have to take 7!! day's 5 to 11 which seem's wrong! Plus I'm on the 2nd round and he told me to start them even if I hadn't had a bleed! which I haven't!!...I know that I am usually upbeat girl's but today I feel like crying, I'm ashamed to admit that I am feeling soooo envious of evryone being pregnant or with a baby right now.....I do try to stay strong, my nickname is actually "The Bxxch!" and normally I'm proud of that!(weird I no!) But today is going to be a bad day for me, the nightmare's have started again and I just wish I could be a little girl again, I wish my Dad was still alive and that all this pain would go away!

Sorry for the meme....
Jen..x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Aww Jenni,

I can totally understand about wanting your Dad, I know when I feel low I just want a cuddle from my Dad to say everything will be ok. 

I think you should only generally take it 5 days, so that would be CD5 to CD9, but they may have a different treatment protocol for you. Also I think you def need to wait for AF arriving, otherwise how will you know what cycle day you're on. Might be me though. 

It's so hard seeing people around you fall pregnant and have babies, I have so many relatives at the moment who are expecting as well as my best friend, I can't help but feel a little jealous. Esp with relatives, I seem to be the only one who suffers with IF issues and miscarriage. I know my cousin had a miscarriage last time she was pg, but she's only had 1 where I've had so many. 

Hope you get some answers tomorrow, the good side is you've got some extra clomid. 

I know they say don't take more meds than you need too, but I've started loitering again as I was meant to start taking clomid last cycle but I was pg and had a miscarriage. I took vit B6 and vit D3 as they're both meant to be fertility enhancing drugs, the B6 helps with the luteal phase and the D3 is something that generally we're deficient in due to us not being outside all that much, it helps regulate the immune system. I've also been adding in green tea extract as thats meant to be good generally for a health immune system. I'm not all that keen on drinking lots of green tea as it tastes grim, so the top level tablet (despite being huge) gives you a days worth of green tea in one easy tablet. 

I've got a code for £5 off Holland and Barrett so give me a shout if any of you are thinking of taking any of the above. 

My last miscarriage I had we got further than before, I think it was the B6 that helped with production of progesterone that supported everything better, the one day I forgot to take it, the day after I started bleeding. Nightmare!

Hope everyone is ok. 

xx


----------



## angel star

Hi everyone,

I had the blood taken yesterday so should get the results late tomorrow and have it confirmed one way or another. My doctor is treating it as a pregnancy so to start taking prednisolone and hCG injections tomorrow as well as the lovely cyclogest pessaries. 

Floofy, sorry you are in so much pain, sounds truly awful     . I hope you have found something to ease the pain and feel better today.

Jen, no we didn't have McDonalds last night as DS was asleep when we drove past it so he's still innocent . We had chippy tea instead . I think he thought it a bit strange sitting in the car in a carpark eating chips from paper, anyway he enjoyed the chips . 
Sorry you're not feeling so great and you've got nothing to be ashamed about. Goodness you have been so upbeat and supportive the last few days for us, it's our turn to give you some support     . I hope that you survive the day.
I took one clomid for 7 days from day 3 on one cycle but was always under the impression that you needed to start bleeding before you could take it. Glad you will get some advice today.

MrsMaguire, great to hear from you . I will look into the vitamins but fear it may be too late for me. I also worry that I have late implantation which I have read can mean an increase in miscarriage risk and there is nothing anyone can do for this. Yes, I'm on progesterone support. I did not start taking the cyclogest from day 21 as my clinic protocol is when you get a +ve. However, did take 2500iu of hCG on day 18,20,22 and 24 to support the corpus luteum and encourage progesterone production. That's where my confusion has been with regards the pregnancy tests and whether there has been some residual drug in my body. But I am CD35 today and 20dpo from when I identified my peak day. I fear thought that it is the drugs delaying the bleeding but I will try to remain positive . Have you decided whether you will start the clomid?

Have a good day all. xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

I think the fact that you're not bleeding is a really good sign hun. Keep as positive as you can. Hopefully the beta will give you a better picture as to what is going on. 

I think the vitamins are a good idea as if you can support things naturally then thats always a good idea from what I've read. You've got the added support of the drugs as well, so really hope that in 8 months time you have a sweet bundle of joy in your arms. Of course with previous miscarriages you're going to feel really nervous, its only to be expected really, I know I was mad with peesticks, I think the best one I found was tesco's cheapie which is like £3 for 2. I can't see all that well, due to the window being small you will need to take it apart to see if there's a line as its not always really dark. Another test to try is first reponse as they sometimes pick up low amounts of HCG between 7 and 10 miu. Generally I would advise though to think positive and try not to worry about the peesticks for now. 

My DH is being a bit funny since the miscarriages, at the moment we've ceased all treatment which I'm finding really hard. It's so tempting just to take it anyway but on the same note it would be really bad so not even going there. At the moment I know about 6 people who are about 20 weeks (ish) pregnant, so things are going to be so different when babies arrive. I'm really close to my best friend, she's 22 weeks at the moment and she's at risk of prem birth, so trying to be really supportive and trying not to be too jealous about it all. 

xxx


----------



## jenni01

Thank's Angel!! and Thank's Mrs Mag!  
Well I finally got DH to put the bin out!! which would have been even better if the bin men were coming today! but my head's all over they're not coming till tomorrow!! 
So the neighbour's got a good look at my red pj's with the bleach stained knee's!! plus the kitten did a runner, so I looked "so" classy shouting "Chewy,Chewy!!" (DH named him!!) 
Then I went to the loo and it look's like I'm coming on!! is this normal? 
Maybe I should just go back to bed and then start the day again!!! 

Mrs Mag...You're a good woman hun and when the time come's you will be there for your friend! 
Angel...Sorry that you only ended up with chip's hun!!But there is something naughty about eating them out of the wrapper!! Hope your car doesn't stink!! 
Hello to all the other Ladie's!!
Jen.x


----------



## jenni01

OK!!
The Dr called me and he appologised for not being clear with info on the drug's!! 
So it's 6 tablet's I have to take! not 7!!...and he said when I get to day 28 then I count to 5day's and then start the pill's again!!
God the IVF was more straight forward!! Just injecting and scanning!! 
Anywho!!..I'm going to try and settle down now!!
Thank's again for the support girl's!! I'm feeling a little better now!! 
Hope you're all well!!
Jen.x


----------



## birty

Hi Leanne - norethisterone worked for me but i had to take it for 14 days as my progesterone was almost non existent. didnt get any side effects from it and within a couple of days of finishing AF arrived. dont be worried at all just make sure you're not pregnant before starting by doing a test.good luck with it.

hi Jenni - yeah things are going really well at work at the mo. think im just throwing myself into work so not thinking about ttc etc. 
big bugs to you     glad you have heard from the dr and he apologies for the confusion. nothing is ever simple when it comes to If. hope you have a good day. how about a nice soapy bath and candles and maybe a little bit of choc lol. you made me laugh when you gave me images of you in red PJ's shouting for chewy lol. what CD are you on?

angel star - fingers crossed for you for tomo really hope its good news for you both, let us know xxx

mrs mag - my best friend is pregnant too with her 2nd, we always said wouldnt it be great if we were pregnant together (no comment). like someone said to me on here when you see pregnant people in the shops/street you dont know if they have been through what we have. great for you to give your friend support, hope she carries to term thou xx

afm - had CD36 bloods taken today so hopefully they will show a marked increase in prog especially since i had that positive looking cm last week. am day off today so house work it is lol. yipee!!!!! (note the sarcasm)

hugs to all


----------



## angel star

Wow, I'm a junior member now 

Glad you know what you're doing now Jen   - wish I did  

I think I'm addicted to pregnancy tests now (if only my DH knew what I was doing ). Just did another cheapie one and thought I could see a very faint line but so thin and probably fooling myself - by now it should be darker . Anyway, have taken my first hCG injection so no point testing anymore and just wait to see what my bloods come back as tomorrow.

Despite trying my hardest to be positive I am well expecting my bloods to be bad news.


----------



## leanneNpaul

Afternoon all, how are you all feeling mid wk ?

Jenni... glad the doc got things sorted and you know know when to start ect hun  x

Birty..... ok brill, thanks hunni  , i was unsure if they would make me ill, some things i read got me worried. i thought he said 3 a day for up to 7 days and stop if af comes when taking them, but the pre dont say 3 a day for 7 just says to take for 7 days lol. prob me thought 3 a day was odd, i dont see how i could start bleed before i fin them though, v strange thing to say i guess all tabs are diff tho.

Angel.. super dupa gl babe. i know what you mean with the tests im the same lol, always buy more then hubby knows about so i can do a few with out him knowing.

MrsMags.. sorry you've had a rough time hunni, i hope that things get a bit better/easier for you very soon  

apart from still feeling a bit light headed   and tender chest wise ( mild and only now and then compared to the bad pain often the other day ) and blocked nose i have to say i feel '' normal'' not sure if its a good thing or not    grr really hating my body and mixed signs.

im dying for the postie 2 come to see if my ebay nhs cassette tests come   ( got 10 for £4 inc p&p ), i know i got 4 days to wait but dying to do 1 to see as defo not got af signs when i norm would if its coming !


----------



## birty

hi leanne - i took 3 a day for 14 days and yes stop them if you start AF. the first time i took them i took 2 tablets then started AF and then the second time i took them i had to take the whole course. best of luck


----------



## angel star

Mrs Maguire - been mulling over the vitamins all day and thought if I get to tomorrow might go and get some, what are the doses I need to take? Even if no good for this time (which I feel like I'm about to bleed just feel yukky) I will try it next month. Thanks x


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Girls

Have to add the following disclaimer   
This also includes all the holistic therapies/vitamins etc,
FF would always advise that the possible benefits for individuals are discuused with a qualified practioner, as some can be counter productive

More information on vitamins etc can be found of the following threads
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0


"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## angel star

Ooops  . Sorry Shellebell.

I will ask my doctor about them and what she advises. But thanks Mrs Maguire for pointing them out to me.


----------



## Shellebell

No probs hun   look into the threads/read up the info and then have a quick chat with your Dr. 
Thats what I did and he suggested certain ones were OK and others wouldn't


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

I was going to say the same as Shellebell, if you look at Angelbumps thread and the A-Z on immunology under 'S' and see what you get from there. If you read Dr Beers book as well he'll give some indication on how he thinks different things work. But I took all my stuff initially from Angelbumps thread, then more from Agates Immunology A-Z. 

I was looking into Vit B6 (pyroxidone) as they say that at high doses it can cause a few problems. According to the research I've done the highest safest dose is 50mg, this is totally my view and not that of fertility friends. 

Some ladies take other things for egg quality, wheatgrass (I've seen this in H&B) looks totally yummy!!!    Then there's bee propolis, royal jelly, etc. 

Do you want links to the threads? 

xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

Here's the threads:

*Agates Immunology A - Z (Look under 'S')*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.12

*A thread on some super thing they're all taking*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246738.0

*Angelbumps Fertility Protocol*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------



## birba

hi Ladies, can I join this conversation? 
I have been prescribed clomyd and due to start next month but from what I am reading the side effects are quite severe?  
Thanks for the support and big hugh to all xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi Birba,
The side effects vary from person to person. I have stage 3 endo like you and am just finishing my second cycle of clomid. I'm having horrible endo/clomid pains this month, especially this last week before AF.  It's mainly just my usual endo pains, but lots worse.  At the beginning of the cycle, I get hot flushes quite a lot. 
It might not be the same for you though. Don't want to scare you!  Good luck!


----------



## leanneNpaul

hi birba, i dont have endo only got pcos ( well 'only' is prob not the best way to put it, its crap lol ) any way ive had heaps of clomid and when i have taken it i get hot flushes now and then, the ov pains if it works for a day or two and cm is more dry, had a few head aches but from others i have spoken too i would have to say we are all diff on it.

Also there are heaps worse meds to take then clomid hun,  a few of my friends didnt have any probs with it at all and some get quite ill. if you start it and feel very ill then phone your doctor but im sure you will cope just fine though , we are all here if you need to chat about it or how you feel, welcome to clomid chat hun  good luck x.


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girlie's!! 
Birba...Hi hun and welcome to the thread!!! 

Angel...I can fully understand the buying of the hpt's!!...I hope you're feeling OK today hun!? 
Birty...How did the housework go? did you where your fluffy marigold's!! 

AFM: AF is here with a force! so back onto counting to day 5!! Other than that I'm OK! 

Big Hello to all the other ladie's!! 
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Welcome Birba to the thread. The worst side effect I have is the night sweats. I am fairly moody before AF but that is no worse than when not on the clomid so feel bad portioning blame on the drug 

Well, I've got blood when I wiped this morning so all over for me expect it to be heavy soon (sorry tmi). I feel remarkably ok at the moment, probably because I knew there was little chance of me actually being pregnant. I am just so confused about the digital tests and maybe will stop using them now. Also, there's probably a good chance that my body takes longer to rid hCG form the system than others. Hopefully the blood test later will reveal if I was actually pregnant or if it was a false positive. I just don't know what to think anymore. Back to the start again  , back on the DHEA and low dose naltrexone and I can stop the cyclogest, prednisolone and hCG for now. Also need to see what to do about clomid this month.  

Thanks for all your support but deep down knew it was not going to be a good outcome. As I say don't know if it's another early miscarriage or just a late af  . Oh why does this have to be so complicated? Never in my wildest dreams did I think I would be cursed with infertility .

Guess you'll all have to put up with me for a lot longer


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi Girls

Well like i am on just starting my journey, you girls have been through so much, i hope i have the strength you all have to stay strong and get through whatever is coming to me.

The latest is that the dr i have been referred to a Miss Lisa Webber can't see me until March 9th, which will be right after my third cycle of clomid. Which means i won't have the HCG injection or the lining tablets i need. ALso means i will have to do a fourth round of clomid and then i think i will try IVF.

While i was prepared not to ovulated this month, having done ovulation sticks for last five days and being positive, Dr now says i probably have ovulated.

However i have actually never been so relaxed, its all out of my hands and fully expecting nothing to happen this month and next until i have seen the next Dr.


Hope your all well xx


----------



## angel star

TMI alert  , but would like your feedback. As I don't know if this is a m/c or AF I am wearing sanitary pads and hate it - am on the loo every half hour near enough. Just been and there was a largish clot about 3 inches long and 5 mm wide but a bit grey as well as red and purple. Is this normal to have clots like this in AF? I can't say I analyse my bleeding usually but as I still don't know thought some of you may be able to help. I did have some like this in July when thought I was having another very early m/c but told this could be normal.

Hi Barb. I know you will have the strength to be strong and get through whatever is coming but    this might be your turn if the Dr says you've probably ovulated. Being relaxed about it is probably the best thing.

MrsMaguire - thanks for the links. Been on Angelbump's thread - goodness did not realise there was so much that I should be doing and was never told not to take the aspirin and folic acid together. Some days I do others I don't. More confused than ever though and don't know what to take. Can't possibly spend too much more on drugs, but may look into a few of them. Have contacted my clinic to ask Dr about the vitamins you suggested.

I think we need lots of      on this thread and    . We can all get through it


----------



## leanneNpaul

Angel hun im so very sorry but it sounds like a m/c to me , im only going by what happens to me and what comes out at that time but sounds a lot like its not a AF babe .

can you call the clinic or doctor see if they can do another test/tests or a scan to see whats going on and maybe get things on record ?

also have you got the clot ? if you do wrap in clin film or a clear food bag or any thing that wont leave bits on it ie like loo paper and put in the frezzer asap, take it with you to doctor or clinic ( sorry but wasnt sure which your using for treatments atm ) they can use it to get info from and might find out why it didnt stick, thats what i have to do from now on so even if you call them they will prob say the same to you !

again im very sorry hun, i hope you'll be ok ? we are here if you need to let of steam. xXx  



ok so postie came, did one of the nhs 25ml cassette tests and it was neg, feel crap really thought i might of got a faint line. i know its early yet and still got a few days to go but as for last week (and a bit) ive had lighthead/dizzy, tender or painful boobies and bloated ect then a bit run down yest i had hoped it might be a bfp even if very pale.

will try again on sat and see what that one does if af dont come byt tues might do another if no luck will pop to beckenham hospital and pick up the noreth and tamox.


----------



## jenni01

Angel...I agree with Leann hun and I'm so sorry  
My earliest m/c was at 5wks and the latest was 16wks!
I think that the further on you are the clot's tend to differ in size etc...
Get intouch with your Dr, don't take no for an answer, it's your body hun and you need to know what's going on! 
Talk to your DH as well, he will be worried about you hun! 

Please take care hun!  
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Thanks Jen and leanneNpaul for your messages.

Still don't really know what's happening and will never   other than I'm not pregnant. My lovely Dr has phoned and my hCG was crap 4.8 so I don't know what's happening - maybe it's all in my mind and I'm going crazy . Neither does my Dr know. I'm just thankful she's so lovely and all she could say was 'I'm so sorry this has happened again'  and all my DH can say is well maybe you never were   - a bit of support might be nice. I really feel like a freak today   .

My Dr's treating it as something going wrong very early on and wants me to stay off treatment for a month to give myself a break as she says emotionally I'm running myself down. So no clomid or progesterone support for me (not complaining but will stay on my low dose naltrexone and DHEA). I'm not going to actively ttc but not going to avoid either  . In the meantime Dr is going to email my case to another Napro Dr in Ireland to see if they can advise on where I go from here. This is the furthest I had got to in 14 months (5 weeks it's ridiculous isn't it?) and my bloods had been good and I had a good size follicle. I did ask about the clot but didn't really get a proper answer but suppose it's difficult when you're trying to describe something - Dr just said it was probably because my womb lining was thicker and there's more to come away. I kept asking about the hCG and she said that it needed to be 5.8 to be classed as pregnant and maybe it was the day before, but DH is probably right. I'm trying to stay positive but right this very moment I've had enough and all the positivity I had this morning has disappeared. And the worst of it is that I now dread getting pregnant. Somehow the disappointment every month is easier to cope with than getting a BFP then stressing over how far I will get. 

You must all think I'm a nutter too  . I know that a lot of you have been through far worse than me and big     to you. Must stay


----------



## leanneNpaul

Angel its NOT all in your head hun, from what you said it looked like it was some thing, ive had those at 5+2/5+4 days ect when ive m/c ( some times though they are a little bit longer ) and ive been told when ive taken them to my doc or ended up in a&e that its a loss. 

please dont give up hope, my mothers cuz was trying for 11 yrs and gave up then 7 mths later she was preg with a little girl and got preg again when her baby was just 2 mths old nat too ( also a girl ). she had 1 still born and 9 m/c from 5 weeks to 14 weeks, 5 lots of iui and 4 of ivf in the 11 yrs she tried  both ended up being nat babies


----------



## floofymad

Hi,

Angel - so sorry this has happened to you again. It sounds like your HCG would have been higher before the test was done, and it must have been higher to get a positive on a digital.   to you hun and we're all here to listen and support you. 

LeanneNpaul - sorry about the neg, but you've a while to go and the symptoms sound promising!

Jen - sorry AF turned up  

AFM - I'm still in pain and waiting for AF today. She's defo coming, but won't just hurry up! I've been on a boring course today and wished I was at work, even though I spent most of Wed trying not to cry 
Can't wait for a lie in....


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi,

Just a quickie for Angel.

I had early miscarriages and it sounds like what I usually pass, I don't want to post too much TMI but it looks sort of like something in the middle then the stuff towards the edges is a bit clotty like. It's really hard to describe, was trying to find the words, but I really can't. 

I'm really really sorry for your loss, early or late its still pretty hard to deal with hun. I really hope you're as ok as can be.     

I would say from this, I know its early days, but I'm sure you need to be getting the prog support earlier, even if its from day 21 as from the books I've read I think you need the prog levels to be good in the 2WW to sustain everything there after. 

Take lots of rest and time to yourself, if you need to talk then I'm always here for you as well as everyone else. 

xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

reading and just ab
out keeping mup but not able to post much at the moment.
love and hugs to all those needing it, lovely to see the support being given to each other here   
dilly


----------



## jenni01

Morning!!! 
Floofy..Sorry your feeling pant's hun!! Maybe a good cry will do you good and of course a lie in!! 
Angel...You're def not a nutter hun!!If that's the case I should be locked up!! 
At any stage of treatment it's hard hun, with all the drug's mixed with hope's and fear's it's only natural to not feel incontrol 
Maybe a month off will do you good! and look at Jenna, she took a month off and now she's preg!
With ref to DH's insensitivity hun, he won't change unless you make him! 
Try using this month to try and relax and focus on you and him, go out for a meal and a few bottle's of plonk!! 
Hello to all you other ladie's!! 
AFM: Plodding on like alway's!!
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Morning Girlies,

Thanks for all the hugs and support - means so much to me not doing this whole ttc mullarky on my own . I know DH is involved   but sometimes he finds it hard to understand  . Wish I could have a few drinks but can't on my LDN.

Feel ok today. Slept well. Hardly any bleeding since 4pm yesterday which is weird, but all of this is not normal is it so anything goes   Sure it will start again soon.

Managed to whiz round the supermarket without having to chase DS as he's at playgroup so that was good. Have started to stock up on a lot of vitamins now - I hate the chewy vitamin C and must get capsules next time. Who knows, may or may not work , but I feel I'm being proactive. 

Honestly would not be feeling as positive as I do without all of you. I don't feel alone now and it's thanks to all of you. xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Angel - we're all here for you. Glad you got some sleep. Take care of yourself. 

Second cycle on Clomid ended today with AF's arrival. Bleeding quite weirdly actually. Think it's getting quite 'clotty' on clomid. Is that normal? I've never had clots before. 
Feeling really down. This week has been horrible. I've been in loads of pain and been so down over ttc etc. DH doesn't really understand and now DH and I are barely speaking. He's gone upstairs for a nap, and I'm now sitting here wondering how much longer we're going to last. We're both really miserable.  All we wanted was a baby, but that seems to be driving us apart.


----------



## angel star

Oh Floofy        Sounds like you're having a rotten time with all the pain you've been in and the stress of ttc. It is really hard and I don't think there is anything I can say to make it better for you. Be kind to yourself and DH. I think men don't really understand how truly awful it is for us and it must be difficult for them too but sometimes they just don't talk and when they do they have a tendency to say the wrong thing  . 

As for the bleeding, maybe it is something to do with the clomid. I definitely have noticed more clots in recent af so could be something in that - my Dr suggested that it could be to with thickening of the lining. I would ask the Dr who prescribed it. Take care of yourself  

Hope everyone else is doing alright? Been quiet today on here. xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Ladie's!! 
Angel...I hope you're feeling better today hun! 
Floofy...I'm so sorry that you're having a bad time, but the one thing this process definately does is test a relationship!!...If it's not one pressure then it's another!!
Then add on having to do BMS!! it's mad! 
I can't give you advice on how to approach your DH as every relationship is different but personally I would talk openly with him about what you're feeling.
Yes I know that with some men it's like banging your head on a wall but sometimes they can suprise us! 
Don't feel like you're alone hun, I've said it before I know but we're here for you!  
I hope thing's worked out overnight for you! 
Jen.x


----------



## jenni01

OK you all amy think I'm bonker's but I think that we need a pick me up!!
So here's something silly for you all, I hope it make's you smile!
             
  
Jen..x(lost the plot!!)


----------



## angel star

Jen - you do make me laugh  . Definitely a pick me up.

I feel quite ok at the moment except still no bleeding at all since Thursday evening - very weird for me as usually have 5-6 days of bleeding, Did email my Dr yesterday and she said see how I get on over the weekend. Everything is always a waiting game isn't it? I was wondering if my body is messed up with the hCG injection I had on Wednesday and started but then stopped? Do any of you have any idea because I don't and feel like an  .

Not doing too much this weekend except a trip to Holland and Barrett later 

Floofy, I hope that you managed to sleep and your mind was not doing overtime. Take care of yourself and as Jen said we're all here for you.


----------



## jenni01

Morning Angel! 
Hun the one thing I've learned through all of the treatment's I've had is that you can't predict what your bodie's going to do! 
I only had HCG before egg collection so I'm not sure I'm the right person to answer you hun! 

Well your off to H & B to buy some goodie's!! Make sure you pass plenty of shoe shop's! 
Cos I hope you know that it's a proven fact hun that when you're feeling down, shoe's pick you up!!  
My DH is working at 1pm today so he's having a good sleep!!...I don't mind it mean's a little peace and quiet!
Have fun later hun! 
Jen.x


----------



## floofymad

Morning all,

Thank you so much for your lovely messages.  
Not sure where we're at really, but DH is out at the moment and we'll see when he gets back. 
I just find it so hard that he doesn't understand. He's so 'robotic' when it comes to things like this and says it's wrong to deal with things emotionally. 
Talk to you all later


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi girls,

Sounds like everyone is having a really hard time at the moment :-(

Just wondered how long you found your cycles were on clomid last month which was my first month was 34 days.

Also I've noticed I get so bloated my stomach Is huge a rock hard! Won't go down, does anyone else find this.

Hope you all sleep well and hope you feel better in the morning xxx


----------



## angel star

Hi Barb, great to hear from you. Now that you say I have had longer cycles on the clomid, but I have out mine down to the progesterone support I have in the luteal phase. Can't say I have noticed being bloated but usually (except this cycle) my heavy bleeding only lasts for 1- 2 days before tailing off instead of lasting 3-4 days. That's the only changes I've seen. When do you think you ovulated? Because it could be it was longer as your follicle was developing but your luteal phase was the  same length . I'm no expert though and I've read that your luteal phase is always the same length bit over the past year mine has been from 12-17 not counting the exceptional 20 this month, so I don't get it.

Floofy - hope you're ok today  . Do you think counselling would help? I know that is everyone's solution but I also know that it is not for everyone so I hope you are not offended I ask? I also am well aware that trying to get most men to go to appointments is a nightmare, but even if for you? I can hear how desperate you are in your posts and my heart goes out to you.I felt like you at the beginning of our journey, not knowing what to do for the best. I think the worst thing for me is I'm not in control.

Jen, hope you're ok. No shoe shopping for me as I hate buying shoes   - so difficult to find anything that's comfortable as very flat feet  . Also thought after my expedition to get vits, bloods and pregnancy tests this week as well as my drugs thought I would be pushing it .

AFM, well still no bleeding so DH and I ceased the moment yesterday . Still haven't a clue what my body is doing it is so weird. I am dreading starting to bleed at any time or next month AF which could have 2 linings to rid - do you think that is possible?

Managed to get nearly every I wanted at H&B except DS was messing around and was chucking bottles in I did not want and ended up coming home with Beta Carotene instead of Vitamin D3 - swear I'd put back the right one but they were both yellow bottles, so now have to go and change that next week . 

Hi to everyone else and hope you're doing alright xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,

Angel - thanks for your lovely message and no, I'm not offended at all! We had a long chat yesterday and will see how things go. The tricky thing is he isn't emotional like me, so looks at getting pregnant, like a process which isn't necessarily going to have a happy ending. He said he's always going to be completely relaxed cause he knows it'll happen one day.. I just struggle cause I've always been a worrier and stress head. If someone could promise me that it would happen at a specific time, even if that was 1/2 years away, at least I could know for certain that it would. Atm, I have no idea! 

Barb - I always get bloated, and defo have been on clomid. It lengthened my cycle but only one day more. My bleeding was less too I think. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## birba

Hi Ladies! Thanks for your warm welcome to the crazy clomyd chat!! 
Only a couple of weeks to go till my next cycle and start taking clomyd, I'll keep you posted, hopefully it won't be too severe, only have to take it from day 2-6.

Just jumping around on the DH topic, I had the same problem... It's not like in the movies when you see this amazing understanding people that always say the right thing at the right time. Mine has the same attitude towards it, sort of robotic... I guess men are different than us even only from an hormonal point of view and from a psychological point of view they feel they are equally "at fault" for not being able to provide ... hence they shut down
At least this is what I think it is...!

Hope you are all well and ready for a new week ahead! xxx


----------



## leanneNpaul

Hi ev1

just a quick up date, i did a test and bfn, must say i have had no more signs for last 2 days, just got to see if i get a af at some point b4 end of the mth now before i start tamoxifen or noreth.

also jumping on the DH thing, mine was the same , i had mood swings or crying days on the clomid and i had to keep pointing out that im hormonal and im right and if he couldn't take the stress and be nice at that point we had no hope if it worked and stress of a baby and money, that soon got him sorted  took until my 4th go of clomid to get the guts to chat about it all though and say it lol.


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Girl's!! 
Oh and happy Valentine's Day!! 

Leann...sorry about the result hun 
Birba..Not long till your cycle!! 

I hope all of the other girl's are OK today and as well as can be!  

AFM: Started pill's again today, as well as additional vit's!! So finger's crossed!! 
I have a wonderfully romantic day ahead of me of washing, ironing and cleaning!! 
Take care everyone!! 
Jen.x


----------



## Amy N

Good morning ladies- hope you dont mind me joing you again. have posted on here before but have kind of lost the plot for a while!!
Had my first cycly of clomid since the  OD last month, and produced my first ever follie(well that i know of), havent had AF for 8 years, despite metformin clomid and OD. 16 weeks after OD  I 
had first AF, and then restsrted clomid. Unfortunatley for me it was BFN on saturday, and AF arrived within an hour of testing!! so back on the clomid jopurney again. IM CD3 today and taking clomid 100mg cd2-6.
Have phoned my clinic this morning and will be having scans on CD10 and CD13 again..... its all go isnt it!!

Sorry for no personals, this thread is quite busy and will take me a while to catch up!!!

Amy xx


----------



## leanneNpaul

Morning everyone, 

Amy , welcome back hun, gl this go   

Thanks Jenni, 

floofy, how are you hunni ? hope your ok and things are a bit better now ? xXx  

Angel, still bh ? lol hope all is well with you and ready to start again ?


Im not sure about waiting til end of the mth might get the tabs this week , mums taking my son on holiday for 10 days on friday so i think it might be better to be on them when hes not here in case i get side afects ( more so the moods lol ) and with a bit of luck body will get used to them a bit before he comes back .


----------



## Amy N

leanne- thanks for the welcome!! Theres no harm in going and getting the tabs, at least youve got them then to take when you decide!! is it the norethisterone you take to induce a period? thats what i used to take, made me get headaches and ++++++moody!! DH loved me when i took them!!!

xxxxx


----------



## jenni01

Hi Amy!! 
Welcome to the thread!!  
Jen.x


----------



## Amy N

Hi jenni!!!  How are you? Where are you up to with things?? (easier than reading back through pages of posts!!! hehe)

XXX


----------



## Heluerto

well, AF arrived yesterday so today is the first day of tablets for what will pretty definitely be my last Clomid attempt as I have my other appointment through which will hopefully mean they will refer me on to the Fertility Unit - still nowhere near the right weight though, but not sure if me paying for it will make a difference to that?


----------



## birty

hi guys

flying visit im afraid.
for any of those who saw my post HEELLLPPPPPP ended up in a&e last night they wouldnt do anything didnt even feel my tummy, went to GP this morning he felt my tummy and ive got to have urgent scan (god knows when that wil be) and HCG bloods they are querying an ovarian cyst and i guess an ectopic if im having HCG bloods done.

hope all is well xxx


----------



## jenni01

Hi Heluerto!
Your doing your Clomid on same day's as me hun! (I have to take 6 though!)
Good luck and let's hope we get our BFP's!!  
With ref to success if you're paying, my ex and I paid priv for first IVF and then I went on NHS just recently, it's just "luck" either way hun!! don't give up!  

Amy..Hi hun!! I've just started my pill's again today hun as my Dr was a bit of a plumb with how to take it etc. so it's put me back a month but I'm OK (she say's through grated teeth!) 
How about you hun? are you coping OK so far? 
Jen..x
p.s..No prob's Leanne!


----------



## jenni01

Birty..Sorry our post's overlapped..

Are you having bad pain in your side?..When I had my ectopic I was in the foetal position and couldn't put my knee's down..
If you went to A&E they wouldnt have not scanned you if there was concern's, also if your GP was concerned he would have sent you back to A&E..
If you start cramping bad then go back to A&E and demand a scan, you pay your taxes hun and so do your family and so do I so therefore you're entitled!!
It's easy to say but stay calm... 
Jen.x


----------



## birty

hi Jen

just got back from having HCG taken, i was doubled up in pain yesterday i'd never had pain like it, my DH didnt know what to do bless him when he heard my screams and this morning when dr pushed on left ovary was painful to say the least. i cant lay down its too painful so sleeping up right at mo in bed. dont know any other reason why he would do an HCG associated with left sided abdo pain. any ideas? dr was not impressed that a&E didnt feel my tummy, they just did a blood pressure and spoke with gynae reg who said painkillers, home and see GP in morning. just waiting to hear back from hosp regarding the scan. im trying not to worry as like you say it cant be that bad if GP didnt say go back to A&E, but dont like this pain, i get waves of pain alongside a dull pain that im getting well acquainted to. dont like being kept in limbo.

anyways enough of me how is everyone else? sorry have so lost touch with whats going on, hate nights i dont have time to do anything

oh and sending out lots of love on valentines day


----------



## jenni01

Birty..
If it's that bad hun get your fella to take you to the hospital hun...I don't mean to worry you but ectopic's are very dangerous and the medical people should be treating you alot better than what they are.. 
Even if it's not one, you need to know what's going on!! 
Look after yourself lady!! I mean it!! 

DH is home early tonight for his dinner then off out again for work!! So off to get his din din's ready!!
Jen..x


----------



## angel star

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure I should be posting here as not doing anything at the moment except waiting 

Amy - good luck with this cycle of clomid   

Birty - so sorry you are still in agony. Whatever's going on isn't right. The only thing I can liken it to was when I had EC back in 2007 and that evening fainted twice in half hour as was in excruciating pain. Like you went to a&e and not the most understanding, especially at night but the clinic dr had phoned them first so that did help somewhat. I was ok the following day but your pain is lasting a lot longer. I hope you get some answers soon .

Jen - good luck with this cycle and    for you.

Heluerto - good luck for you too    

How exciting a few of you all starting together to keep each other sane  

LeanneNPaul -  Sorry about your bfn  . I hate that the signs seem to be there then we get our hopes up only for them to be dashed again. But one day it will work   Am I being an   but what does bh mean?

AFM - well still no more bleeding. Nowhere near ready to start again, decided my body is a mess now, always thought nothing was wrong with me as regular cycles but how wrong I was. Been in touch with clinic today and basically if no bleeding to do another pregnancy test on Thursday - but what's the point when hCG only 4.8 last week. I think my doctor doesn't know what's going on now. Never in all my life (since having periods) have I only bled for less than a day 

Take care. xx


----------



## leanneNpaul

BH = bed hoping lol

Angel.....  i have had 2 m/c that i only had af for half a day to a day, the rest was about 6-9 days, my sis inlaw was bleeding for almost 3 weeks on and off but she was about 8-9 weeks when they couldnt find a heart beat, every m/c is diff hun

Birty get your bum to a&e asap babe, if you can try a diff one if there is close to you if you feel that the one you went to last was crap. and i know some hosp wont scan there n then but all have to scan within a week if you had a pos test in the last 4 weeks, my neighbour works at mine and she told me that when we had the same prob at mayday in croydon, now i only go to PRU in farnborough

TMI SORRY, ok so i went to the loo about an 2 hrs ago thinking i might of came on but i had not , i had heaps of wet cream cm, never ever have i had this and its still coming about a tea spoon every 30 mins or so, any ideas ?


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi girls

Hope your all ok

Not much news my end am on cd 26 so Just waiting for AF could br any day last month was CD 34 so could still be a while.

Just looking forward to my next cycle and then after that may consider ivf.

Lots of love


----------



## jenni01

Morning Ladie's!! 
Leanne...Has it settled down now hun?...could it be excess ewcm?.. 
Barb..Glad your OK hun and I hope your AF come's along soon!! 

Hope all of you other girl's are OK!! 
Take care all!!
Jen.x


----------



## leanneNpaul

( tmi ss ) yes its still there, its cream colour tho so dont think its ew hun, it has a lil bit of smell to it . i know most get a little bit but this is a bit too much, got to have a tenna pad on lol 

how are you today hun ?


----------



## jenni01

Leanne...I'm OK hun, as per usual just plodding along!!. 
If your "leakage" isn't bothering you too much then I wouldn't worry....Are you due on? I get discoloured "stuff" that can be a bit wiffy! 
Jen.x
(tenna pad!)


----------



## birty

hello all
just a quick update, pain seems to be controlled with pain killers couldnt sleep last night as worrying too much, am waiting for call from gp. spoke to work they are great, they have said if i dont have any luck with gp then speak with occ health and they might be able to push things along.

hope everyone is doing ok xxxx


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi

Just spoke to the dr, he said that he wasnt prescribing me any estrogen as it wouldn't make any difference to a pregnancy not sure what that meant he also pressing me the HCG injection.
When do I take it and how?

Thanks


----------



## birty

well ive heard from the gp on call (different from the one yesterday) and i felt like crying when i got off the phone. he didnt listen to a word i said as i said pain is slightly worse and spreading from left to middle of my pelvic area and i wanted to know the result of my hcg test, he didnt even acknowledge that i asked and i wanted to know how long this urgent scan would take. his response " i dont know it could take 2 weeks", and thats urgent!!!!!! he said it was either gastric flu or something to do with my reproductive system. well he obviously doesnt know what gastric flu as im not vomitting i dont have diarrhoea and the pain is not in my tummy its in my pelvic area. where did this dr get his training. his answer to my problem was stronger pain relief and wait for scan. 
tried ringing my occ health department at work to see if they can rush my scan through but they are closed so will try again tomo. also think i may go to work tomo in the hope that my pain gets worse and the nurse in charge takes me to a&e, which is a different one to the one i went to the other day.

sorry about the rant but needed to get it out of my system.

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## angel star

Birty, I would go back to the hospital and stand your ground. You are obviously in a lot of pain, it is not normal and you have been on medication and noone is taking it seriously and you need to have an answer. If they do not investigate you there and then I would ask to see the person in charge as you want to make a complaint - that usually makes people listen. You may want to make a complaint already? Take care of yourself and I really hope you get this sorted soon.  

Hi to everyone else (thanks Leanne for the explanation )

Nothing to report here that is different from yesterday. x


----------



## jenni01

Just a quickie for Birty! 
You're being treated in a disgusting way hun and if I where you I'd be screaming blue murder!
How incompetent are these muppet's?... 
Stand up for yourself Birty, don't take "No" for an answer!!
Look after yourself please  
Jen..x
p.s..Hello and goodnight to all!!xxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,

Birty - I agree, go back to A&E or persist until someone helps you.    hope you're ok.

LeanneNpaul - thanks for asking. I'm still in pain with my endo. Even tempted to try strong ibuprofen which I'm not supposed to take cause I have asthma and a dodgy stomach lining. Hey ho. I'm off next week, so might pop along to the doctors....
 to everyone else. 
x


----------



## birty

thanks everyone for your concerns i will go tomo and let you know how i get on xxxxx


----------



## leanneNpaul

hey hunni's

Angel....no prob hun , i dont get half the short cuts still hence using other longer words lol  .

BIRTY... defo go back to hospital hun, leaving it a day or two can and will make it much worse, if it is a ep then half a day can make a big diff   , i know two of my close friends have lost a tube due to not being treated when concerns was raised over the last 5 yrs . ( dont want to worry you hun but it is some thing they HAVE to take note of asap ). i really really hope your ok and DH is being helpful. my hubby is bloody useless when im ill and in pain   lol.

Floofy... let us know how you get on at docs. hope your alright hun ?!  

Barb... sorry hun ive not done injectables as yet so im not able to help, although that was what we was hoping for when we went bk on the 3rd but got to tamox instead first.

still horried cm but not as much, got very ill last night and sick heaps due to a head ache, feeling better today and about to try and eat some thing abnd do some house work. still no af and got another bfn yest so giving up on  ing this cycle

  hope everyones ok ? 

back in a little while


----------



## Rosey78

Hi all,
Can I join your thread please.

Went along to the Gp this morning as x2 recent day 21 progesterone levels have been low (9.4nmol and 24.7nmol) as lovely as he is, he is a bit clueless.  Anyway he said he would speak to the gynaegologist and get back to me.  I anticipated this would take a week or more, however he has just rang me back and is willing to give me 3 months worth as a trial...................Yipppeee!!!!!!

Af due this weekend so I think I start taking it on day 2 dont I He is precribing 50mg

After 4 years ttc, 1 failed IVF and a miscarriage at 6 weeks, although I have very little knowlegde about clomid, I cant but help feel a little excited.  I wonder if the low progesterone, so poor quailty eggs has been the problem all along but no one has really checked it.  I work in a hospital so got a friend just to do it for me on the off!!!

Love and baby dust to all


----------



## birba

Hi girls! Wow only 3 days absence so many posts! I can't keep up with you!! 

I had terrible lower back-ache past couple of days, first time ever, normally I suffer from upper back pain due to fracture years ago... Just read that 6 days post ov back ache is one of the main symptoms... could it be preg symptoms?  

Anyways I'm back in work officially ended my recovery post laparoscopy - though still have pains here and there, guess it's normal - but amazingly my CM was a lot and stretchy like I never had surgery.... 

Big hugh to all!
B


----------



## birty

hi guys

just an update, pain has been fine today so went to work on light duties and went to see occ health have an appointment next tues. i dont think it is an eptopic as pain has eased some what. however had to leave work early as had horrid headache and feeling sick think its due to the stress and the new pain killers they put me on so gonna back to my old ones if and when i need them. had a good sleep this afternoon.
DH has been fantastic, genuinely concerned and took a morning off work on monday when things were bad. he has said he will come with me when they do scan.

thanks all for your concern and kind words.

love and hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Hi Ladies,

Just about to start my first cycle of clomid for an IUI next week. I have a few easy questions which I could not find the answers to:

1. Take it With food or without food?
2. *TMI ALERT* I have begun spotting this evening which will mean first full day of my cycle is tomorrow.  I have been told to take 100mg of clomid from day 2-day 6.  Is it best to consider day 2 as 24 hours from now or just take it from Friday morning? IE 2nd full day of my period.
3. Do I need to take it at the same time every day?
4. I am on cold medicine (day nurse/night nurse) should I stop taking these before taking clomid? 

Thank so much for your help!

Dawn


----------



## birty

hi dawn

welcome to the thread


i would consider tomo as day 1 and then fri as day 2 where you can take it any time of day but most girls take clomid before going to bed so that the side effects are kept at bay. i personally would take it roughly the same time each day. with regards to the cold medicine im not sure on this but there is an ask a pharmacist section on the homepage.

best of luck.


----------



## floofymad

Hi Dawn,
Take it same time each day. I'm not a pharmacist but I'm pretty sure I read clomid doesn't interfere with other medicines... I'm not sure if it matters about taking it with food, I usually take mine right before bed and haven't eaten for  a while. x


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Ladie's!! 
Big welcome to Rosey and Dawn! 
With ref to day's to start Clomid, it depend's on what your DR advise's but mainly they class your first sign of proper blood as your first day and then you count to relevant day to start...for me it's day 5!..Hope that helped!!
Also with ref to side effect's, I'm mainly getting hot flushe's or clamy one's! 

AFM: I'm OK!..But like I said above these clamy thing's are a mare!!
DH working on a late today so I shall be all on my ownsome!! 
Hope you're all well! 
Jen.x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Amy N

Good evening ladies-
Welcome dawn!! Im currently on CD6 and just finished my last clomid tabs (100mg), I normally take my clomid first thing in the morning, Only side effect i seem to get are hot flushes and these can happen at anytime so dont think its related to what time of day you take, just see what feels right for you..dont think there is any hard and fast rule.....

Jenni- I agree with you totally, mine are deffinate hot flushes, seem to be worse at night! i was hanging out of the window at 3am just to get some air, DH thought i was going mad... hope you ok on your own, DH plays football on a thursday eve, and its great!! just get a few hours to myself to catch up with thinks, and get to watch corrie in peace.....hope your ok, what CD are you on?

hello to rosey,birty,floofy,birba and leanne.....hope you are all doing well!!! xx

Amy


----------



## Shelley7

Hey ladies, can i join you?

As i don't ovulate, I was given clomid in Jan 10 which got me my BFP, unfortunately this was Ectopic.  After 8 cycles of clomid, i'm now on my last 3.

They are working.....They're just not WORKING!! lol

Consultant won't give me any more and said next thing for us would be IVF.

Will be good to chat to you all and let's hope 1 of these 3 work xxxx


----------



## leanneNpaul

hi shelly, who said ivf is the next step for you and for what reason if you dont mind me asking ? only thats not true, there are still other things that can be done/tried first that have a over all better chance of getting a healthy bfp hun.


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Lovely Ladies'!! 
Amy...Yes hun I was fine on my own, I'm like you I do like the peace and quiet!!..Except that last night I had a "few" glasses of wine!! I haven't been drinking but last night I just needed to be"normal"!!...but I did the stupid thing you do you know when you wish you didn't know were the phone is!! OH Yes!! I gave my sister some home truth's!!..I don't think we will be talking for some time!! Damn phone!! 

Shelley...Hello hun and welcome! 

Hope everyone else is OK!!
AFM: I'm fine but my head's a little marshmallowy!! 
Jen.x


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi girls

Well I seem to have some news but very scared. Don't know why but decided to do a test last night, did a clear blue digital and it said I was 1-2 weeks so very very days.

Extremely scared about another m/c especially when dr said it wouldn't happen this month as follicles to big and lining too thin just got to take each day Aa it comes.



Please prayer for me and hopefully a sticky bean xxx


----------



## jenni01

Barb!
Oh hun I do hope it's a sticky one!!           
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Barb - what fantastic news   . I know how you feel about being scared about another m/c but    and hope all works out well for you. What do doctors know  . All that bms worked  

Hi to all the newbies on the thread and good luck with your treatment.

Nothing to report here except still no bleeding, another positive test yesterday but still not optimistic, just feel in limbo. To test again on Monday but I will do another tomorrow as that will be 10 days since last hCG shot. I'm worried now as no progesterone support for over a week but still not hopeful as think if preg it's non viable. Only time will tell.

Hope all you other ladies are ok and holding up. xx


----------



## jenna201

barb thats brilliant hun i pray its a sticky bean hun    xxx


----------



## leanneNpaul

awww wow Barb, plz try to stay chilled and  ,   to you both and im   its very sticky for you.


----------



## Alfie1234

Thank u girls trying to stay positive!

Waiting to hear from Dr as very worried about the lining and that I'm A negative blood type.

Is there anything I can take or any advice u can give me?

Thank you again xxx


----------



## floofymad

Congrats Barb! Fab news! 
Try not to worry too much x


----------



## Alfie1234

My husband made me do  another test this evening same test make told me I was negative :-( now what xxxx


----------



## leanneNpaul

it could be coz its not a morning wee hun, they say you should always do with first wee really if your only just last or testing early ( b4 af due )


----------



## Alfie1234

I did a wee at the same time yesterday....... So confused don't know what to think xxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi Barb,
Try testing again in the morning.... Do you have a different test? A superdrug or First response?  It's very unlikely to get a false pos on a digi x


----------



## Shelley7

Whispered congratulations Barb x

Hi Leanne, the consultant has advised that there is nothing else that can be done as i can only have Clomid for 12 mths.  What were you thinking my options were?

Thanks x


----------



## angel star

Barb - hope you're ok and you've retested this morning. As Leanne said, if you're very near af you need the first wee.

I tested this morning with another digital and it is not pregnant. So at last I have the answer I believe. It has just demonstrated to me that hCG takes a lot longer to get out of my system and although it really increases my progesterone levels I hate the   drug for putting me through nearly two weeks of uncertainty.

So I don't really know what to do now as clinic shut until Monday. Guess I can start taking my supplements now and then have to wait for af to show for clomid. Goodness knows when. I never ever want to be put through this again so will need to discuss where we go from here with my doctor.

I'm not doing much today, then off to my mum's for lunch tomorrow. Was out at a church social last night which the youth group did (I help with this). They raised over £500 so that was good. 

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Alfie1234

Well tested again this morning and it was negative, I'm devastated!

Can't believe my body would put me through this.

How many rollercoasters of emotion can I take.

Getting pregnant will never be a happy time til the baby is here don't trust my body .


----------



## angel star

Barb    . Life is so cruel.

I haven't any wise words as I'm feeling a bit like you today (even though I was pretty sure of my outcome all along). One thing I have learnt though is we can get through this. Even though it may not seem like it today or tomorrow or the day after etc, we are very resilient and each time we are knocked down we pick ourselves up again. Admittedly I'm not always very graceful about it and stumble at times  . I get angry, frustrated, wonder what the point of carrying on ttc when it all seems like a waste if time. But then there is a part of me and all of us that has this hope and it is the hope we have to hang on to. 

I also know what you mean about getting pregnant and it never being a happy time until the baby is here. I feel just like you and a very small part of me feels I can cope better with the disappointment each month rather than the stress of a pregnancy. I am so confused  .

You will achieve your dream, it is just we have to travel a harder road than most. 

Take care of yourself and be gentle.


----------



## Alfie1234

Angel star thank you for your wise words.

Currently at work trying to put on a brave face but you bought a tear to my eye.

Have you ever had anything like this? Why did I get a positive in the first place? I was so prepared for it not to happen this month dr said it wouldn't so why does this need to happen?


So so confused, was I pregnant or not? Hurry up AF so I can get over this :-(


----------



## angel star

As you had no hCG this cycle what you have probably experienced is what they call a chemical pregnancy (I don't like that term) where the egg was fertilised and started to produce some of the pregnancy hormone hCG but then failed to implant. Your positive test was very real. Unfortunately because we are all tuned into our cycles we are more likely to know about a very early pregnancy whereas most women will just think it is their normal period. I hope this is right and if not please someone else correct me as I'm no expert on any of these matters, but try to pick up on what I read.

I have had what was thought four of these over the past year but I am now convinced that they were all due to the fact I was taking hCG and now I am sure I take nearly the full 10 days to rid 5000iu from my body so I am confused whether I have had chemical pregnancies or false positives, I will never know. I feel such an .

I really feel for you Barb as it's so confusing and not fair that this has happened to you after your rollercoaster cycle.

I hope AF hurries up for you then it is a fresh start and a new cycle


----------



## jenni01

Morning Ladie's!  
It's upsetting to see that you're going through so much emotional pain right now and it's perfectly normal to feel frustrated and angry with the whole thing but even though you may not believe it right now, you can do this and it will happen!!  
WHEN we are Mummy's we will treasure every moment of every day and the past pooh we had to go through will just be a memory!! 
Don't get me wrong I have my bad day's but there was a line in a poem that a lady put on here once and it stick's in my mind...(liitle baby talking to it's future Mummy)
"Thankyou for not giving up on me, thankyou for wanting me so bad that I know you truly love me, Mummy don't give up, I will be there soon!"...   
Come on girl's, get your stubborn head on and keep fighting!! 
Jen..x


----------



## leanneNpaul

shelley... there are a few things that i know of that they can do. they can give you tamoxfifen or letrozole to try and make your body ov, they are the same type of drug to clomid but with more cost and some times less symptoms. you can have iui with clomid or one of those. Also you could have drugs like menopur in a low does with scans to see if that makes you ov and help get a BFP or that/them for iui too and then there is ivf. 

talk to your cons about what they feel you can do/the nhs allow's  in your area. inf is normally the last resort of fertility treatment before you look at donor's , giving in to nature or adoption.

hope that helps give you an idea of what COULD be another choice for your self and your partner


----------



## Amy N

Morning ladies.........

Jenni-I hope you sort thing out with your sister!!!(thats if you want too.....sometimes alcohol only makes us talk the truth!!) i like your nlittle poem, i like readng all the poems/quotes that poeple have heard, the help to put your feelind into words, and proves that we are not alone in all of this!! xxxx

Shelly- hello and welcome!!! Like leanne has said often there are other things they can try before moving on to IVF, deff worth the conversation with your clinic, as if there are other things that are lass invasive then better for you, and any pregnancy.... i hope you get some answers and a plan of action!! xx

Leanne- How are you hun  xx

Barb- just wanted to send you a big ,  i hope things are easier for you next time, this is such a horrible journey xx

Angel star- sending you a big , i to had HCG injections (pregnyl 10000iu), and got a BFN 6dpo... i was just checking, so different people must get rid of it at different rates... its so hard isnt it. I have vowed on my next cycles that I wont test untill dayy after AF due, it so hard though isnt it?

AFM- im CD 7 today, and have finished this months clomid....hot flushes this time round have been awful, but hey ho thats what we expect!! got my scan on monday, hope there are some follies there!!!  

Hello to all the other ladies!!!

              

Amy xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,

Barb - I agree with Angel, it was probably a chemical pregnancy, which is where the egg fertilises and starts to implant, so you get some HCG and test positive, but then it doesn't stick.....Might be because of the lining not being thick enough?... So sorry you're going through this.   As everyone has said, we are all strong, and one day we will be successful. Take care , sending you    

Amy - good luck for your scan, hope you have lots of follies! 

Jen -  "Thankyou for not giving up on me, thankyou for wanting me so bad that I know you truly love me, Mummy don't give up, I will be there soon!"...    Come on girl's, get your stubborn head on and keep fighting!!   "  Thanks for this, it was lovely.  

Angel -   to you. Have a relaxing weekend and hope you can talk to someone about it on Monday. 

Hi to everyone else!  

AFM, I'm just on CD9. Had bad cramps and period type pains yesterday and then some EWCM (which I never get) but presuming it was ovaries starting up maybe.... Way too early for Ov. 

Talk to you all soon   Floof x


----------



## Rosey78

Hello all
Sorry for lack of personals.......just spent ages writing then lost entire post 
The witch got me yesterday like i knew she would so due to start 1st clomid round tomorrow!
Just quicky question, can u take aptimist with it?? Currently take pregnacare too xxxx


----------



## floofymad

Rosey - What's aptimist?
I take pregnacare too. Everything is fine to take with clomid x


----------



## Alfie1234

Girls thank you for all your words of wisdom and support!

What gets me the most is just went back to look at Tgis mornings test and there is a line, it's a tesco own brand. My line is not as dark as the test line but there is a line and I don't need my glasses to see it.

Please please put me straight and tell me This is coz the levels are going down and not because o could be on fact pregnant? I'm just dreaming!!!


----------



## Rosey78

Soory barb unsure bout your question and test lines- am sure someone will be able to help? Sure there must be reason they say to read result in set time but dont know why.  Hope u get ur answer soon tho it must be really unsetling not knowing one way or another   
Aptimist is natural honey product with bee proplois royal jelly and pollen. Its meant to help with egg quality. Just not sure if ok to take with clomid?? 
There is separate thread all bout it in pre treatment so have asked on there too.
Hope u having good weekend. Xxxxxx


----------



## Shelley7

This is my third appointment with the consultant and he has never mentioned any other treatment available.  He has said that 12 months is the maximum available on Clomid so i doubt he would prescribe Tamoxifen or anything else because it all does the same job doesn't it and would've thought it came under the 12 mth rule also?  Or he would've suggested it wouldn't he?

I was advised that IUI wasn't an option as it is not reccommended for women with 1 tube?

He has said that due to ovulatory issues and loss of tube ivf is only choice.

X


----------



## leanneNpaul

Shelley....... ive had 14 goes on clomid and just been put on tamoxifen, the nhs only pays for up to 12 mths but our body can have up to 24 as long as there are a few rests in there and not 24 one after the other. and sorry for asking but if you only have 1 tube then it would make more sense for iui then to try on your own with clomid wouldnt it ?

iui would make life more easy for the sperm surely and you would have to be scanned for iui so you would know more about how your bodys working too  ?!

its took me the best part of 2 yrs to find out what all the options are after clomid and took a lot of asking around at diff clinics reading books and the net on the rules and guide lines and all the tests that have been done.
they wont just come out and tell you, you have to dig some info out and ask , we found that when we just went with the flow they dint seem to care or do much to help us and advise us, now when we go to them i tell them what i want and know they can do and 9/10 they do a test on some thing they hadnt before, ie we should of been given chrome blood tests to see if all is well and if the m/c's are due to us not being a match for each other ect but i only just found out that about 4 mths ago and went mad at them for not testing us after going there for about 6-7 yrs.. we still dont have the results back yet from the test in jan but if some thing is wrong then we would of known had they done there bloody job yrs ago and i wouldnt of had so many m/c's as we might of been going down a diff path by now.
i was told that they didnt think they could do any thing for us about a yr ago then i found out that there was lots they can do by my doctor and reading posts on sites by other ect

now we are starting on tamoxifen if i get af by end of the mth , we can have up to 8 mths on that at my hospital but i now know that other clinics dont do it that long and some do for 12mths. ( just found out on thurs ).


----------



## Shelley7

Thanks Leanne, that is very helpful.  I have my next appointment in May so will bring this all up then and see what he says.

I thought IUi was for women with unexplained fertility with healthy tubes?

I will also ask him if this is an option.

Thanks x


----------



## leanneNpaul

nope most can try iui hun.


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

You can do IUI quite cheap at some of the Greek / Cypriot clinics. Last year I spoke to Penny and she was horrified I was ttc at my age (being such a baby) she said rather than putting my body through full IVF if I didn't have blocked tubes to have IUI instead and you can have so many cycles. Good excuse to get out in the sun as well. Asda are really good as you get the drugs at cost price. 


If you have a good GP they'll usually keep prescribing the clomid for you. I had 6 cycles in 2006 and then on the final one I had my son. I've since been prescribed the meds for 9 cycles of clomid but only used 3. Although I'm in this situation where for the first time since ttc I'm ovulating naturally, but keep losing the babies due to suspected luteal phase issues. 


I was going to say if you can get your consultant to write out a private prescription, 30 x 50mg tablets is listed as £9 in the BNF. (So thats what Asda would sell them for) If you can get your GP to carry on with prog tests. 


I think the main worry is if you have endo the tablets will be feeding it all the while, if you don't have endo I'm guessing the risks are the same getting cysts and stuff. I'd imagine its best to do 6-9 months as advised by your gynae then ask what kind of a rest you need before starting again. 


xxx


----------



## liv 28

Just wanted to stop by and say hi 
I'm on day 14 of my first Clomid cycle and apart from the sickness and moodiness I'm not doing to bad.
CONGRATULATIONS NUTPOT I love to read there s been a BFP gives me hope that mine is on its way! 
xxx


----------



## kandj

hi everyone....hope everyone is well  

liv im on day 20 of my 1st clomid cycle been really moody to   but apart from that im doing fine...go for day 21bloods tomorrow so fingers crossed....oh and now ive also got thrush!!! ive never ever had it before wondered if it was anything to do with the clomid?!!  

big   to everyone else! xxxx


----------



## liv 28

I had day 12 TRV scan and I ve got 4 follicles, Woke DH up this morning with a cuppa and the news that it was day 14 so he best get ready.........who said romance  is dead lol  
Kandji I ve got my fingers and everything else crossed for you, lets us know how it goes .......  x x x


----------



## kandj

i havnt had any scans on my 1st cycle they said they going to see how i get on for the 1st couple of cycles and see how my bloods come back 1st.....im finding the whole thing very confusing and exciting...but then again it dosnt take much to confuse me!  ......just trying to think positive xxx


----------



## Rosey78

Im not having scan either just monitoring bloods.. Sorry if stupid question but if u had 4 follies is it likely u will have 4 eggs all released
Im also very excited.....1st tablet this evening xxxx


----------



## liv 28

Hi rosey yes it seems I will
I'm not having bloods cos I'm unexplained  they already know there fine. I was given Clomid to make me produce an extra follie but it turns out I'm hyper sensitive to Clomid and I ve got 4 instead of 2. My dose is being lowered next month and we ve been told that if we do try this month, to bear in mind that it could end in quads and to think about the various medical complications that go with that. but me and DH feel that we need to try regardless x x x


----------



## Rosey78

Thanks Liv,
Im unexplained too, seem to ovulate each month but prog is in 20's.  Had natural pregnancy in Nov but sadly miscarried.
What dose are you on?  Im not having scan at all, so just need to be mindfull of OHSS I suppose.
Quads, wow what a thought xxx


----------



## Alfie1234

Should I expect AF even later after having a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## leanneNpaul

4 follies dose not mean 4 eggs you can have 4 follies and 1 egg or 2 eggs 3 or 4 , just thought you should know this  but that is brill you got 4 i was lucky if i got 1 or 2 follies lmao


----------



## leanneNpaul

4 follies dose not mean 4 eggs you can have 4 follies and 1 egg or 2 eggs 3 or 4 , just thought you should know this  but that is brill you got 4 i was lucky if i got 1 or 2 follies lmao


----------



## leanneNpaul

sorry, comp playing up so it got posted twice dam thing.

Barb hun, you can have a af after babe but everyone does, some times its right after and some times it can take 6-10 weeks to get af back.  sorry your having a hard time babe, i know how it feels, i really do


----------



## liv 28

Rosey I ve been on 50mg this month and going down to half a tablet next month. My specialist said I whats called hyper sensitive and there s a a chance of 3 or 4 next month even with my dose cut. He also said he could see on my tvr scan that they we re all maturing well so there was a very high chance of eggs and thats why he advised we thought long and hard b 4 ttc this month. All my past 21 day bloods have come back normal which is why we re just going with tvr scans at the mo. Which to be honest is nt a bad thing in my life, I sometimes think my dr has got more of my blood than me lol x x x


----------



## leanneNpaul

oh right, if they are mature then yes they could all have eggs in them lol, omg dont want to worry you but WHAT IF all 4 worked but then split to make twins, you could be like kate plus eight lol. that would defo be a big fam all at once


----------



## liv 28

This is my specialists concern, I'm a twin which has raises my chances of spiltting. Thats why we was told to put alot of thought into ttc this month. However I  don't want to spend the rest of my life wishing I had, so we re going to try. The more the merrier, altho the medical risk of carrying and delivering quads (maybe more) are against us I need to know we tried everything. Plus odds for conceiving on a first cycle of Clomid are low so I'm not counting my eggs x x x ^hug me^


----------



## birba

Hi ladies!

Barb read all your posts, so sorry for what you are going through and hope you are staying strong  

Quick question: are you all having your blood test and scans monitored during clomyd?
Due to go on in 5 days when I get AF but don't have anything lined up in terms of scans ...  

Thanks everybody, baby dust and positive and warm thoughts to all


----------



## jenni01

Morning Ladie's!
Hope you're all OK this morning! 
Hello to the new ladie's as well! 

Well I now have to do the BMS but DH is working crazy shift's so some how we're going to have to squeeze it in!! (no pun intended!!) 

With ref to IVF, nobody told me about Clomid until after all of my treatment's!! plus I only have one tube and also internal scarring!! OH well, so long as it work's I can wait!! 
Take care everyone and have a good day! 
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Morning  

Hi to liv 28 and kandj and welcome to this thread.

Hope you're holding up Barb  . AF may or may not be the same as normal and may turn up later. It's horrible when your body puts you through all this and confuses you.

Jen, good luck with fitting the BMS in - have fun  and lot of   to you.

Rosey78 - I think if you are having bloods done then at least they are monitoring your response to the clomid in terms of progesterone production after. The only thing they will not be able to see is how big your follicle is and how many you have. I have only had scans on 2 of my 5 cycles of clomid but have bloods done every month. I also have oestradiol levels taken at the same time, but that is my clinic's protocol. I was also under the impression that I ovulate each month but sometimes the quality of it has been poor, for example one month I had scan the follicle was only small on day 10 then when I went back on day 13 it had ruptured so was immature.

Have a good week all. xx


----------



## Amy N

Morning ladies, 


Birba- I have ultrasounds normally starting about cd 10, but dont have bloods done. I have pregnyl trugger injections too, so dont know if this would effect any bloods?

liv 28- Wow!! 4 follies thats great!! after reading your post last night it sparked a bit of a debate between me and DH, i have my scan today so will know how many follies in there!! only had one last month, which is fine and im on same dose this month so dont see why would be any different, Like you, DH said he would want to try regardless, as we have waited so long... although unlikley for all 4 to fertalise and implant, not impossible!!! im still undecided...we'd already agreed anything up to 3 we would go ahead.... i knw 4 is only on more but.....hmmm decisions decisions!!!

Hey jenni!- i was working out last night what days we will be needing to  , DH had the look of fear again!! haha, any one would think i was asking him to do something really horrid!! think he just feels a bit under pressure as its all down to him now!! bless them x

Angelstar-hello hun, how are you xx

Barb- not sure hun, but im sure the other ladies will be able to answer, hope your doing ok  

AFM- well im CD10 today and first ultrasound of this cycle today,    there is at least one follie in there!! will let you know this evening when im home from work, wish me lots of luck!!

 to all the oter ladies too!!

Amy xx


----------



## floofymad

Birba - I haven't been monitored at all. No bloods or scans. Going to ask about this in 2 weeks when we're there, cause most people seem to get monitored in some way x


----------



## Amy N

floofy- i thnk different clinics do different things dont they, i have ulotrasound and trigger injections but no bloodwork... you'd think that there would be a standard procedure wouldnt you? its confusing enough sometimes!! hope your ok xxx


----------



## jenni01

Floofy...I don't have anything! 
He just said he'd scan me after 3mnths! 

Amy...I know what you mean hun about BMS, normally he'd be greatful for what he got but now you'd think I asked him to do the ironing!! 
He said don't pressure me!! 
Oh god after everything my bodie's gone through it's the least he can do!! 
Plus it take's longer to argue about it than actually do it!!  
(only kidding!!) 
Jen.x


----------



## Amy N

jenni- Im soo glad were not alone hehe, I said 'iv been through monthly bloodtests,scans, dye tests, (treatment for pre-cancerous cells on cervix-luckily picked up at first fertility appointment), months and months of hormone tablets with horrible side effects, an operation including a GA, not to mention the yearning and heartache that you feel every single day, and the dissapointment of getting what feels like hundereds of BFN's.... all you have to do is have sex with your wife!!....needless to say it didnt go down well....he replied- yes you have been through all that and i know now that its ALL down to me, i dont want to let you down,i know how much it means to us, I know i HAVE to perform and everything you have been through is pointless if i cant, ..... I felt a bit guilty for putting the pressure on then and i know its just as hard fo them too. we have a very good relationship.  and we laugh alot about it all too, got to laugh otherwise would only cry!!!and these are conversations im sure we all have had!!....he manages to do his "job"...even if it takes a bit longer...... I feel such a cow sometimes!!! but DH understands. I firmly believe that IF has brought us closer, you got to be a strong coulpe to go through it...........  xxxx


----------



## liv 28

Morning
Bibra- Im only having tvr scans until my dose is right because Im a twin they want to keep an eye how many im producing i.e if i produced 6 and 6 split it would be a nightmare. Once they got me down to 2 or 3 there leaving me to it.

Amy- I know exactly what you mean I had my resevions as well, but our funding is being revoked in 6 months (DH has children). So its a bit of a race against time and DH knows I d never get over it if I did nt try now while we ve got the chance. good luck for today

Jenni- Ahhhh the battle of BMS you would think they would love it would nt you lol
x x x


----------



## Amy N

Liv- i totally understand!!! and to be honest i think i would carry on trying too, when you want something so badly, you wuldnt want to leave a month where potentially you could concieve...even if there was a few more in there, you will deal with whatever happens when it happens....good luck hunny!!!!


----------



## jenni01

Hi Liv! 

Amy...I used to take the pee out of him when he had to do it in a pot by telling him he had to reach the top line!! 
Yep, you definately have to have a sense of humour through all this otherwise we'd go nut's!! 
So it's lucky we're all a little nut's!! 
Jen.x


----------



## Amy N

Jenni...When DH had to do his first sample i told him that it had to be in within 10mis of producing it, and as we lived 15 mins away fthe hospital, that we couldnt risk being late....so he wouldhave to do it in the car in the carpark just before he went in... didnt tell him i was winding him up until the night before!!!  we are wicked arent we?  

i went nuts along time ago!! 
xx


----------



## jenni01

Amy..And to think they think we're devious!! 
jen.x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi everyone!! Im new to this forum and I just wanted to talk to other women who are in the same situation as me.
I am trying to have a baby and i have just had a laparoscopy op to remove all endometriosis, and check my tubes were ok. The op went well and all is fine with my tubes (thank god), so now my gynae has put me on Clomifene 50mg to try to help me conceive. I am already ovulating as normal this is just to make it easier (i hope). Iv just finished my 1st course on the tablets and now im waiting to ovulate and im also checking my bbt every morning, and using ovulation tests on days 11-14 to see when i ovulate.
I am not having any scan whilst on the tabs just got to have a 21 day blood test before my 3rd cycle starts if im not preggers by the!!!
We have been trying for 4 years to have a baby and i am just really down about the whole thing now i cannot wait to get preg!!  

Good luck to everyone on here!!  
Look forward to hearing back from you......


----------



## jenni01

Vicnste...Hello and welcome hun!! 
Sorry your feeling down hun, but you've joined the right thread hun!! We all have our down time's it's to be expected but don't worry you're not alone!! 
You can chat to us lot about the good and the bad day's! 
Good luck with the Clomid hun!  
Jen.x


----------



## liv 28

I ve been try to decide weather to ask this not, but here goes...

Has anyone tried the "turkey baster" way.....
DH suffers from delayed ejaculation due to tablets he takes and to be honest its putting a bit of strain on the whole BMS
Its like its a circle he s taking ages (and I mean ages sometimes hours) and it s just not always ideal that we book 2 or 3 hours out of the day when I'm ovulating. He says masterbation is easier cos A) He s been doing it that long he knows what he s doing and B) The pressure to "hurry up" isn't the same. We re on day 15 now and having BMS twice a day and have been throwing around the turkey baster idea for awhile. But does it work or is it one them things that just get passed around and does nt really work?.

xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Thanks Jenni, glad to know other women are in the same boat as me! 

Iv just been through so much over the past 2 years, first it was pre cancerous cell on the cervix which i had lasered away (not nice   at all) this happened 3 times in 1 year every time they got rid of them they came back with force!! Then i had to have dye tests, then they diagnosed me with endometriosis so had a laparoscory in Dec 2010 to get rid of that as it was severe but they managed to get rid of it all and check my tubes which are thankfully NOT blocked!!  
Now we are at the stage where we are trying Clomifene 50mg for 3 months and if nothing happens my gynae is referring me for IUI in May, i get really upset as we have been trying for 4 years and my all my boyfriends tests have come back fine, and so have mine now so we are a unexplained case Which is why im trying Clomifene first.. 

Over the next week im going to tire him out having bms as much as poss, and on the 25th i need to do a ovulation test to check i am ovulating!! So fingers crossed!!! 

How long have you been going through this for? Dont you think its so much easier for men, ha ha  

Liv, i have never tried the turkey baster method hun, but hope it works for you!!


----------



## jenni01

Liv...I get quite bad pain's in my abdomen which make's BMS quite painful!!...so I bought those "Instead Cup's", they're meant for AF's but hte fertility lot have sussed that they help to keep his "stuff" inside longer!! but also he can directly put a "deposit" into it as well and then you can just put it inside you!!...I have yet to try this method!! but I will be doing it very soon!!... 

Vicnste...Oh you've been through the pooh!! I'm sorry, it is hard to stay positive but you will find the strength!!  
Try not to tire your DH out!! 
Hi to everyone else!!
Jen.x


----------



## liv 28

Thanks Jenni sorry to be dumb but what are Instead Cups and where would I get them from? As I ve said before are funding stops soon soooooooo willing to give anything a try. Cant be any worse of than we are now xxx


----------



## floofymad

Liv - instead cups are menstrual 'cups' that are squashy and you put on inside you. It sits under your cervix. Quite a lot of people put them in straight after BDing to keep the swimmers near your cervix. I was on a forum yesterday where someone got pregnant by their hubby doing his bit into the cup, and then she inserted it up there! 
You can buy them from Amazon or SME fertility . Just search for instead cups.

Am I being stupid?..... what is BMS?


----------



## jenni01

Floofy..You're not mad!! BMS=Baby making sex! 

Liv..I got them on the net, they're not that expensive, I think I got them through sme fertility!!
I'm like you I'm willing to try anything!! 
Jen.x


----------



## jenna201

hi ladies, i know this isnt really the right thread for my question but i know some of u have been thru miscarriages too so would rather talk to u who i know rather then strangers on another thread.

i havent bled yet but when i do can i count that as a period or not? do i take clomid on second day or do i have to wait for the miscarriage to finish then wait till i bleed again? i am sorry if i sound really dumb but have never been thru this before and dont know what to expect or how to go about tryin again.

if anyone could help i would really appreciate it 

x


----------



## liv 28

Thank you ladies I ve got the husband searching the chemist has we speak. Bless him he never complains, even if he does think some of my ideas are mad, he just does has he s told. If he has no luck I ll try online. Im just a bit impaitent cos its day 15 I want them now lol x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

I get pain when im ovulating, is that when you get the pain?? Im just gonna fight through it this time and hope for a baby!! 

Some women say they knew as soon as they conceived they were pregnant, do you reckon that is true?


----------



## liv 28

Vicnste
I have 4 brothers and my mum insists my dad knew everytime she conceived and would kiss her belly and say we ve done it again! x x x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Wow thats mad!! How did he know   ?? I would love it if that happened, it would be amazing!! 
My mum said she knew when she was pregnant with me and my brother, she cant explain how she just knew something had happened!!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Wow thats mad for your dad to know!!  
I wonder how he did know??

My mum said she knew that she was pregnant with me and my brother, she cant explain how but she said she just knew!! Its amazing


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Wow!!!   How did he know, i think its amazing.
My mum said she knew when she conceived me and my brother!! But she cant explain how!??


----------



## angel star

Jenna, I'm so sorry to read your post, it's heartbreaking and it's horrible that any of is have to go through this pain. Big gentle        to you.

If I were you I would talk to your doctor about the clomid, but personally I would probably leave it a month so you can heal emotionally as well as physically (but you never forget and get over it). Your doctor may say it is ok to start right away but I suppose that all depends on type of bleed and how you feel in yourself.

Take care and again I am so so sorry you find yourself in this sad place.


----------



## Rosey78

Hi jena
So sorry to hear bout ur loss, happened to us last Nov. I have no experience of clomid and mc but consultant told us to wait for nxt af till we tried again as gives lining etc chance to recover. I would think its same really but but 100% sure??
Hopefully someone ob here will be able to help xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Loads of hugs       to you Jenna.

Its up to you wether you want to take the Clomid straight away or leave it a month, your doc will be able to provide you with the best answer hun.

Keep your chin up and make sure you talk about it, we are all here to help you through it


----------



## jenna201

thanks ladies, i will have to wait for the call but i am not holding my breathe, i was meant to get a call this morning but never got one so called myself only to be told they are too busy to deal with me and i will have to wait till 5 for someone to call me so in anger i rang my consultants secretary raging down the phone who was able to give me my beta levels which was 102 on friday to 107 on sunday which is rubbish for 6 weeks pregnant so i dont know whats gonna happen now, i hope its quick and painless but i just dont know, i know i will never forget but i just wanna move on and get started as soon as or else i am gonna sit and wallow in self pitty and grief and i dont wanna do that, i want to focus on something else before i crack up totally x


----------



## angel star

Jenna, good for you asserting yourself with the secretary. I can't stand that people make us wait even longer when we are going through a nightmare.

I understand what you mean about wanting to get started as soon as and I am sure that your doctor would be ok with this if you really want this but just check it out first. I know with one of my cycles I started straight away but a few days later after my test turned negative (but not sure it wasn't a false positive  ).

Look after yourself. xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Jenna I'm so sorry for your news looks like we  both had bad weekends!


Chin up both of us!!! Xxx


----------



## floofymad

Jenna - just wanted to say how sorry I am for what is happening to you...


----------



## angel star

Gosh, it's been so busy on here today difficult to keep up with everyone.

Amy and Jen you made me laugh about your DH SA - you wicked ladies teasing them like that  Just wish I'd have thought of doing the same  .

Hi to vicnste - you've been on one heck of a journey already. Wishing you lots of luck and  

AFM I was fine today until half hour ago when I just feel like pants now. I can't talk to my doctor until next week as she's away. I feel like sacking the whole Napro thing off. I still swear by it but I've just hit one of those low points where I cannot see it ever working for me. I've started taking all these vitamins and they're disgusting and I bet they won't make a bit of difference. I took them all together on Saturday and was nearly sick so have now spread them out over the day. I've got bright green wee from the vitamin B and not sure that can be good for you   - it was quite amusing the first day but not sure what to do. Just having one of those moments on this infertility journey where I need to offload and at least I can do it here.

Sorry to all of you having a hard time and big   to all.


----------



## Alfie1234

From what I've read women that have had chemical pregnancies have bled straight away.

Ive not got any sign of any blood should I be worried?


----------



## Amy N

evening all-

welcome vicnste- hope you find some support on here!!! were all a bit crazy, but think this journey does that to you eh??

Just a quick one form me- Had my TVS today, and i have responded "beautifully" apparently, only one follie but its measuring 17.7mm and im CD 10, lining is 10mm.... i will be taking a trigger injection on wednesday and then spending the next two weeks driving myself insane!!! 

So if i trigger on wed at 1030 am, when is the best/optimum time for  ?? clinic just advised to do as much as we can over the next week, but what days are most important? id assume wed and thur??

Will catch up properly soon!!!! xxx


----------



## jenna201

i am sorry u have had a crappy weekend too   i got a call bk from the hospital they are making me do another blood test as now suspect an eptopic pregnancy as the levels are not falling. just draggin things it out more, it took 2 doctors and 5 attempts to get a sample on sunday nd i am bruised on both hands and arms and all i wanna do is stay in bed. why cant things be simple?


----------



## Amy N

Jenna-   im so sorry your having such a cr*p time. I really do feel for you, youve come so far just for it to be taken away again, thats just so unfair. I hope you get some definate answers soon hun, take it easy  xxx


----------



## Shelley7

Jenna - Sorry you are going through this, keep on top of the doctors re the Ectopic thing as mine was misdiagnosed a few times!  Sounds like they are looking after you though.

Liv - Sorry if tmi (!) but when things get really desperate for OH he masturbates to the point & then inserts!!  May be better than the turkey baster option if your DH says he finds it easier.  

x


----------



## liv 28

Hi Shelley we do that but sometimes its been to late and its ended quite messy! And to be honest I don't like to waste a drop! Think we re going to try the Instead cups and see how that goes. We re ttc twice a day at the min so one way or another at least ones got to make it ....Fingers Crossed....

Seems its not been a good day today so huge   s and  all round 

x x x


----------



## jenni01

Morning Ladie's!! 
Jenna..Hi hun, I'm so so sorry for what you're going through right now  
This whole thing can be so fxxked up 
When I had my ectopic it was diff to my mc's...with the mc's (depending on how many week's) if it was early it was a like a very heavy bleed with some clot's, I'm not sure about when you should take the Clomid but I'd def check with the clinic/GP. 
Look after yourself and you know we're here for you..   

Angel...OH hun!!..You know about the bad day's hun, they just make us appreciate the good day's more!...but sorry about your alien wee wee!! 
With ref to BMS, I thought we are best to do it every other day!! so they can "regroup!" 
AFM: I'm OK, just up early as per usual!!..DH's day off today so I suppose it's BMS day!! OH the sheer thrill of this unplanned nooky, I don't think I can take the passion!! 
Hope all you other lovely ladie's are OK!! 

Jen.xx


----------



## angel star

Morning everyone.

Jenna, I hope that you get an answer today as to what is going on and getting blood isn't too painful  

Amy, as Jen said there is s school of thought that alternate days are best, but if DH has no problem with his   then every day I'd say. Best starting before your trigger as well to make sure there are some waiting. (I think me and DH did too much last month and probably affected quality of sperm   , cutting down this month )

Barb, this is only a suggestion and I hope that it does not upset you but, if you have not started bleeding yet is it worth doing another test? It's not fair that you are having to wait so long. What CD are you on now?

Jen, have a good day and sending you and everyone else here lots of  . 

Please someone have a BFP this time             

AFM, always feeling better after a good sleep . I'm on CD 13, have pain in my right side so wonder if it's a nice juicy follicle without the clomid, only thing is no obvious fertile mucus and trying to tell what is what after dtd I find can be tricky. We're trying again despite my not so good progesterone results but at least I'll know for definite as no confusion with the hCG. Just hope it's a mature one, but suppose if it's not meant to be it won't happen anyway. 

Have a good day everyone. xx


----------



## jenna201

thankyou ladies for all your support, its really helping, i am meant to be 6 weeks and 1 day today but still no pain or bleeding. i wont get results today. gonna be made to wait another day and they just dont seem to know whats going on. everythin i have read regarding eptopic says there is pain and high hcg levels but mine are so low so i dont understand whats going on in there. thanks again ladies and i will keep u posted xx


----------



## floofymad

Morning all,

Jenna - I agree, I'm sure ectopics are supposed to have really high levels and pains, so they may be worrying you unnecessarily. Sorry you're having to get bloods again.  

Angel - Get   ing so you catch any follies growing nicely up there!         for you x 

Jenni - my thoughts exactly regarding the 'unplanned nookie' lol! I was CD11 yesterday so the 'unplanned, highly spontaneous nookie' began!.....    

Liv28 - Good luck with the softcups, I'm still trying to get used to them, and always panic it's in the wrong place!  

Amy - Good luck catching that darn good follie!    I would suggest every day from Wed if hubby doesn't have a problem with his  

Barb - I don't want to upset you either, but I would suggest doing the same as Angel said and doing another test. If it's negative, I would get some advice from your consultant or someone. What CD are you now?...  

Hi to everyone else!  

AFM - as for me, I'm CD12 and the   began yesterday. Consultant said to have   every other day throughout cycle and not check for ovulation. Haven't got ovulation pains yet, so expecting it at the end of the week. 

Have a good day all!


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi 

Thanks for your advice currently on cd 33 but last month AF happened on day 34.

Am going to have a scan today and see what's going on then dr said he can give me progesterone to make me bleed??


----------



## Alfie1234

Ok so went for scan they said everything was perfect I ovulated, there is fluid and everything looks great they ate baffled as to why my test is negative!!!


----------



## floofymad

Barb210 said:


> Ok so went for scan they said everything was perfect I ovulated, there is fluid and everything looks great they ate baffled as to why my test is negative!!!


So you are expecting a  ??

Some women don't get pos tests, however it's weird you got one digi 1-2 and then negatives!


----------



## Alfie1234

Well they can't see on the scan told me to take snother test!

So scared though know deep down it will be negative though!


----------



## floofymad

hmmmm weird. Did you do a test this morning?.....
I would do one first thing in the morning with a Superdrug, FRER or Tesco own brand and stay with it for the 3 mins to see what happens.      for you!


----------



## Alfie1234

Thank you 
I'm not sure what would have shown on the scan if it was a chemical pregnancy or if AF was due so confused!

And so the saga continues!


----------



## Nutpot

Liv 28....... I tried a mixture of doing it the natural way and using syringes when DH felt under pressure......it worked for us    Good Luck xxx


----------



## liv 28

Evening ladies
Got another quick question, on day 16 now and I ve started to get pain in my left side like period pains. Is this normal or do i need to speak to my doctor?. There quite bad

NUTPOT thats it decided for me then if it worked out well for u then it cant hurt to try!!! DH will be glad to here he s not the only one that feels the pressure. Think he feels like he s letting me down sometimes 

BIG  S AND  FOR EVERYONE X X X


----------



## Shelley7

Jenna, my levels were only 440 at 7 weeks with my ectopic so no they don't have to be high.  Hope you get the answers you need and keep on top of those darn doctors!!  xx


----------



## jenna201

thanks shelley, i bumped into my consulant in the lift and he saw me straight away. he is not sure what is going on as both hcg and progesterone rose. had more blood taken and will get a call in the morning.cant do anymore as nothing is showing on scan. he said could take another week x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Congratulations Nutpot!!!  

That gives us/me hope!!!

Im on CD 8 so lots of   for us for the next week, should ov on CD 11 - 14 so need as many   present as possible!!

Vic x


----------



## angel star

Just thinking about you Barb and Jenna and hoping you're holding up.


----------



## leanneNpaul

HELLO everyone,

so sorry not been about, wow lots to catch up on so this ones just a quick one sorry.

got chromo tests back and both of us have 46 xx me xy him not not a problem there, DH sample back 6.4ml with 63 mil per ml 55% swimmers and 14% normal brill swimmers, so that seems good to us and much better then what they have been . so now we are back to having no clue to why i keep m/c-ing at 5-6 weeks.
still no af but no bfp feel like poo .

The cow at hair dressers  took way to much hair off, i wanted 4 ins off but she bloody took about 6-7 so now its just by shoulders not a happy bunny but as it was free didnt feel i could moan about it, not like i can get my money or hair back lol. short hair dont look nice on a short fat 28yr old like me, i dont have much to cover my skin tags face hair ( when i cant be bothered to get rid of newbies growing or waiting for a wax ) and the dark patches Grrrrrrr. 
  
today is the day im getting my new drugs, so tonight im starting noreth for 7 days x3 a day( or would tomo be best day to start ?? ).  

feel really down about my weight, not getting any help or support round me and doc's wont help, i know what i need to doas done a few classes and a 12 week thing with the doc light lives thing a yr ago but dont feel im able to do it all on my own atm, could do with a mate to walk/jog with but most are preg , busy or skinny and say dont eat and u wont get fatter, ere why didnt i think of that  yh its that bloody easy aint it, i dont eat that much any way i think its more that i eat at a crap time ie when hubby gets in from work. but even that is not too late about 6pm most nights, i need to do more but due to my panic attacks and anxiety i find it hard getting out and about on my own.

any way im going to get ready read the posts and catch up as much as i can before i baby sit my niece this afternoon, i'll be back later.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## jenna201

Morning ladies. just an update, my hcg has dropped to 45 so it is def not eptopic and i should bleed anytime soon and it all be over with, i have to go back on 1st march for the last blood test to make sure it has all cleared out and hopefully wont need a d&c. thank you to all of you for your support thru this difficult time, u dont know how much i needed it. will be restarting my clomid in april hopefully as doc said he wants me to hsave 1 normal period first, just hope they dont go all over the place again, i only just got them regular before all this xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girl's!! 
Leanne..I understand what your saying about your weight hun and I do feel for you and I understand how it's getting you down, but you should look at how good your's and your DH's result's are!! and surely that must help alot!  
I hope I haven't come across as condisending but if you alway's focus on the negative it make's the anxiety attack's worse! (I have had them!) 
Jenna..I'm sorry that you're going through this hun  

Hello to every one else too and I hope you're OK! 
AFM: Well I tried the "Cup" thing last night!!...I will say interesting!! but it did help it stay in! 
Take care everyone..
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Jenna, so sorry  .

Leanne, it's really difficult losing weight  . I need to lose a couple of stone, but keep convincing myself that ttc and losing weight at the same time isn't a good thing - (only because I love my food too much). I know it can have an impact on fertility but I figure that I have managed to conceive twice being this size but can being overweight lead to m/c? Noone's told me that  . I'm sure someone else was talking about it the other week on this thread and were directed to the weight loss thread where you may find some buddies. By the way second what Jen said about your DH results - they are fab, my DH nowhere near .

Jen, how good / easy was the cup thing? To phrase it another way, will you be trying them again? I'm considering but my clinic would have a fit  . Was telling my DH about them and he seemed more interested than me 

AFM nothing to report for once.


----------



## jenni01

Angel...Hi hun! 
They weren't to bad!!...the insruction's are quite clear on the box but they do look a bit scary!!..
A pink plastic ring with what look's like a little shower cap inside!! 
TMI: It was weird getting up and having no "leakage!" if you know what I mean! 
Yep, def using them again, especially when my tummy's bad and then he can do his thing and then I can pop it in!! 
Glad you're OK hun! 
Jen.x


----------



## floofymad

Regarding the cup thing, I don't get how you keep it folded and put it all the way up?!  
It says on the packet to squeeze together, but as soon as you put inside it opens up again. 
I'm sure I'm doing it wrong all the time!


----------



## jenni01

Floofy..You're doing it right hun! it's meant to open up cos if it was a period it's meant to collect the blood but we're using them fo the other reason!! 
I had a little leakage after a while but I did find it quite good!!
Jen.x


----------



## floofymad

Hi Jenni - What I meant was...you're supposed to push it together and then it's supposed to open up under your cervix, but I find when you insert it inside it opens up as you push it in Or are you supposed to grip with both fingers and push it all the way up with your fingers inside?!..... Sorry if this is all too much info for some!


----------



## jenni01

Sorry girl's! 
Yes, you squeeze it together and then kind of push it right back, like I said I found it a little bit difficult but it's worth it!!...Try it without doing nooky so you can get the hang of it! 
You'll find a way that's easier for you! but if you look on the net they do show a demo of how to use it!! (cant remember the site sorry) 
Have fun!!
Jen.x


----------



## jenni01

Floofy..Go on to "Youtube" and type in "how to use instead cup"..x
Jen.x


----------



## Shellebell

For those that want access to the belly buddies board... it's an option in your profile, under the manage my subscriptions bit   
  
  BTW, they are sometimes called moon cups as well, so you could try searching that as well for more info


----------



## floofymad

Thanks Jenni - I'll have a look!


----------



## Shellebell

New home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=257296.0


----------



## leanneNpaul

say's closed or off limits Shellebell lol

HELP PLZ, got my tabs, not sure if i need to take the noreth or not as got another bit of paper from mr steer for tamoxifen 80mg a day but nothing to help af come on , just read the ins leaf and says you can take for fertility with out being on af, but i had already pleaded with the phara for the noreth and she gave it to me thinking i need it first coz thats what his reg told us when we see him lol.

do i take noreth like reg said and i pleaded for with tamoxifen at the chemist or do i just take the tamoxifen like the ins leaf says and mr steer sent paper work for ? i wont be able to get hold of him now for a whole week and have to start taking them friday.


----------



## kandj

hya leanne i dont knw if this will help you but i was given the noreth to take and af came about 4days after finishing the tablets then when i saw my consultant for a review appt to go thru all our test results ect she gave me the clomid and told me to start taking them straight away (this was a week after af had gone) when i read the clomid leaflet it said to take them day cd2 so i rang her to check and she just said that it didnt matter when i took them and just to continue taking them its all very confusing!  ive even confused myself writing this post!! so the answer is i dont really know either!!!   sorry!xxxx


----------



## leanneNpaul

ok no worries someon might come along that could help.

i think the reason why clomid is norm taken on a day of af, like day 2 or 3, is to help with the cm problem it gives, ie, quite dry and there for a bit sore to do bms lol.

i did 14 lots of clomid ,  12 was on days of af of some sort either af or m/c af ( pointed out it was as good a time as any for us ) the other 2 was when i hadnt had af for ages and tabs to bring on didnt work but scan showed my lining was brill thickness.

im just confused coz Mr steer said one thing and his reg said another and we was then told by another reg when i called some thing else and told mr steer is unable to contact us for a week, i need to start friday. lol


----------



## Heluerto

The other link doesnt work, so thought I would post this for those who havent made it there yet!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=257140.0


----------

